# Αδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ, με τίτλο "Δεν θέλουμε προσλήψεις με ΑΣΕΠ", διαβάζουμε:
Ο κ. Κατσούλας ανήκει στους ωρομίσθιους καθηγητές, οι οποίοι μαζί με τους αναπληρωτές αλλά και συνολικά τους περίπου 120.000 αδιόριστους εκπαιδευτικούς της χώρας είναι ανάστατοι εδώ και λίγες ημέρες μετά τις εξαγγελίες της υπουργού Παιδείας για ανατροπές στο σύστημα προσλήψεων.
Λίγο πιο πάνω διαβάζουμε ότι ο κύριος είναι ειδικότητας Πληροφορικής.

Εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, από την εποχή που ίσχυε ακόμα ο διορισμός με την επετηρίδα, και κάποιος μαθηματικός ή φυσικός που γραφόταν στην επετηρίδα έπαιρνε την πληροφορία ότι για να διοριστεί πρέπει να περιμένει γύρω στα 30 χρόνια, είχα την εξής απορία:
Γιατί λέγεται "αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός" κάποιος που ΘΕΛΕΙ να διοριστεί στην εκπαίδευση; Δεν είναι και αδιόριστος μηχανικός, αδιόριστος φαρμακοποιός, αδιόριστος γιατρός, αδιόριστος εφοριακός, αδιόριστη καθαρίστρια, αδιόριστος κλητήρας όποιος άλλος θα ήθελε να διοριστεί στο Δημόσιο; Το "αδιόριστος" υπονοεί την υποχρέωση του κράτους να τους διορίσει όλους. Από πού κι ως πού έχει τη δυνατότητα, και την ανάγκη, το Δημόσιο να διορίσει 120.000 νέους εκπαιδευτικούς, ώστε να χαρακτηρίζονται όλοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σε αναμονή; (Ας μην πούμε και γι' αυτούς που μόλις πάρουν τον πολυπόθητο διορισμό, βάζουν μέσον για να αποσπαστούν σε υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου, αφήνοντας τα παιδιά χωρίς "διορισμένο εκπαιδευτικό".)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό σημειολογικό σχόλιο!!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

Πράγματι, εξόχως εύστοχη η παρατήρηση της Αλεξάνδρας για το πώς βλέπουμε γενικά το Δημόσιο σε τούτη 'δώ τη χώρα. Αρχαία η λέξη _αδιόριστος_ (με σημασία "αόριστος"), έλαβε γοργά νέα σημασία μόλις σχηματίσαμε νεοελληνικό κράτος — αντιγράφω από το Πρωίας (1933):
*αδιόριστος*, -ος, -ον (Δ -η, -ο)· ο μη δυνάμενος να ορισθή, ακαθόριστος, απροσδιόριστος· || επί αιτούντων δημοσίαν ή ιδιωτικήν υπηρεσίαν, ο μη έχων εισέτι προσληφθή εις αυτήν: «*μήνες ανεβοκατεβαίνω το υπουργείο κι είμαι ακόμη αδιόριστος*».


----------



## anef (Nov 16, 2009)

Σόρυ παιδιά που θα σας το χαλάσω λίγο με μια διαφωνία :) Όταν υπήρχε επετηρίδα στις καθηγητικές σχολές, υπήρχε όντως η δέσμευση διορισμού από την πλευρά του κράτους. Δεν υπήρχε επετηρίδα στη νομική σχολή για να μιλάμε για αδιόριστους νομικούς. 

Επίσης, σήμερα, απ' όσο ξέρω, όταν μιλάμε για αδιόριστους εκπαιδευτικούς εννοούμε όσους έχουν περάσει στις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ (πληρούν δηλ. τα κριτήρια που θέτει το κράτος) αλλά δεν είναι 'διοριστέοι' όχι μόνο τη χρονιά που περνάνε αλλά ούτε τις επόμενες φορές που το κράτος χρειάζεται εκπαιδευτικούς (πρέπει να ξαναδώσουν εξετάσεις). Εντωμεταξύ όμως το έξυπνο ελληνικό κράτος τους παίρνει ως ωρομίσθιους και αναπληρωτές, με συνθήκες πολύ χειρότερες δηλ. από ό,τι τους διορισμένους καθηγητές και τους χρησιμοποιεί για πάγιες ανάγκες του. 

Τέλος, φυσικά δίκιο έχει η Αλεξάνδρα να μιλάει για τη νοοτροπία των δημόσιων υπαλλήλων και για το δημοσιοϋπαλληλίκι γενικά, αλλά από την άλλη, λογικό δεν είναι να θέλουν όλοι να μπουν στο δημόσιο όταν το κράτος δεν κάνει τίποτα για να διασφαλίσει τις μίνιμουμ αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες εργασίας στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Όταν επιτρέπει στους εργοδότες να είναι ασύδοτοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω ότι ο παραπάνω κύριος όταν λέει "120.000 αδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί" εννοεί ότι έχουν περάσει τις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ. Αν πρόσεξες, λένε "Δεν θέλουμε προσλήψεις με ΑΣΕΠ". Δεν θα ήταν αντίφαση, αν είχαν ήδη περάσει τις εξετάσεις; Επίσης, αδυνατώ να φανταστώ ότι αυτή τη στιγμή 120.000 άτομα έχουν δώσει τις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ για διορισμό στην εκπαίδευση και τις έχουν περάσει, οπότε με το δίκιο τους θεωρούν ότι βρίσκονται με το ένα πόδι μέσα στο Δημόσιο. Ο αριθμός φαίνεται εξωφρενικά μεγάλος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2009)

anef said:


> αλλά από την άλλη, λογικό δεν είναι να θέλουν όλοι να μπουν στο δημόσιο όταν το κράτος δεν κάνει τίποτα για να διασφαλίσει τις μίνιμουμ αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες εργασίας στον ιδιωτικό τομέα;


Ίσως. Ωστόσο, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η πλειοψηφία των όσων διακαώς επιθυμούν το διορισμό σε διάφορες θέσεις του δημοσίου είναι οι ίδιοι που αργότερα θα σε κοιτούν σαν σκουλήκι όταν τολμάς να τους κάνεις την οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση για να εξυπηρετηθείς σε κάποια υπηρεσία, οι ίδιοι που θα διαδίδουν στους μαθητές κάθε αρλούμπα την οποία δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να διασταυρώσουν και τέλος οι ίδιοι που ήδη έχουν τη νοοτροπία «χαζός είμαι να μη θέλω να με πληρώνουν και να κάθομαι;» (Αληθινή ατάκα που την έχω ακούσει πάμπολλές φορές από ανθρώπους με τους οποίους έχω συζητήσει περί χαμηλών μισθών και κακών συνθηκών εργασίας στο δημόσιο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Όταν [το κράτος] επιτρέπει στους εργοδότες να είναι ασύδοτοι;


Είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς κράτος που επιτρέπει και στους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους να είναι ασύδοτοι. Θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις μια επανάσταση στην Ελλάδα; Θεσμοθέτησε έλεγχο κι αξιολόγηση στους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. ;)

ΥΓ Άντε μην πιάσω και τη μονιμότητα...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Όταν υπήρχε επετηρίδα στις καθηγητικές σχολές, υπήρχε όντως η δέσμευση διορισμού από την πλευρά του κράτους.
> 
> Επίσης, σήμερα, απ' όσο ξέρω, όταν μιλάμε για αδιόριστους εκπαιδευτικούς εννοούμε όσους έχουν περάσει στις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ (πληρούν δηλ. τα κριτήρια που θέτει το κράτος) αλλά δεν είναι 'διοριστέοι' όχι μόνο τη χρονιά που περνάνε αλλά ούτε τις επόμενες φορές που το κράτος χρειάζεται εκπαιδευτικούς (πρέπει να ξαναδώσουν εξετάσεις).



Όχι, οι "αδιόριστοι" που λέει το κείμενο δεν είναι οι επιτυχόντες αλλά μη διοριστέοι του ΑΣΕΠ. Είναι αυτοί ακριβώς που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Απόφοιτοι "καθηγητικών" σχολών, δυνάμει εκπαιδευτικοί, που θεωρούν ότι το κράτος οφείλει να τους προσλάβει. Όσο υπήρχε η επετηρίδα, ο όρος "αδιόριστος" θα μπορούσε να έχει κάποιο νόημα, αν αναφερόταν στους εγγεγραμμένους στην επετηρίδα που περίμεναν καρτερικά να έρθει η σειρά τους να διοριστούν. Σήμερα όμως ο όρος είναι ατυχής και παραπλανητικός. Η επετηρίδα έχει καταργηθεί δώδεκα χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## anef (Nov 16, 2009)

Για 120.000 *συνολικά *μιλάει ο αρθρογράφος και δεν εξηγεί ακριβώς από πού βγαίνει αυτό το νούμερο. Εγώ, panadeli, υποθέτω ότι βάζει μέσα όλους όσους ήταν ήδη στην επετηρίδα όταν αυτή καταργήθηκε και δεν διορίστηκαν ποτέ -αφού για ένα διάστημα ένα ποσοστό, αν θυμάμαι καλά, διοριζόταν από αυτή τη λίστα ακόμα και μετά την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας-, όλους τους ωρομίσθιους, όλους τους αναπληρωτές και όλους όσους πέρασαν στον ΑΣΕΠ αλλά δεν ήταν διοριστέοι. Δεν νομίζω να βάζουν π.χ. εμένα που τέλειωσα φιλοσοφική αλλά ποτέ δεν γράφτηκα στην επετηρίδα ούτε έδωσα ΑΣΕΠ ούτε δούλεψα ως ωρομίσθια κλπ. 

Αλλά το θέμα, νομίζω, δεν ήταν αυτό, ήταν αν δικαιούμαστε ή όχι να μιλάμε για 'αδιόριστους'. Και τουλάχιστον όταν μιλάμε για τις συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να τους χαρακτηρίζουμε αδιόριστους, άσχετα αν τελικά είναι 120.000 ή 12.000.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα που την γνωρίζουμε όλοι πολύ καλά, "αδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί" υποχρεωτικά χαρακτηρίζονται οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που σπούδασαν σε τμήματα που δεν οδηγούν με ασφάλεια στην αγορά εργασίας, π.χ. θεολόγοι, γυμναστές ή ακόμα και φιλόλογοι ή φυσικοί. Αν ρωτήσεις ένα παιδί που μπήκε κατά λάθος στη Θεολογία γιατί συνεχίζει σε ένα τμήμα που δεν το ενδιαφέρει, θα σου απαντήσει ότι θα γίνει εκπαιδευτικός. Ωραία είναι η θεωρία της αποσύνδεσης των σπουδών από την αγορά εργασίας, αλλά όλοι αυτοί οι απόφοιτοι περιμένουν μετά να διοριστούν εκπαιδευτικοί. Όταν άρχισαν οι εξετάσεις στο ΑΣΕΠ, δημιουργήθηκε τεράστια αντίδραση από αποφοίτους "καθηγητικών" σχολών που ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμιά αξιολόγηση για να διοριστούν: αφού πήραν το πτυχίο, όλοι κάνουν για εκπαιδευτικοί.

Επιπλέον, αν το Δημόσιο λειτουργούσε αξιοκρατικά και αξιολογούσε συνεχώς τους εκπαιδευτικούς και μετά από κάποιες διαδικασίες έστελνε στο σπίτι τους αυτούς που είναι ανεπαρκείς (ή που τους παίρνει να το παίζουν ανεπαρκείς λόγω της απουσίας κάθε αξιολόγησης), θα ελευθερώνονταν περισσότερες θέσεις για να μπουν νέοι άνθρωποι που αξίζουν να δουλέψουν στην εκπαίδευση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Με το σκεπτικό των αδιόριστων κι εγώ είμαι δυνάμει αδιόριστη καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημιίου. 
Αλλά βρε αλεξάνδρα, αφού ακούγεται πιο θετικό απο το να πεις ότι εκανες τα χαρτια΄σου και είσια ανεργοσ όσο περιμενεις να διοριστείς. 
μάλιστα θα επισημάνω εδώ το κλασσικό προβλημα του να προτιμάνε να δουλευουν ωρομίσθιοι, αναπληρωτές κλπ αντί να κοιτάζουν για καμία δουλειά. Δεν μπορούν όλες οι ειδικότητες να το κάνουν, αλλα ορισμενες μπορούν. Από συμφοιτητές που δούλευαν στην Ιντρακόμ ήξερα ότι καθε φθινόπωρομε τους διορισμούς στα σχολεία υπήρχε μαζική έξοδος απο την εταιρεία, καθώς διορίζονταν οι φυσικοί, οι μαθηματικοί κλπ. Και μερικοί δεν πήγαιναν να διοριστούν. 
Όπως ξερω και άλλους που όσο περίμεναν βρηκαν δουλειά σε τράπεζες κλπ. 
Τι στ καλο, δέκα χ΄ρονια αδιοριστος ωρομίσθιος;


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Με το σκεπτικό των αδιόριστων κι εγώ είμαι δυνάμει αδιόριστη καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημιίου.
> Αλλά βρε αλεξάνδρα, αφού ακούγεται πιο θετικό απο το να πεις ότι εκανες τα χαρτια΄σου και είσια ανεργοσ όσο περιμενεις να διοριστείς.
> *μάλιστα θα επισημάνω εδώ το κλασσικό προβλημα του να προτιμάνε να δουλευουν ωρομίσθιοι, αναπληρωτές κλπ αντί να κοιτάζουν για καμία δουλειά.* Δεν μπορούν όλες οι ειδικότητες να το κάνουν, αλλα ορισμενες μπορούν. Από συμφοιτητές που δούλευαν στην Ιντρακόμ ήξερα ότι καθε φθινόπωρομε τους διορισμούς στα σχολεία υπήρχε μαζική έξοδος απο την εταιρεία, καθώς διορίζονταν οι φυσικοί, οι μαθηματικοί κλπ. Και μερικοί δεν πήγαιναν να διοριστούν.
> Όπως ξερω και άλλους που όσο περίμεναν βρηκαν δουλειά σε τράπεζες κλπ.
> Τι στ καλο, δέκα χ΄ρονια αδιοριστος ωρομίσθιος;



Σε μερικές πόλεις όπως η δική μου είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να βρεις κάποια δουλειά και γενικότερα και ειδικότερα στον τομέα σου. Η πόλη σαπίζει και τα παιδιά της μαζί. Ναι, είναι πρόβλημα η εκπαίδευση να πηγαίνει κουτσό με μπαλώματα από ωρομίσθιους και αναπληρωτές όμως πολλοί καταφεύγουν να προτιμάνε τα ψίχουλα από το τίποτα κι αυτό δεν το θεωρώ κατακριτέο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Η επαρχία δεν εχιε δουλειες περα απο το δημόσιο και τις τράπεζες, αυτο είναι γνωστό, αλλά οι νεοδιόριστοι μπορεί να βρεθούν κάπου μακρυά από το σπίτι τους ούτως ή άλλως. Επομένως γιατι όχι μεταναστευση για αναζήτηση εργασίας αντί για μεταναστευση μετα το διορισμό; 
Αλλωστε και οι ωρομίσθιοι και οι έκτακτοι συχνά πανε πολύ μάκρυα από το σπίτι τους. 

Δεν μπορούν όλοι να κοιτάξουν για κατι άλλο αλλα αν το εκαναν όσοι μπορούν, θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερα για όλους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Για 120.000 *συνολικά *μιλάει ο αρθρογράφος και δεν εξηγεί ακριβώς από πού βγαίνει αυτό το νούμερο. Εγώ, panadeli, υποθέτω ότι βάζει μέσα όλους όσους ήταν ήδη στην επετηρίδα όταν αυτή καταργήθηκε και δεν διορίστηκαν ποτέ -αφού για ένα διάστημα ένα ποσοστό, αν θυμάμαι καλά, διοριζόταν από αυτή τη λίστα ακόμα και μετά την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας-, όλους τους ωρομίσθιους, όλους τους αναπληρωτές και όλους όσους πέρασαν στον ΑΣΕΠ αλλά δεν ήταν διοριστέοι. Δεν νομίζω να βάζουν π.χ. εμένα που τέλειωσα φιλοσοφική αλλά ποτέ δεν γράφτηκα στην επετηρίδα ούτε έδωσα ΑΣΕΠ ούτε δούλεψα ως ωρομίσθια κλπ.
> 
> Αλλά το θέμα, νομίζω, δεν ήταν αυτό, ήταν αν δικαιούμαστε ή όχι να μιλάμε για 'αδιόριστους'. Και τουλάχιστον όταν μιλάμε για τις συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να τους χαρακτηρίζουμε αδιόριστους, άσχετα αν τελικά είναι 120.000 ή 12.000.




Τους βάζει όλους αυτόυς, ναι. 

Όμως:

α. Οι "επιτυχόντες" του ΑΣΕΠ που δεν διορίζονται είναι εκείνοι που πέρασαν μεν τη βάση του διαγωνισμού αλλά δεν είχαν αρκετά καλή σειρά ώστε να διοριστούν. Με άλλα λόγια, είναι μη διοριστέοι. Δεν έχει καμία υποχρέωση ο ΑΣΕΠ να τους διορίσει, ούτε το Υπουργείο Παιδείας. Το να αυτοαποκαλούνται "αδιόριστοι", υποδηλώνοντας ότι πρέπει κάποτε να διοριστούν, είναι αντίστοιχο με το να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος ότι επειδή πέρασε τη βάση (το 10) στις Πανελλήνιες είναι "επιτυχών" των Πανελληνίων και άρα δικαιούται να περάσει στη σχολή της αρεσκείας του. Ο τελευταίος διοριστέος του ΑΣΕΠ των μαθηματικών, για παράδειγμα, είχε γύρω στα 80 μόρια. Η βάση όμως είναι το 55, οπότε όλοι όσοι έγραψαν πάνω από 55 είναι επιτυχόντες. Όσο δικαιούται κάποιος που έγραψε 58 να θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να διοριστεί, άλλο τόσο δικαιούται κάποιος που έγραψε 11 στις πανελλήνιες να θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να περάσει στην ιατρική.

β. Οι αναπληρωτές και οι ωρομίσθιοι υπογράφουν συμβάσεις ιδιωτικού δικαίου ορισμένου χρόνου, για να καλύψουν έκτακτες ανάγκες των σχολείων. Όλες αυτές οι συμβάσεις λύνονται αυτοδίκαια με το τέλος του σχολικού έτους, κάτι που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά οι εκπαιδευτικοί που τις υπογράφουν. Δεν έχει καμία υποχρέωση, ούτε ηθική ούτε νομική, το ελληνικό κράτος να διορίσει όλους όσους κάποια στιγμή απασχολήθηκαν από αυτό με κάποια σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου. Δηλαδή επειδή εσύ υπέγραψες ότι θα δουλέψεις για 8 μήνες και μετά αξιώνεις να προσληφθείς μόνιμος, πρέπει το ελληνικό κράτος ντε και καλά να σε διορίσει; 
Τα 7 ευρώ την ώρα της ωρομισθίας είναι όντως ξεφτίλα, αλλά αυτό είναι μια εντελώς διαφορετική κουβέντα.

γ. Η επετηρίδα μάς έχει τελειώσει, με νόμο του κράτους και τροποποίηση του Συντάγματος και ένα σωρό τυμπανοκρουσίες, εδώ και 12 χρόνια. Έλεος πια.

Ποιοι λοιπόν είναι οι "αδιόριστοι";
Και, στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί να μην δώσουν τις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ; 
Επειδή δηλώνουν ότι έχουν βαρεθεί να εξετάζονται; 

Για καλοσκεφτείτε το. Τι μας δείχνει αυτό για το ποιον τους ως εκπαιδευτικοί;

Να σημειώσω κλείνοντας, αν και κανείς δεν το αναφέρει και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται λίγη σημασία έχει, ότι βάσει της τροποποίησης του Συντάγματος του 2000, όλες οι προσλήψεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων σε όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες (συμπεριλαμβανομένων βεβαίως και των δημόσιων σχολείων) γίνονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω του ΑΣΕΠ. Όλοι οι μεταγενέστεροι νόμοι που προέβλεπαν διορισμό εκπαιδευτικών βάσει προϋπηρεσίας είναι κάργα αντισυνταγματικοί, και, κατά συνέπεια, όλοι οι σχετικοί διορισμοί είναι παράνομοι. 

Αυτά βέβαια είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Με το Σύνταγμα θα ασχολούμαστε τώρα;


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2009)

Και κάτι αλλο που σκεφτομουνα, δεν μπορεί να λεει κανένανς ότι είναι αδιόριστος καθηγητής ΜΕ αν δεν έχει γίνει καθηγητής ΜΕ. Δηλαδή αν δεν εχει εργαστεί ποτέ σαν καθηγητής σε σχολείο, πως γίνεται να λέει ότι έιναι καθηγητής σε σχολείο;


----------



## anef (Nov 17, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Αυτά βέβαια είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Με το Σύνταγμα θα ασχολούμαστε τώρα;



Άλλα ψιλά γράμματα στο Σύνταγμα είναι και τα εξής:
1. Η εργασία αποτελεί δικαίωμα και προστατεύεται από το Κράτος, που μεριμνά για τη δημιουργία συνθηκών απασχόλησης όλων των πολιτών και για την ηθική και υλική εξύψωση του εργαζόμενου αγροτικού και αστικού πληθυσμού. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα: 
α. Αν το κράτος θέλει μπορεί να ανεβάσει τη βάση του διαγωνισμού, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αυτοί που πέρασαν όμως στο διαγωνισμό του είναι εξ ορισμού κατάλληλοι να διδάξουν, τελεία. Άρα θα έπρεπε να τους πάρει την επόμενη φορά που χρειάζεται καθηγητές, αλλιώς μιλάμε για κοροϊδία. Για να μην πούμε πως φυσικά υπάρχουν κάθε χρόνο ελλείψεις σε καθηγητές σε διάφορα σημεία της Ελλάδας, άρα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τους παίρνει κατευθείαν. Τέλος, πολλοί από αυτούς δουλεύουν τελικά ως ωρομίσθιοι ή αναπληρωτές. Τότε γίνονται ξαφνικά κατάλληλοι;

β. Οι έκτακτες ανάγκες των σχολείων είναι αστειότητες. Δεν μπορούν να προβλέψουν ανάγκες που προκύπτουν κάθε χρόνο; Αν προκύπτουν κάθε χρόνο, οι ίδιες, ξανά και ξανά, δεν λέγονται έκτακτες, λέγονται μόνιμες, και μόνιμοι πρέπει να είναι και οι καθηγητές. Και βέβαια, ναι, έχει ηθική υποχρέωση να σε διορίσει ένα κράτος που σου έχει ήδη υποσχεθεί ότι αν έχεις χ μόρια τελικά θα διοριστείς, άσχετα αν πέρασες ή όχι ΑΣΕΠ. Αν διαβάσετε προσεκτικά το άρθρο θα δείτε ότι ο καθηγητής που μιλάει δεν είναι κατά του ΑΣΕΠ γενικώς και αορίστως, αλλά γι' αυτούς τους συγκεκριμένους εργαζόμενους που το κράτος τους υποσχέθηκε ότι με άλλο τρόπο θα διοριστούν, όχι με ΑΣΕΠ (κι αυτοί οι αφελείς το πίστεψαν κι άρχισαν να τρέχουν πάνω-κάτω σ΄ όλη την Ελλάδα). Αν το κράτος παρανόμησε ας πάνε κάποιοι φυλακή, οι ωρομίσθιοι που ακόμα ούτε τα λεφτά τους δεν πήραν τι φταίνε;

γ. Όταν μας τέλειωσε η επετηρίδα, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που είχαν ήδη σχεδιάσει τη ζωή τους πάνω στη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, είχαν κάνει οικογένεια κλπ. Κάποιοι άλλοι σπούδασαν στις συγκεκριμένες σχολές, κι όχι σε άλλες, έχοντας στο νου τους αυτή την προοπτική. Ας διορίζονταν αυτοί, και οι επόμενοι ας έμπαιναν με ΑΣΕΠ, δε θα χανόταν ο κόσμος. Από το 2000 που λες, panadeli, ότι ψηφίστηκε η τροποποίηση του συντάγματος, τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα που σφιχταγκαλιάζουν μέχρι παρεξηγήσεως το κράτος και τα οποία τα ψηφίζει η πλειοψηφία του σοφού ελληνικού λαού, έχουν διορίσει άπειρους κομματικούς εκτός ΑΣΕΠ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

anef said:


> β. Οι έκτακτες ανάγκες των σχολείων είναι αστειότητες. Δεν μπορούν να προβλέψουν ανάγκες που προκύπτουν κάθε χρόνο; Αν προκύπτουν κάθε χρόνο, οι ίδιες, ξανά και ξανά, δεν λέγονται έκτακτες, λέγονται μόνιμες, και μόνιμοι πρέπει να είναι και οι καθηγητές.


Δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό. Μετά από 23 χρόνια που δίδαξα στη Β'θμια εκπαίδευση, ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι υπάρχουν έκτακτες ανάγκες που δεν μπορούν να καλυφθούν με μόνιμη πρόσληψη: ασθένειες εκπαιδευτικών (μακροχρόνιες και μη), εγκυμοσύνες και το κυριότερο, αποσπάσεις με αίτηση του εκπαιδευτικού. Όταν ο εκπαιδευτικός πάρει την απόσπαση, η θέση του μένει προσωρινά κενή. Αν όμως την επόμενη χρονιά δεν πάρει την απόσπαση, πρέπει να υπηρετήσει στη θέση του. Πώς θα έχουν διορίσει εκεί κάποιον άλλο; Τι θα τον κάνουν; Να καταργηθούν οι αποσπάσεις; Θεωρητικά θα συμφωνούσα, στην πράξη θα διαλύονταν οικογένειες όταν ο ένας σύζυγος δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τον άλλο σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή της χώρας.



anef said:


> γ. Όταν μας τέλειωσε η επετηρίδα, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που είχαν ήδη σχεδιάσει τη ζωή τους πάνω στη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, είχαν κάνει οικογένεια κλπ. Κάποιοι άλλοι σπούδασαν στις συγκεκριμένες σχολές, κι όχι σε άλλες, έχοντας στο νου τους αυτή την προοπτική.


Αυτό είναι λυπηρό, αλλά ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι μπορούσαν να βασιστούν πραγματικά στον διορισμό βάσει επετηρίδας για να ζήσουν την οικογένειά τους. Για τις περισσότερες ειδικότητες ο χρόνος αναμονής ήταν πάνω από 10 χρόνια. Όταν γράφεσαι στην επετηρίδα στα 25 σου και φτάνεις 40 και δεν έχεις διοριστεί ακόμα, η επετηρίδα είναι ψευδαίσθηση. Αντίθετα, η κατάργηση της επετηρίδας και ο διορισμός μέσω ΑΣΕΠ επέτρεψε ακόμα και σε νεότατους επιστήμονες να προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους στην εκπαίδευση, κι αυτό είναι καλό για την παιδεία. Εκτός αν διαφωνούμε και σ' αυτό, και έχουμε την άποψη ότι πρέπει όλοι οι κλάδοι να μπουν σε επετηρίδα και να περιμένουν υπομονετικά τον διορισμό τους όταν θα είναι πλέον μεσήλικες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

anef said:


> γ. Όταν μας τέλειωσε η επετηρίδα, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που είχαν ήδη σχεδιάσει τη ζωή τους πάνω στη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, είχαν κάνει οικογένεια κλπ. Κάποιοι άλλοι σπούδασαν στις συγκεκριμένες σχολές, κι όχι σε άλλες, έχοντας στο νου τους αυτή την προοπτική.


Καθαρά προσωπική άποψη: μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να επιλέγει κανείς το επάγγελμα που θα κάνει σε όλη του τη ζωή με αυτό το σκεπτικό, για διάφορους λόγους. Ο βασικότερος είναι ότι υποβόσκει σε αυτό η νοοτροπία του βολέματος, γιατί μη μου πεις ότι όλοι όσοι επιλέγουν αυτές τις σπουδές έχουν πραγματικά συνειδητοποιήσει τη βαρύτητα και τη σπουδαιότητα του επαγγέλματός τους. 

Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στους περισσότερους δυνάμει καθηγητές δημοσίου με τους οποίους έχω συζητήσει είναι ότι τους δελεάζει το τρίπτυχο _τέσσερις μήνες διακοπές-είκοσι ώρες τη βδομάδα δουλειά-κανένας έλεγχος και μηδενικές απαιτήσεις_. Περίτρανη απόδειξη γι' αυτό είναι η ποιότητα όλων των καθηγητών που είχα στη βασική και μέση εκπαίδευση (μην πιάσω την ανώτατη γιατί δεν τελειώνω ούτε μεθαύριο). Οι φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στην Αμερική υπάρχει σε κάθε σχολική περιφέρεια λίστα αναπληρωτών που καλούνται να διδάξουν έστω και για μερικές μέρες, όταν λείπει ένας καθηγητής σε κάποιο σχολείο. Φανταστείτε να τολμούσε κανείς να το κάνει εδώ: να έχει standby κάποια άτομα και να τους λέει πήγαινε εκεί για μια βδομάδα και μετά γύρισε στο σπίτι σου και περίμενε πότε θα σε ξαναφωνάξουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στους περισσότερους δυνάμει καθηγητές δημοσίου με τους οποίους έχω συζητήσει είναι ότι τους δελεάζει το τρίπτυχο _τέσσερις μήνες διακοπές-είκοσι ώρες τη βδομάδα δουλειά-κανένας έλεγχος και μηδενικές απαιτήσεις_.


Ξέρετε σε τι διαφέρουν από τα κοινά σχολεία τα πρότυπα, που κάποια στιγμή μετονομάστηκαν σε πειραματικά; Οι διδάσκοντες έχουν κατά 5 ώρες μειωμένο ωράριο έναντι του καθηγητή ίδιου βαθμού που διδάσκει σε μη πειραματικό. Δηλαδή, αν εγώ μετά από 20 χρόνια υπηρεσίας είχα 16 ώρες διδασκαλίας τη βδομάδα, ο αντίστοιχος του πειραματικού θα είχε 11 ώρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι διδάσκει καλύτερα; Όχι βέβαια. Συνήθως σημαίνει ότι πάει στο σχολείο 2-3 ώρες ημερησίως και μετά γυρίζει σπίτι του. Δεν τόλμησε ποτέ και πουθενά διευθυντής σχολείου να επιβάλει σε εκπαιδευτικούς να βρίσκονται στο σχολείο όλες τις ώρες λειτουργίας του, όπως απαιτείται από τους άλλους εργαζόμενους. Δικαιολογία και μάλιστα θεμιτή, κατά τη γνώμη μου: δεν υπάρχουν χώροι μέσα στο σχολείο όπου μπορεί να καθίσει ο εκπαιδευτικός τις ώρες που δεν έχει μάθημα. Το γραφείο καθηγητών εννοείται ότι δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος για να διαβάσεις ή να διορθώσεις γραπτά. Αντί, λοιπόν, μέσα στα αιτήματα των καθηγητών να είναι η εξεύρεση και δημιουργία κατάλληλων χώρων, π.χ. γραφείου μαθηματικών, γραφείου φιλολόγων, για να μπορούν να κάθονται στο σχολείο και να βλέπουν και τους γονείς των μαθητών, όπως υπάρχουν στα ιδιωτικά, είναι πολύ πιο βολικό να φεύγουν από το σχολείο.

21 ώρες δουλειάς, λοιπόν, ο πρωτοδιόριστος, 16 ώρες ο παλιός. Και μπορεί κάποιες ειδικότητες, π.χ. οι φιλόλογοι να έχουν πολλή δουλειά στο σπίτι, κάποιοι άλλοι όμως απλώς δουλεύουν 20 ώρες τη βδομάδα. Μη μου πείτε ότι έχουν δουλειά στο σπίτι οι γυμναστές. Αλλά ακόμα κι εγώ που είμαι χημικός, μετά από λίγα χρόνια δεν χρειαζόταν πια καμιά ιδιαίτερη προετοιμασία για να μπω στην τάξη, το ήξερα απ' έξω το σχέδιο του μαθήματός μου. (Μήπως με έλεγξε ποτέ και κανένας, για να μου υποδείξει καμιά αλλαγή;) Σ' ένα σχολείο που υπηρετούσα η διευθύντρια ερχόταν στο σχολείο κατά τις 10 και έφευγε στις 12.30. Τις ώρες που ήταν εκεί, η πόρτα της ήταν πάντα κλειστή. Αν έμπαινες μέσα, την έβρισκες να προετοιμάζει τα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα που είχε το απόγευμα. 

Συμφωνώ, λοιπόν, με την Παλάβρα ότι το τρίπτυχο που ανέφερε είναι ακαταμάχητο. Ο μισθός του δημοσίου δεν είναι πια μισθός πείνας, σε σχέση με τη γενιά των 700 ευρώ του ιδιωτικού τομέα και των σταζ των 400 ευρώ, οι διακοπές του εκπαιδευτικού είναι τρεις μήνες γεμάτοι (όχι τέσσερις, τα παιδιά έχουν τέσσερις), έλεγχος μηδέν (εγώ ολοκλήρωσα την καριέρα μου και δεν ελέγχθηκα ούτε μία φορά στα 23 χρόνια), απαιτήσεις μηδέν (την ίδια βαθμολογική και μισθολογική εξέλιξη έχεις είτε κάνεις μάθημα είτε ατενίζεις το υπερπέραν μέσα στην τάξη). 

Σ' αυτά προσβλέπει, λοιπόν, ο κάθε "αδιόριστος", και μάλιστα τώρα πια τα διεκδικούν με μεγαλύτερη μαχητικότητα οι νεοδιόριστοι από τους παλιούς. Αν τους βάλεις και δεύτερο κενό μέσα σε μια μέρα, χαλάνε τον κόσμο, και διεκδικούν το προνόμιο να έρθουν στο σχολείο να κάνουν το μάθημά τους χωρίς κανένα κενό και να σηκωθούν να φύγουν. Αν τους πεις να βγουν στο διάλειμμα να επιτηρούν τα παιδιά για να μη σκοτωθεί κανένα στην αυλή ή στις σκάλες, είναι μέγιστη αγγαρεία, την οποία συχνά αποφεύγουν επειδή προτιμούν να περάσουν το διάλειμμα στο γραφείο καθηγητών όπου μπορούν να καπνίσουν και να πιουν καφέ.


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2009)

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στην Αμερική υπάρχει σε κάθε σχολική περιφέρεια λίστα αναπληρωτών που καλούνται να διδάξουν έστω και για μερικές μέρες, όταν λείπει ένας καθηγητής σε κάποιο σχολείο. Φανταστείτε να τολμούσε κανείς να το κάνει εδώ: να έχει standby κάποια άτομα και να τους λέει πήγαινε εκεί για μια βδομάδα και μετά γύρισε στο σπίτι σου και περίμενε πότε θα σε ξαναφωνάξουμε.



Κι εδώ υπάρχει τέτοια λίστα. Λέγονται ωρομίσθιοι . Η διαφορά είναι ότι καλύπτουν _και _πάγιες ανάγκες--πέραν των εκτάκτων, εγκυμοσύνες, άδειες, κλπ. Κοστίζουν λιγότερο, πώς να το κάνουμε. Τελευταία μάλιστα τους αποκαλούμε και είλωτες--καθότι είναι _και _αναλώσιμοι!!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Τότε, δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Άλλο είναι να παίρνεις ωρομίσθιο για να σου καλύψει πάγιες ανάγκες και άλλο ο ωρομίσθιος της Αμερικής που καλύπτει ολιγοήμερες απουσίες. Παλιότερα, όταν χρειάζονταν έναν αναπληρωτή σ' ένα σχολείο για 8-10 ώρες τη βδομάδα, αναγκαστικά έπρεπε να του βρουν και δεύτερο σχολείο "για να συμπληρώσει ωράριο", μια και υποχρεωτικά τον πλήρωναν με μισθό (και δώρα και επιδόματα). Κάποια στιγμή εφευρέθηκε ο ωρομίσθιος για να μπορεί να καλύπτει λίγες ώρες, χωρίς καμιά υποχρέωση να του δώσουν πλήρες ωράριο, μόνο που τον κρατάνε όλο τον χρόνο, όχι μερικές μέρες επειδή κάποιος εκπαιδευτικός λείπει με άδεια.

Όσο για το "αναλώσιμοι" και "είλωτες", θα ήθελα να πω ότι οι 120.000 που σύμφωνα με τους αριθμούς που διαβάσαμε πιο πάνω επιθυμούν σφοδρά να υπηρετήσουν αυτόν τον απαίσιο εργοδότη, το κράτος, δυστυχώς δίνουν διαφορετική εικόνα της κατάστασης σ' αυτούς που έχουν την εξουσία και παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις. Και μάλιστα, όχι απλώς το επιθυμούν, αλλά προγραμματίζουν και τη ζωή τους απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, επιλέγοντας τι θα σπουδάσουν, ώστε να είναι εσαεί δέσμιοι της απόφασής τους να γίνουν εκπαιδευτικοί.


----------



## traductrice (Nov 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δυστυχώς, στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα που την γνωρίζουμε όλοι πολύ καλά, "αδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί" υποχρεωτικά χαρακτηρίζονται οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που σπούδασαν σε τμήματα που δεν οδηγούν με ασφάλεια στην αγορά εργασίας, π.χ. θεολόγοι, γυμναστές ή ακόμα και φιλόλογοι ή φυσικοί. Αν ρωτήσεις ένα παιδί που μπήκε κατά λάθος στη Θεολογία γιατί συνεχίζει σε ένα τμήμα που δεν το ενδιαφέρει, θα σου απαντήσει ότι θα γίνει εκπαιδευτικός. Ωραία είναι η θεωρία της αποσύνδεσης των σπουδών από την αγορά εργασίας, αλλά όλοι αυτοί οι απόφοιτοι περιμένουν μετά να διοριστούν εκπαιδευτικοί. Όταν άρχισαν οι εξετάσεις στο ΑΣΕΠ, δημιουργήθηκε τεράστια αντίδραση από αποφοίτους "καθηγητικών" σχολών που ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμιά αξιολόγηση για να διοριστούν: αφού πήραν το πτυχίο, όλοι κάνουν για εκπαιδευτικοί.
> 
> Επιπλέον, αν το Δημόσιο λειτουργούσε αξιοκρατικά και αξιολογούσε συνεχώς τους εκπαιδευτικούς και μετά από κάποιες διαδικασίες έστελνε στο σπίτι τους αυτούς που είναι ανεπαρκείς (ή που τους παίρνει να το παίζουν ανεπαρκείς λόγω της απουσίας κάθε αξιολόγησης), θα ελευθερώνονταν περισσότερες θέσεις για να μπουν νέοι άνθρωποι που αξίζουν να δουλέψουν στην εκπαίδευση.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα. Ως φιλόλογος, θεωρώ πως η έννοια του εκπαιδευτικού σήμερα έχει παρεξηγηθεί και αντιμετωπίζεται τελείως χρησιμοθηρικά. Πιστεύω πως οι καθηγητές είναι δυστυχώς υπεράνω αξιολόγησης, γιατί το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα δημιουργεί διαρκώς νέους αποφοίτους-εκπαιδευτικούς που όλοι δεν είναι ικανοί να διδάξουν άρα ούτε και να διοριστούν.Επίσης η τάση του διορισμού των καθηγητών σε θέσεις καθαρά διοικητικές των φορέων του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, θεωρώ πως δικαίως θα παύσει (αν τελικά τεθεί σε εφαρμογή). Χρειαζόμαστε νέους ανθρώπους με όρεξη και δημιουργικότητα για να προσφέρουν στα παιδιά και είμαι σίγουρη πως υπάρχουν αλλά δεν αξιοποιούνται.


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2009)

> αλλά προγραμματίζουν και τη ζωή τους απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, επιλέγοντας τι θα σπουδάσουν, ώστε να είναι εσαεί δέσμιοι της απόφασής τους να γίνουν εκπαιδευτικοί



Προσωπικά ήταν το _τελευταίο _πράγμα που είχα στο μυαλό μου. 
Προειδοποίηση: Ακολουθεί σεντόνι! Συγγνώμη, έκοψα όσα μπορούσα, αλλά δεν άντεξα. Διάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα τη συζήτηση και θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω για κάποια πράγματα που ίσως και να μη γνωρίζετε.

Είμαι επιτυχούσα του ΑΣΕΠ (αλλά μη διοριστέα) 4 ή 5 φορές (έχω χάσει κι εγώ τη μπάλα) φέτος μόλις για 1,5 μόριο (αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη, ιστορία--είναι και οι προσαυξήσεις στη μέση, βλέπετε). Άρα, σύμφωνα με το κράτος, είμαι ακατάλληλη να εργαστώ ως μόνιμη καθηγήτρια στο δημόσιο--δηλαδή να έχω οργανική θέση και να πληρώνομαι μηνιαίως. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Εφόσον το κράτος θέλει "τους καλύτερους και τους αξιότερους", ας πάρει μόνο αυτούς. Εγώ δεν είμαι. Ίσως μια μέρα υπάρξω. 
Διορίζει, λοιπόν, το κράτος τους άξιους και διαπιστώνει ότι μένει με 20.000 λειτουργικά κενά (τυχαίος ο αριθμός αλλά διόλου απίθανος), λόγω βυσματικών αποσπάσεων, λόγω αδειών, αλλά και λόγω πάγιων αναγκών. Και έξυπνο και πονηρό καθώς είναι, κάνει το εξής: φτιάχνει άλλους 2-3 πίνακες (ίσως είναι και παραπάνω, κι εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη πια) με τους "ανάξιους" και αρχίζει να καλύπτει τα κενά που έχει από εκεί. Λέει, όμως: επειδή οι εγγεγραμμένοι σε αυτούς τους πίνακες έχετε κριθεί "ανάξιοι" για διορισμό θα σας βάλω να διδάσκετε με ωριαία αντιμισθία της τάξης των 7 ευρώ. Με άλλα λόγια, σας κρίνω ικανούς _για να διδάξετε_, αλλά όχι κιόλας για να σας κόβω ολόκληρο μισθό. 
(Θα μου πείτε, γιατί κάποιος που διδάσκει 4 ώρες εβδομαδιαίως να παίρνει ένα μηνιάτικο όταν το πλήρες ωράριο του εκπαιδευτικού είναι 21-22 ώρες; Συμφωνώ. Όταν όμως ένας συμπληρώνει 23 ώρες ωρομισθίας γιατί να μην το παίρνει; Αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση και ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα μας).
Ποιος όμως θα έρθει να δουλέψει με 7 ευρώ την ώρα, σκέφτεται το κράτος. Κανένας. Οι περισσότεροι θα προτιμήσουν—και καλά θα κάνουν—τον ιδιωτικό τομέα ή θα ψάξουν για άλλη δουλειά. Επομένως, χρειάζομαι ένα καρότο. Ποιο είναι αυτό; Το περιβόητο 24μηνο και 30μηνο (άλλοι πίνακες). Όποιος καταφέρει να μαζέψει 24 μόρια από ωρομισθία και έχει και μια επιτυχία στον ΑΣΕΠ ή 30 μόρια από ωρομισθία, χωρίς επιτυχία στον ΑΣΕΠ, διορίζεται!! Ή επίσης, αν προλάβει να κάνει τρία ή τέσσερα παιδιά στο ενδιάμεσο (προλαβαίνει, το έχω υπολογίσει!!) κι ας μη δώσει ούτε ΑΣΕΠ, κι ας μην έχει διδάξει ποτέ του (άλλοι πίνακες). Σ’ αυτούς, μάλιστα, δίνω το δικαίωμα να αποκτούν οργανική δίπλα στο σπίτι τους!! (Αυξάνεται ραγδαία ο αριθμός των τριτέκνων και πολυτέκνων μη διοριστέων, αδιορίστων, διοριστέων και διορισμένων εκπαιδευτικών!! Και πάλι καλά να λέμε, γιατί σύμφωνα με μια τρίτεκνη συνάδελφο, αν δεν ήταν αυτοί δε θα είχαμε παιδιά να διδάσκουμε!—προσωπικά ψηφίζω η συγκεκριμένη να μη διοριστεί ποτέ, λόγω βλακείας!! Τσκ, τσκ, πιπέρι στη γλώσσα!) 
Τέλος πάντων, ας συνεχίσω την ιστορία. Η περισυλλογή 24 μορίων προϋπηρεσίας μπορεί να πάρει χρόνια. Ή μπορεί να πάρει λίγα, αν κάποιος κινηθεί με στρατηγικές κινήσεις (με λυπεί που χρησιμοποιώ αυτή την έκφραση αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια). Όσο πιο μακριά από αστικά κέντρα δηλώσεις να πας, τόσο πιο εύκολο είναι να σε πάρουν για περισσότερες ώρες/μόρια. Βέβαια, αυτό προϋποθέτει γερό πορτοφόλι ή γονείς που μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν οικονομικά. Εννοείται ότι θα κάνεις και δεύτερη δουλειά. Κάποιος όμως που θέλει να διδάξει, γιατί μόνο αυτό μπορεί να κάνει ή μόνο αυτό θέλει (ω, ναι, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι), θα στραφεί και πάλι στην εκπαίδευση. Τι του μένει; Φροντιστήρια και ιδιαίτερα. Η σύμβασή όμως που υπογράφεις ως ωρομίσθιος, σου απαγορεύει την εργασία σε φροντιστήριο—σου απαγορεύει γενικότερα την εργασία σε άλλο ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο τομέα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Με αποτέλεσμα, πολλοί ωρομίσθιοι να δουλεύουν «μαύρα» σε φροντιστήρια και με φόβο να μη μαθευτεί ή να ψάχνουν για ιδιαίτερα (και ανθίζει η παραπαιδεία).
Με άλλα λόγια, κάπως έτσι, έχει «προσελκύσει» το κράτος χιλιάδες αποφοίτους φιλολογικών και μη σχολών στην ωρομισθία. Και κάποιος που είναι ενταγμένος σε έναν από όλους τους παραπάνω πίνακες (στους οποίους πίνακες το κράτος τού έδωσε το δικαίωμα να ενταχθεί γιατί το ίδιο το κράτος τους δημιούργησε, ενώ ισχυριζόταν ότι με τον ΑΣΕΠ θα λύσει το πρόβλημα της επετηρίδας) πιθανώς να δικαιούται να αποκαλέσει τον εαυτό του αδιόριστο (προς ώρας) επειδή ξέρει ότι με το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα δικαιούται να, και θα, διοριστεί. Αυτοί είναι λίγο-πολύ οι 120.000 αδιόριστοι που έχουν «επενδύσει» στο 24μηνο, στο 30μηνο, στο 40% και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού αλλού. Όσοι επέλεξαν να ενταχθούν στους πίνακες. Τώρα για τον αριθμό ίσως έχω κι εγώ τις αμφιβολίες μου. Αν ο δημοσιογράφος συμπεριέλαβε όλους τους απόφοιτους καθηγητικών σχολών, λάθος του.
Με άλλα λόγια, ο ΑΣΕΠ δεν κρίνει τους άξιους και κατάλληλους για διδασκαλία αλλά τους άξιους και κατάλληλους για μηνιάτικο. Οι υπόλοιποι είναι άξιοι και κατάλληλοι για 7 ευρώ την ώρα (για τίποτα άλλο, απολύτως. Ούτε καν για την παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων για τη διδασκαλία των καινούριων βιβλίων. Παρουσιάζονται τα καινούρια βιβλία και οι μόνιμοι υποχρεούνται να απουσιάσουν από το μάθημά τους—και να πάνε για καφέ γιατί κάποιος συνάδελφος θα υπογράψει στη θέση τους (και όχι οι νεοδιόριστοι, αλλά οι παλιοί, αυτοί «που δεν έχουν ανάγκη, που τα ξέρουν όλα μετά από 20 χρόνια διδασκαλίας»), ενώ για τους ωρομίσθιους «επαφίεται στην κρίση τους». Αν θες, χάσε 4 ώρες εκείνη την ημέρα, το οποίο ισούται με χιλιοστά του μορίου ή με 28 ευρώ και πήγαινε παρακολούθησε το—και, πιστέψτε με, είναι πολλοί αυτοί που το κάνουν γιατί καλώς ή κακώς θέλουν να είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

Μπέλα, καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που γράφεις ότι το αντικείμενο σε ενδιαφέρει και πραγματικά θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με αυτό. Ωστόσο, με όλο το σεβασμό και νιώθοντας την αγανάκτησή σου, πιστεύεις ότι και οι 120.000 είναι σαν εσένα; Γιατί εγώ προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω. Πιστεύω αντίθετα ότι οι περισσότεροι ελπίζουν απλώς ότι μια μέρα θα διοριστούν και έτσι θα βολευτούν. Επαναλαμβάνω, οι ήδη υπάρχοντες εκπαιδευτικοί στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση το αποδεικνύουν περίτρανα-αν όχι όλοι, τουλάχιστον η πλειοψηφία τους.


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2009)

@Palavra: Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το αστείο; Ότι δε μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου. Μιλάω για άλλους συναδέλφους που γνώρισα στην καριέρα μου ως ωρομίσθια. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ επάγγελμα/λειτούργημα και οφείλω να το κάνω όσο πιο καλά μπορώ, γιατί έτσι έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου. Δε θα βγω να κάνω δηλώσεις του τύπου "Λατρεύω την εκπαίδευση και όταν είμαι στην τάξη είμαι ευτυχισμένη". Οφείλω να μην είμαι δυστυχισμένη. 
Δεν μπορούμε όμως να τους βάζουμε όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι επειδή έχουμε ήδη μια σχηματισμένη εικόνα για τους καθηγητές από τα σχολικά μας χρόνια. Κι εγώ τα ίδια πίστευα αλλά όταν βρέθηκα 23 ώρες ωρομίσθια σε 5 σχολεία της επαρχίας, άρχισα να αλλάζω γνώμη και να παίρνω πίσω τα μισά από όσα ισχυριζόμουν.

Ας μην απαξιώνουμε λοιπόν ανθρώπους που έχουν ενταχθεί σε ένα σύστημα το οποίο εσκεμμένα κατά τη γνώμη μου «τρώει» τα παιδιά του και τα στελέχη του. Γιατί τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα διαμορφώνουν συνειδήσεις. Και αν θέλεις να βγάλεις παθητικούς, «αμόρφωτους» και κατευθυνόμενους πολίτες πρώτα θα καταλύσεις το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Και θα το κάνεις απαξιώνοντας όσους το στελεχώνουν. Σε τέτοιο βαθμό, μάλιστα, που σε απαξιώνουν και οι ίδιοι οι μαθητές σου. Και καλά κάνουν. Πέρυσι, δίδασκα στην Γ’ Λυκείου. Κάποια στιγμή, ρώτησα τα παιδιά τι σχολές θα δηλώσουν. Το 80% θα δήλωνε σχολή αστυνομικών και ένα 20% διάφορες άλλες. Πάνω στη συζήτηση πήρα την εξής απάντηση: «Τι να δηλώσουμε, κυρία, καθηγητικές σχολές για να τρέχουμε ψωρομίσθιοι σαν κι εσάς για 5 ευρώ;» . Αυτή ήταν η εικόνα των μαθητών για τους καθηγητές. Γιατί 6 χρόνια στο σχολείο ωρομίσθιους γνώριζαν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να με ενδιαφέρει αυτό το νήμα, σίγουρα δεν με αφορά άμεσα και ούτε έχω άμεση αντίληψη του προβλήματος, καν ικανή εξοικείωση με την περίπτωση γνωστού του γνωστού.

Όμως είναι νήμα διαμάντι, όχι μόνο για τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που έχουν γραφτεί από όλες τις πλευρές ώστε να αντιληφθούμε ότι πρόκειται για πολύπλευρο πρόβλημα (και για ελέφαντα που κάθε τυφλός σοφός διαφορετικά τον περιγράφει), αλλά και γιατί θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ιδανική περιπτωσιολογική μελέτη για το πρόβλημα του ελληνικού δημοσίου. Έχει απ’ όλα: φιλότιμους και βολεψάκηδες, χιλιάδες μικροϊσορροπίες, ένα σάπιο σύστημα που κανένας δεν θέλει να το πειράξει μην γκρεμιστεί σαν πύργος του τζένγκα, καταστάσεις που θα θεωρούνταν αδιανόητες σε άλλα κράτη (καθηγητές χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο; σύστημα με τα φροντιστήρια και τα ιδιαίτερα σαν απαραίτητη παράμετρο οποιασδήποτε συζήτησης; ωρομίσθια για βοηθούς παραδουλεύτρας;), πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις...

Μια απορία προς το παρόν: όταν η Palavra γράφει «οι ήδη υπάρχοντες εκπαιδευτικοί στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση το αποδεικνύουν περίτρανα — αν όχι όλοι, τουλάχιστον η πλειοψηφία τους», μεταφέρει τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες της και όσα ακούει από άλλους. Όταν η Bella γράφει «Μιλάω για άλλους συναδέλφους που γνώρισα στην καριέρα μου ως ωρομίσθια», εννοεί ότι γνωρίζει τις καλές επιδόσεις αυτών των συναδέλφων από παρατήρηση ή από γνώμες μαθητών — από πού μπορεί να κρίνει ότι είναι επαρκείς; Δεν θέλω να πω ότι δεν είναι επαρκείς, αλλά ένα πρόβλημα στο φαινόμενο και στη συζήτηση είναι ότι τα στοιχεία που έχουμε από ένα σύστημα που δεν έχει καν επιθεωρητές είναι έμμεσες μαρτυρίες. Σοβαρές μελέτες αξιολόγησης δεν υπάρχουν, υπάρχουν;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Ορίστε και το δικό μου σεντόνι, και συγχωρήστε με:

Η δική μου γεύση από τα 23 χρόνια υπηρεσίας στην εκπαίδευση ήταν ότι υπάρχουν σχεδόν σε ίσους αριθμούς: 
1) Ευσυνείδητοι εκπαιδευτικοί με μεράκι,
2) Θρασύτατοι βολεψάκηδες που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι... το βόλεμα, και
3) Ανεπαρκή ή προβληματικά άτομα που για διάφορους λόγους δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν στην εκπαίδευση.

Στη δική μου εποχή όλοι αυτοί είχαν το κοινό ότι είχαν διοριστεί με την επετηρίδα. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι πάντως ότι οι εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ είναι ο πιο πετυχημένος τρόπος να προσλάβεις τους κατάλληλους και να αφήσεις απ' έξω τους ακατάλληλους. Κάποιοι από τους ακατάλληλους μπορούν άνετα να περάσουν τις εξετάσεις, αλλά είναι ακατάλληλοι για άλλον λόγο.

Μου είχε φανεί επιτυχημένο το γερμανικό σύστημα που μου είχε περιγράψει κάποιος: Όποιος προσλαμβάνεται, περνάει ανά δύο (;) χρόνια αξιολόγηση. Αν δύο απανωτές αξιολογήσεις τον βγάλουν ακατάλληλο, ο εκπαιδευτικός μετατάσσεται σε άλλη υπηρεσία του δημοσίου, χωρίς φυσικά τις διακοπές των εκπαιδευτικών, και με δραστική μείωση αποδοχών, αφού οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν από τις πιο υψηλές αποδοχές. Είμαι βέβαιη, όμως, ότι αν έλεγες στους Έλληνες εκπαιδευτικούς ότι θα τους διπλασιάσεις τις αποδοχές υπό τον όρο ότι θα αξιολογούνται συνεχώς, με τη δαμόκλειο σπάθη της μετάταξης και της μείωσης αποδοχών, θα έκαναν επανάσταση. Μάλλον θα εντασσόταν κι αυτό στη θεωρία ότι, αφού τους προσέλαβες, προγραμμάτισαν τη ζωή τους και πρέπει να τους κρατήσεις έτσι μέχρι να αποφασίσουν οι ίδιοι να παραιτηθούν.

Δυστυχώς, άκουσα πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της καριέρας μου την άποψη ότι το Δημόσιο είναι το καταφύγιο των κατατρεγμένων, αυτών που ίσως δεν θα τους προσλάμβανες στο σπίτι σου ούτε για να σου πλύνουν τα τζάμια. Αυτοί που τα υποστηρίζουν αυτά είναι προφανές ότι έχουν διαγράψει από το μυαλό τους το άλλο μισό της εξίσωσης, τα παιδιά. Τι σημασία έχει αν τα παιδιά δεν μαθαίνουν τίποτα ή αν πηδάνε απ' τα παράθυρα όταν στην τάξη βρίσκεται κάποιος από τους προβληματικούς συναδέλφους; (υπαρκτό παράδειγμα.) Ο συνάδελφος δεν επιτρέπεται να απολυθεί, γιατί "τι θα κάνει τότε;" Ποιος θα τον προσλάβει τον καημένο, αφού είναι ανίκανος να πείσει κανέναν εργοδότη;

Για τον εαυτό μου ξέρω ότι, όσο κι αν φαινόταν βολικό να μην έχω δεχτεί ποτέ την επίσκεψη του επιθεωρητή, πάντα είχα την αίσθηση ότι κοροϊδεύω το σύστημα. Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι μόνοι εμείς από όλους τους εργαζόμενους είμαστε σε τέτοιο βαθμό ασύδοτοι, αλλά ο μισθός και η προαγωγή να πέφτουν κανονικά κάθε μήνα και διετία αντίστοιχα. Όποτε τόλμησα σε συγκέντρωση συναδέλφων να αρθρώσω την άποψη ότι δεν σκοτωνόμαστε κιόλας στη δουλειά, αντιμετώπισα διάθεση άμεσου εξοστρακισμού. Κάποιος μάλιστα, μου είπε με περιφρόνηση: "Δεν είσαι συνάδελφός μας εσύ!" Για να είμαι συνάδελφός τους, έπρεπε να υποστηρίζω, όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ, ότι αξίζουμε να πληρωνόμαστε έναν πλήρη μισθό δημοσίου υπαλλήλου ενώ δουλεύουμε μόνο 16 ώρες τη βδομάδα. 

Αν μαζέψουμε τα ωράρια διδασκαλίας, βγάλουμε τις διακοπές, εκδρομές, περιπάτους, έκτακτες και τακτικές συνεδριάσεις (όλες στο ωράριο του σχολείου), γιορτές, εκλογές μαθητών, εκλογές καθηγητών, θα βγει ότι δουλεύουμε τις μισές μέρες του χρόνου, ακόμα κι αν έχουμε στο σπίτι αρκετή προετοιμασία. Ξαναλέω, πάντως, ότι οι φιλόλογοι είναι οι μόνοι που εξαιρούνται, με την έννοια ότι έχουν σταθερή δουλειά διόρθωσης εκθέσεων και άλλων εργασιών. Έχω ακούσει όμως και για φιλολόγους που παίρνουν την έκθεση και ξεχνούν να την επιστρέψουν.


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2009)

Και κάτι τελευταίο. (σεντόνι no.2 και τελευταίο--promise!)

Δεν έχει πολλά χρόνια που μπήκα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση. Μόλις τρία. Το απέφευγα, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους. Ο βασικότερος ίσως και να ήταν η εικόνα που είχα διαμορφώσει για τους εκπαιδευτικούς τον καιρό που πήγαινα κι εγώ σχολείο. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα να μπω (το αν είχα τα προσόντα δεν είναι θέμα αυτής της συζήτησης, ούτε θα αρχίσω να αναλύω το βιογραφικό μου). Ναι, είναι μια δουλειά με αρκετά… δελέατα. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Σου αφήνει ελεύθερο χρόνο να κάνεις και άλλα πράγματα, και άλλες δουλειές, ίσως. Και ναι, είναι δημόσιο, σου προσφέρει μια ασφάλεια σε σύγκριση με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα (αν και λίγο πριν τα όρια της πτώχευσης του κράτους, έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω και για αυτό). Από την άλλη, δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά. Όταν οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι τραγικές. Όταν οι υποδομές είναι ανύπαρκτες (για τα παιδιά πρωτίστως, για τους εκπαιδευτικούς δευτερευόντως--έχω αποφοιτήσει από σχολείο του εξωτερικού και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι θα πει «υποδομές» και πόσο πολύ μπορούν να βοηθήσουν τον εκπαιδευτικό να κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του και κατ’ επέκταση να θεωρηθεί καλός/ικανός). 
Μέσα σε 1 χρόνο, μου ήρθαν τα πάνω-κάτω. Δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ τη νοσηρότητα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος. Πήρα πίσω τα περισσότερα από όσα ισχυριζόμουν. Γνώρισα εκπαιδευτικούς "καλούς" (στην πλειοψηφία τους ωρομίσθιους, αναπληρωτές, νεοδιόριστους και κάποιους παλιούς), γνώρισα, ναι, και "κακούς". Τα κριτήριά μου nickel (μόλις διάβασα το post σου) είναι τόσο "γενικά" και "αβάσιμα" όσο είναι των υπολοίπων. Άρα ίσως δε δικαιούμαστε καθόλου να μιλάμε για εκπαιδευτικούς ικανούς ή ανίκανους).
Διαπίστωσα ότι όχι, δεν ανήκουν όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί στην κατηγορία «βολεμένοι, άχρηστοι, που κάθονται όλη μέρα» (χαρακτηρισμοί που εγώ τούς προσέδιδα). Είδα και βλέπω συναδέλφους, που δουλεύοντας ωρομίσθιοι για χρόνια, σε σχολεία με τρισάθλιες συνθήκες, _απλήρωτοι _καλύπτοντας πάγιες ανάγκες, όχι απλώς έκτακτες (διευθύντρια Λυκείου χρειαζόταν 2 φιλολόγους για να καλύψει 44 ώρες φιλολογικά στην Α΄ Λυκείου, γιατί, τι να κάνουμε, είχε περισσότερα τμήματα φέτος. Τα οποία θα τα έχει και του χρόνου. Και του παραχρόνου. Τέλη Οκτώβρη, της έστειλαν 4 ωρομίσθιους. Βλέπετε, αν το κράτος εμφανίσει αυτά τα κενά ως οργανικά θα πρέπει να προσλάβει δύο ακόμα μόνιμους που του κοστίζουν 2200 μηνιαίως. Με 4 ωρομίσθιους τα καλύπτει τσάμπα και μειώνει την ανεργία) κατά τη διάρκεια των καλύτερων και πιο αποδοτικών τους χρόνων, 25-35, να έχουν τόσο πολύ ξεζουμιστεί από το τρέξιμο, από την ανασφάλεια, από την απαξίωση από το σύστημα και, ενώ μπαίνουν στην εκπαίδευση με ιδέες και με όρεξη, ξαφνικά να διαπιστώνουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά. Με αποτέλεσμα, όταν πια διορίζονται, να έχουν συσσωρεύσει τόση πίκρα και κούραση μέσα τους που να τους βγαίνει σε εκδίκηση. 
«Τώρα που διορίστηκα, στα 40, θα αράξω. Επί δέκα χρόνια δουλεύω εις διπλούν. Τι δικαιούμαι ως μόνιμος που τόσα χρόνια δε δικαιούμουν; Άδεια ανατροφής; Θα κάνω δυο παιδιά και θα ξαναπατήσω σε σχολείο σε 3 χρόνια. Άδεια μετεκπαίδευσης; Θα χτυπήσω ένα μεταπτυχιακό, ένα διδακτορικό και θα ξαναμπώ σε τάξη σε άλλα τρία χρόνια. Και άι σιχτίρ». (Σαφώς και δε συμφωνώ. Αλλά είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος στον οποίο μπορείς να μπεις χωρίς να το καταλάβεις. Αυτό είναι το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα. Δεν γεννιέται κανείς με αυτή τη νοοτροπία).
Α, και ναι, διαπίστωσα ότι αυτοί που δεν περνούν με ΑΣΕΠ , τελικά _δεν _είναι "ανίκανοι". Ενώ κάποιοι που περνούν με ΑΣΕΠ _είναι _"ανίκανοι". Γιατί _δεν_ μπορούν να σταθούν σε τάξη. Κι αυτό επειδή η φύση του διαγωνισμού είναι τέτοια που δεν μπορεί να κρίνει την ποιότητα και την ικανότητα του εκπαιδευτικού. (Είμαι σίγουρη όμως ότι θα υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να τον κάνεις και αυτόν "ικανό").
Όταν επινοήθηκε ο ΑΣΕΠ οι εγγεγραμμένοι στην επετηρίδα ξεσηκώθηκαν. Κάποιοι διορισμένοι αδιαφόρησαν, κάποιοι στάθηκαν στο πλάι των αδιορίστων και κάποιοι συμφώνησαν με την ύπαρξη του διαγωνισμού επειδή ενοχλούνταν από την ύπαρξη ανίκανων συναδέλφων στα σχολεία (και καλά έκαναν). Δε θυμάμαι όμως κανέναν διορισμένο να λέει «θέλω να περάσω κι εγώ από αυτό το διαγωνισμό. Θέλω να μάθω αν είμαι ικανός/κατάλληλος». Όχι. «Να περάσουν οι καινούριοι. Εγώ έχω τη θέση μου, κανείς δε θα με κουνήσει. Δε θα μου πει ο κύριος ΑΣΕΠ, αν είμαι κατάλληλος ή όχι. Διδάσκω 15 χρόνια τώρα. Να κριθούν οι καινούριοι που δεν έχουν πατήσει σε τάξη». 
Αν, λοιπόν, θεωρείτε ότι ο ΑΣΕΠ είναι ο σωστός τρόπος κρίσης τότε να ζητήσετε να περάσουν όλοι. Μα _όλοι_. Και οι φίλοι σας που δουλεύουν χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση και τους θεωρείτε σωστούς και καλούς επαγγελματίες, και οι καθηγητές που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα στα παιδιά σας ή διδάσκουν στο φροντιστήριο που τα στέλνετε (που ίσως κάποιοι να είναι αποτυχόντες του ΑΣΕΠ και επειδή δεν έχουν κληθεί ωρομίσθιοι, ή δεν έχουν ενταχθεί σε κάποιον πίνακα δουλεύουν στα φροντιστήρια). Και, όταν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού, να είστε έτοιμοι για πολλές εκπλήξεις.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα ήθελα να με θεωρήσετε ως «την πικραμένη του ΑΣΕΠ». Όχι. Ποτέ δεν κατέβηκα στο διαγωνισμό με αξιώσεις. Τουρίστας πήγαινα. Γιατί όταν πήγα για πρώτη φορά από περιέργεια (για να δω τι θα χρειαστεί ίσως να διαβάσω κάποτε) και διαπίστωσα ιδίοις όμμασι τη φύση του διαγωνισμού, έμεινα άφωνη. Και όταν αργότερα διαπίστωσα το λόγο ύπαρξης του διαγωνισμού, το πόσο δηλαδή εξυπηρετεί το κράτος και όχι το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, εκεί αδιαφόρησα. Γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός δε με βοηθάει να γίνω καλύτερος εκπαιδευτικός. Είναι απλώς ένας τρόπος για να απορροφά το κράτος μόνο όσους μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει οικονομικά ανά δύο χρόνια. Όχι για να καλύψει τα άπειρα κενά που έχει με ικανούς, άξιους, και καλά, να διδάξουν εκπαιδευτικούς. Γι αυτό ζητάμε να μην εξεταζόμαστε συνεχώς.Τώρα αν από αυτό φαίνεται το "ποιόν" μας, τι να πω. 

Όχι, ο κάθε αδιόριστος δεν προσβλέπει στο να μπαίνει στην τάξη και να εισπράττει το μηνιάτικό του, είτε ατενίζει το υπερπέραν είτε όχι. Αυτό με θίγει προσωπικά. (Και δεν είμαι η μόνη χμμ... --πλέον δεν ξέρω πώς να με αποκαλέσω. Εκπαιδευτικό; Διοριστέα;Αδιόριστη-- που διαβάζει αυτό το φόρουμ). Το ότι ένα επάγγελμα έχει από τη φύση του κάποια καλά (τρεις μήνες διακοπές, λίγες ώρες εργασίας) δε σημαίνει ότι επιζητώ να λουφάξω (δηλαδή, επειδή κάποιος θέλει να έχει εξασφαλισμένη εργασία και να μη ζει με το φόβο της απόλυσης όταν πιάσει τα 45 είναι κακό;) Ας με υποχρέωναν να μείνω και 8 ώρες στο σχολείο. Στο γραφείο μου ή στην τάξη μου όμως, με τις ανάλογες υποδομές για να προετοιμάζω τη δουλειά μου (you know, όπως Αμερι-κ-ή). Υπ’ αυτή την έννοια δικαιούμαι Αλεξάνδρα να σε ρωτήσω το ίδιο πράγμα. Για αυτό μπήκες κάποτε στην εκπαίδευση; Για να ατενίζεις το ταβάνι και να πληρώνεσαι; Το ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δε μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να γενικεύουμε. Είναι σαν να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι όλοι οι μεταφραστές είναι το ίδιο.

Καλό είναι λοιπόν να μην προβαίνουμε σε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς. Ας κρίνουμε πρώτα τους εαυτούς μας. Στο ίδιο σύστημα υπηρέτησες, Αλεξάνδρα, άρα, αν υπήρξες καλή καθηγήτρια το γνωρίζεις μόνο εσύ και οι μαθητές σου. Εγώ δεν το γνωρίζω και από τη στιγμή που κανείς δε σε έλεγξε και κανείς διαγωνισμός δίκαιος ή άδικος δε σε έκρινε, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να αμφισβητήσω κι εγώ την καταλληλότητά σου. Ποτέ όμως δε θα το έκανα για κανέναν, πόσω μάλλον δημοσίως (ούτε καν εμμέσως, δηλαδή χρησιμοποιώντας παραδείγματα συναδέλφων, βλ. διευθύντρια που ετοίμαζε τα ιδιαίτερα στο γραφείο ή μιλώντας γενικά και αόριστα για αδιόριστους και νεοδιόριστους), διότι το θεωρώ άκρως αντιδεοντολογικό από τη στιγμή που υπηρετώ και εξυπηρετώ ή υπηρέτησα και εξυπηρέτησα το ίδιο σύστημα (αναφέρομαι σ' εσένα γιατί μετά από 23 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση όπως λες, με παραξενεύει η άποψή σου για τους καθηγητές και για τους συναδέλφους γενικότερα, ενώ γνωρίζεις τις αδυναμίες του συστήματος από πρώτο χέρι).
Ποτέ μου δε θα ήθελα να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με κάποιον σε ένα φόρουμ και πάντα το αποφεύγω. Στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση όμως αισθάνθηκα να θίγομαι αρκετές φορές.


Θεέ μου, υπερασπίζομαι τους καθηγητές! Θα πέσει φωτιά να με κάψει!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Bella, μάλλον το τελευταίο σου σεντόνι το έγραψες πριν διαβάσεις το δικό μου ακριβώς από πάνω. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κρίνω από την ώρα δημοσίευσης. Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; Το ότι με κατηγορείς για αντιδεοντολογία επειδή σχολίασα ανώνυμα και χωρίς να προσδιορίζω χρονιά και σχολείο μια απαράδεκτη κατάσταση εκπαιδευτικού; Άρα έπρεπε για λόγους δεοντολογίας να ταυτιστώ με τη "συνάδελφο" και να προστατεύω τη συντεχνία μας; Μα αυτό ήταν για μένα το πιο αποκρουστικό, όποτε το συνάντησα: η συντεχνιακή προστασία του "συναδέλφου" ακόμα κι αν ήταν ο χειρότερος που πέρασε ποτέ από την εκπαίδευση. Τους έπιασαν να κάνουν με εκβιασμό ακριβοπληρωμένα ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές τους, καταδικάστηκαν από δικαστήριο, και το πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο των συναδέλφων τους σφύριζε αδιάφορα.

Αμφιβάλλεις αν έκανα καλά τη δουλειά μου; Μα πρώτη εγώ το είπα αυτό. Είχα την απαίτηση να επιθεωρούμαι, να ελέγχομαι και να αποδεικνύω την ποιότητα της δουλειάς μου, αλλά δεν μου έκαναν αυτή τη χάρη. Κι αν μου έλεγαν να περάσω εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ για να αποδείξω την καταλληλότητά μου, ευχαρίστως θα περνούσα. Μήπως δεν είπα ήδη ότι μ' άρεσε το γερμανικό σύστημα που αξιολογεί τους εκπαιδευτικούς κάθε δύο χρόνια;

Είπες, ας σε υποχρέωνε κάποιος να μείνεις 8 ώρες στο σχολείο. Να μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι όποτε στα 23 χρόνια, μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού, διευθυντές σχολείων επεχείρησαν να το επιβάλουν, αντιμετώπισαν επανάσταση. Εσύ θα το δεχόσουν; Κι εγώ. Αλλά οι άλλοι;

Και φυσικά είπα ήδη ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι οι εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ μπορούν να κρίνουν την καταλληλότητα κάποιου για να διδάξει, γιατί κάποιοι από τους "ακατάλληλους" μπορούν άνετα να περάσουν τις εξετάσεις.

Για τα κενά που καλύπτουν οι ωρομίσθιοι, ξαναλέω ότι κακώς υπάρχουν ωρομίσθιοι, αλλά δεν είναι όλα οργανικά κενά. Μεγάλος αριθμός απ' αυτά είναι προσωρινά κενά, επειδή ο μόνιμος που κατέχει αυτή τη θέση έχει πάρει απόσπαση ή λείπει για διάφορους λόγους. Μια φίλη μου διορίστηκε στην Αστυπάλαια. Υπηρέτησε ακριβώς έναν χρόνο. Μετά αποσπάστηκε στην κεντρική υπηρεσία του υπουργείου, όπου υπηρετεί τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Αφήστε και άλλους να εκφραστούν πριν το μετατρέψετε σε προσωπική υπόθεση. Εγώ, που βρίσκομαι απέξω, βλέπω το εξής:

Έχουμε μια δουλειά που συμφωνούμε ότι δεν γίνεται καλά.
Έχουμε από τη μια μεριά τον πελάτη (τους μαθητές) και από την άλλη τον εργοδότη (το κράτος, με τις δικές του ευθύνες). Και στη μέση τους υπαλλήλους, τους καθηγητές. Να πούμε τα δίκια τους, να πεις εσύ, Bella, τα δίκια τους, να το κάνουν και οι συνδικαλιστές, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι θα πρέπει να πούμε και τα στραβά τους. Επειδή εμείς οι γονείς είμαστε κάπως απέξω, μπορεί να μην είμαστε δίκαιοι ή ακριβείς. Οι «συνδικαλιστές» είναι, κατά κανόνα, μονόπλευροι. Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος είναι ή ήταν μέσα στο χορό και δεν διστάζει να πει τα στραβά, έχουμε τη σπάνια ευκαιρία να ακούμε και μερικές αλήθειες. Ας μην την τορπιλίζουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

> Aναφέρομαι σ' εσένα γιατί μετά από 23 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση όπως λες, με παραξενεύει η άποψή σου για τους καθηγητές και για τους συναδέλφους γενικότερα, ενώ γνωρίζεις τις αδυναμίες του συστήματος από πρώτο χέρι.



Η πλήρης αντίφαση, δηλαδή; Ξέρω τις αδυναμίες του συστήματος από πρώτο χέρι, και επιτρέπεται να τις διεκτραγωδώ, αρκεί μέσα στις αδυναμίες του συστήματος να μην περιλαμβάνω καμιά ευθύνη των συναδέλφων. 

Ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο Nickel μόλις τώρα. Αυτός που υπηρέτησε 23 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση και ξέρει τις αδυναμίες του συστήματος από πρώτο χέρι, και μάλλον πρέπει να ξέρει τι λέει, πρέπει να κλείνει το στόμα του, για "δεοντολογικούς" λόγους; Δηλαδή, μη μιλάς, κρύψ' τα κάτω απ' το χαλί, κι όταν παραπονιούνται οι γονείς και οι μαθητές, τους βγάζουμε τρελούς και τους παραπέμπουμε μόνο στις αδυναμίες του συστήματος.


----------



## traductrice (Nov 17, 2009)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά όσα γράψατε όλοι και μπορώ να πώ οτι έχω ενημερωθεί για πολλά πράγματα που αγνοούσα. Πραγματικά καταλαβαίνω και νιώθω απόλυτα την οργή που εκφράζει η φίλτατη Μπέλα αλλά όλων την επιχειρηματολογία. Έχω να πω μόνο τούτο: Είμαι φιλόλογος αρκετά νέα σε ηλικία και εδω και τέσσερα χρόνια που αποφοίτησα απο τη σχολή μου έκανα κάθε δυνατή και αδύνατη προσπάθεια να αξιοποιηθώ στην εκπαίδευση, εννοώντας τόσο τη δημόσια όσο και την ιδιωτική. Κυριολεκτικα όργωσα κάθε περιοχή και κάθε φροντιστηριακό οργανισμό όπως και κάθε ιδιωτικό σχολείο αλλά βρήκα πόρτες κλειστές ή συναντήσα ειρωνεία και κακεντρέχεια. Καταθέτω απο τότε που αποφοίτησα χαρτιά για αναπληρωτές, ωρομίσθιους ενώ έδωσα στον ΑΣΕΠ δύο φορές ασχέτως αν πήγα τουριστας. Έδωσα τεστ δεξιοτήτων και έχω καταλήξει να απασχολούμαι σε άσχετο αντικείμενο,ανασφάλιστη και αποκτώντας μετά κόπων και βασάνων λίγες ώρες σε ένα φροντιστήριο όπου κάποιος με λυπήθηκε και με συμπάθησε. Παράλληλα συγκεντρώνω διπλώματα και οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί ν'αποδείξει οτι έχω τα προσόντα να διδάξω και να προσφέρω κι εγώ κάτι στην εκπαίδευση.Αλλά τελικά κλείνω με το εξης...."όπου και να πάω η Έλλαδα με πληγώνει...". Ζητώ συγνώμη που σας παρέθεσα τα προβλήματα μου αλλά ειλικρινά ένιωσα την ανάγκη να το κάνω...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2009)

Απόλυτα κατανοητά όσα καταθέτεις, traductrice, και δυστυχώς καθόλου άγνωστα σε πολλούς αποφοίτους. Αλλά εκείνο που έχει εξ αρχής έχει θελήσει, πιστεύω, να αναδείξει η Αλεξάνδρα δωπέρα είναι ότι οι απόφοιτοι διακρίνονται σε: (1) αέργους, (2) ανέργους, (3) αναξιοπαθούντες —όπως εσύ καληώρα που ταλαιπωρείσαι με χίλια δυο αλλά δεν το βάζεις κάτω και δεν μένεις άεργη— και (4) αδιόριστους, με αυτή την τελευταία κατηγορία να αφορά καταπωσφαίνεται αποκλειστικά τους αποφοίτους σχολών για εκπαιδευτικούς.


----------



## Bella (Nov 17, 2009)

Συγχωρέστε με αλλά έχω προβλήματα με τη σύνδεση σήμερα, κολλάει και δεν διαβάζω εγκαίρως τα όσα ποστάρονται και κατ' επέκταση δεν προλαβαίνω να απαντήσω εγκαίρως.

Δε σε κατηγορώ Αλεξάνδρα, απλώς αισθάνθηκα να θίγομαι από κάποιες κουβέντες και θέλησα να απαντήσω (σε καμία περίπτωση, nickel, δε θα ήθελα να μετατραπεί η συζήτηση σε προσωπική υπόθεση).Ενοχλούμαι, όταν απλώς μιλάμε για κακούς εκπαιδευτικούς, έτσι γενικά και αόριστα. Το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα δε νοσεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο εξαιτίας τους. Νοσεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που μπορεί και τους καλλιεργεί ή τους θρέφει (επειδή ίσως και να τους θέλει ώστε να απαξιωθεί πλήρως).
Να μείνω 8 ώρες στο σχολείο. Πού, όμως, Αλεξάνδρα; Στο Γυμνάσιο που πήγαινα πέρυσι, έτσι και τύχαινε να είμαστε όλοι εκεί, δεν είχαμε καρέκλες να κάτσουμε. Σε αυτό που είμαι φέτος ο υποδιευθυντής μοιράζεται το ίδιο γραφείο μ' εμάς. 

Φυσικά και να αξιολογούνται οι εκπαιδευτικοί. Ανά ένα, ανά δύο, ανά όσα χρόνια θέλετε. Είναι άνθρωποι που έρχονται σε επαφή με παιδιά. _Πρέπει _να αξιολογούνται. Και ναι, να ακολουθήσουμε το γερμανικό σύστημα. Και το φινλανδικό. Και το αμερικάνικο. Αλλά και τις _υποδομές _αυτών των συστήματων, παρακαλώ. Πώς γίνεται όμως να αξιολογείται ο εκπαιδευτικός για το έργο του όταν δεν έχει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να καταφέρω να μάθω στα παιδιά αγγλικά (γιατί εγώ τα διδάσκω, αλλά κατά την άποψή μου ανεπαρκώς) όταν η ξένη γλώσσα δεν είναι χωρισμένη σε επίπεδα; Και όταν λέω επίπεδα δεν εννοώ Α' Γυμνασίου αρχάριοι/προχωρημένοι και ούτω καθ' εξής. Εννοώ αγγλικά Ι, αγγλικά ΙΙ, και λοιπά. Τμήματα των 10 ατόμων. Εργαστήρια, CD, DVD. Ό,τι θα βρει κάποιος σε ένα φροντιστήριο αγγλικών, γερμανικών δηλαδή ή σε ένα ευρωπαϊκό σχολείο. Έφυγα από την Ελλάδα στη δευτέρα λυκείου με φυσική και μαθηματικά 12. Πήγα στην Αμερική και κατέληξα αριστούχος. Γιατί; Επειδή ήταν καλύτερος ο εκπαιδευτικός; Όχι, απλώς μπήκα σε εργαστήριο φυσικής, είδα για πρώτη φορά πηνίο και κατάλαβα τι είναι και τι κάνει. Μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή ήμουν σίγουρη ότι το πηνίο δεν ήταν παρά ένα παράξενο σχέδιο που μου ζωγράφιζε πάντα η πισινή μου γιατί εγώ δεν ήξερα καν πώς να το σχεδιάσω. Και πίστευα ότι έφταιγε πάντα ο φυσικός που είχαμε. Αν είχε κι εκείνος εργαστήριο ίσως έκανε καλύτερο μάθημα.


Φυσικά και θα κρίνουμε τα κακώς κείμενα. Φυσικά και θα πούμε τα στραβά. Έχω κι εγώ να αραδιάσω ένα σωρό. (Η μητέρα μου είναι εκπαιδευτικός με 32 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και ξέρω κι εγώ τα πράγματα "από μέσα"--όσα μου επέτρεψε να μάθω δηλαδή γιατί πάντα ήθελε να διαμορφώνω την άποψή μου από αυτά που βλέπω εγώ). Όχι, δε θα καλύψω τον "κακό εκπαιδευτικό". Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να είναι δική μου δουλειά να τον "δώσω". Θα έπρεπε το ίδιο το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα να τον αποβάλλει από μόνο του. Φυσικά και έφταιγαν οι καθηγητές που αναφέρεις Αλεξάνδρα--αν κι εφόσον εκβιαστικά έκαναν ιδιαίτερα (κι εγώ γνωρίζω τέτοιες περιπτώσεις--εκβιασμού. Έχασα και ώρες διδασκαλίας ΠΔΣ. Ήρθαν τα παιδιά και μου το είπαν. "Κυρία, αν δεν πάμε στο δικό της το τμήμα, θα μας κόψει αγγλικά". "Δεν πειράζει", τους είπα, "πάτε". Εγώ απολύθηκα). 
Η ρίζα του κακού όμως δεν είναι οι συγκεκριμένοι καθηγητές που έκαναν τα ιδιαίτερα ή η περίπτωση που αναφέρω εγώ, αλλά το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που οδήγησε αυτούς τους εκπαιδευτικούς στα ιδιαίτερα ή που έδωσε το δικαίωμα στους μόνιμους να εργάζονται στην ΠΔΣ του σχολείου που υπηρετούν.

Αυτό τώρα δεν το κατάλαβα καλά. Ο εκπαιδευτικός με 25 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και 16 ώρες την εβδομάδα δεν αξίζει δηλαδή να πληρώνεται ολόκληρο μισθό; Αυτό δε θα ήθελα να το σχολιάσω γιατί ανοίγει άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.

Ευθύνες έχουμε όλοι. Ας μη δείχνουμε όμως με το δάχτυλο προς συγκεκριμένες μόνο κατευθύνσεις. Είναι σαν να κρύβουμε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα κάτω από το χαλάκι.

@traductrice: καλή δύναμη.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 18, 2009)

Ακολουθεί το δικό μου σεντόνι. Θα προσπαθήσω να είναι σύντομο.

Η δική μου εμπειρία στην εκπαίδευση είναι συντομότερη από της Αλεξάνδρας. Έξι χρόνια μέχρι στιγμής.
Από την έως τώρα εμπειρία μου όμως μπορώ ανεπιφύλακτα να πω ότι ένα από τα σοβαρότερα προβλήματα της παιδείας _είναι_ η ποιότητα των εκπαιδευτικών. Από τους εκπαιδευτικούς που έχω γνωρίσει ως συναδέλφους, ένα μικρό ποσοστό είναι ταλαντούχοι δάσκαλοι με κέφι και μεράκι, η πλειοψηφία είναι βαριεστημένοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, και ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό είναι συμπλεγματικές προσωπικότητες, εντελώς ακατάλληλοι να συναναστρέφονται με παιδιά, πόσο μάλλον να διδάσκουν. Κάπως ανάλογα θυμάμαι τα πράγματα και ως μαθητής, και φαντάζομαι υπάρχουν αρκετοί σε αυτό το νήμα που έχουν αντίστοιχες αναμνήσεις από τους καθηγητές τους.

Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα είναι για ποιο λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η απάντηση έχει τρία σκέλη:

Πρώτον, οι εκπαιδευτικοί που διδάσκουν σήμερα στα σχολεία δεν έχουν εκπαιδευτεί για τη δουλειά που κάνουν. Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να έχεις σπουδάσει π.χ. φυσική ή κλασική φιλολογία, και πολύ διαφορετικό να διδάσκεις φυσική ή νέα ελληνικά σε ένα τσούρμο εφήβων.

Δεύτερον, δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητικός τρόπος επιλογής του εκπαιδευτικού προσωπικού. Όσοι, όπως ο anef, βρίσκουν το σθένος να αναδεικνύουν την υποχρέωση του ελληνικού κράτους να διορίσει όλους τους εγγεγραμμένους στην πάλαι ποτέ επετηρίδα, άραγε θα επέλεγαν τον δασκάλο του παιδιού τους με μόνο γνώμονα πότε πήρε πτυχίο;

Τέλος, οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν αξιολογούνται και δεν παρακολουθούνται από κανέναν, κάτι που έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να θεωρούν κεκτημένο δικαίωμα και να το προτάσσουν στις συνδικαλιστικές τους διεκδικήσεις.

Οι αντίστοιχες λύσεις είναι σχεδόν αυτονόητες:
α. Οι λεγόμενες "καθηγητικές" σχολές οφείλουν να ανταποκριθούν στον τίτλο που τους αποδίδεται και να θεσπίσουν κατευθύνσεις εντός του πτυχίου ή/και μεταπτυχιακά με στόχο την κατάρτιση των φοιτητών που θέλουν να γίνουν εκπαιδευτικοί. Στη σχολή που έβγαλα εγώ, το Βιολογικό Αθήνας, δεν υπήρχε τότε ούτε ένα σχετικό προπτυχιακό μάθημα. Σήμερα υπάρχει ένα μόνο μάθημα γενικής παιδαγωγικής, και αυτό επιλογής. Κατά τα άλλα, πρόκειται για "καθηγητική" σχολή.

β. Η επιλογή του προσωπικού που θα στελεχώσει τα σχολεία πρέπει να γίνεται αποκλειστικά από άτομα που έχουν ολοκληρώσει τουλάχιστον ένα διετές προπτυχιακό ή μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα παιδαγωγικών και διδακτικής. Αρμόδιο για την επιλογή οφείλει να είναι το ΑΣΕΠ, σύμφωνα και με το Σύνταγμα.

γ. Οι εκπαιδευτικοί πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται τακτικά, τόσο από συμβούλους του αντικειμένου τους όσο και από ψυχολόγους, οι οποίοι θα έχουν υποχρέωση να τους βοηθούν να βγάζουν εις πέρας το πολύ δύσκολο και ψυχοφθόρο έργο τους και, σε περίπτωση που αυτοί αποδεικνύονται ακατάλληλοι για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, να εισηγούνται την απομάκρυνσή τους από τις σχολικές αίθουσες.

Τι απ' όλα αυτά γίνεται;
Σε ορισμένα πανεπιστήμια λειτουργούν κάποιοι μεταπτυχιακοί κύκλοι παιδαγωγικών και διδακτικής. Προπτυχιακές κατευθύνσεις δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν. Οι προσλήψεις γίνονται εν μέρει μέσω ΑΣΕΠ (κατά 60% υποτίθεται, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το ποσοστό είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο), εν μέρει μέσω της νέας επετηρίδας, των πινάκων προϋπηρεσίας. Οι περισσότεροι σύμβουλοι αρκούνται σε δημόσιες σχέσεις, ενώ ψυχολόγοι στα σχολεία δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για δείγμα. 

Το μόνο πραγματικά θετικό βήμα τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν η κατάργηση της επετηρίδας, η οποία, όχι τυχαία, ξεσήκωσε θύελλα αντιδράσεων. Και επειδή οι πολιτικοί μας δεν συνηθίζουν να ορθώνουν ανάστημα απέναντι στο πολιτικό κόστος, οδηγηθήκαμε στον τραγέλαφο που ζούμε σήμερα με τους πίνακες προϋπηρεσίας.

@anef: Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ότι όλες οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις έκαναν έναν σωρό προσλήψεων εκτός ΑΣΕΠ. Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω ότι όλες αυτές οι προσλήψεις έγιναν κατά παράβαση του Συντάγματος, και άρα όλες ήταν παράνομες.
Αφού λοιπόν ήρθε μια νέα υπουργός που προτείνει, έτσι για αλλαγή, να τηρήσουμε το Σύνταγμα, ας της υπενθυμήσουμε τα έργα των προκατόχων της για να μάθει κι αυτή να το παραβιάζει. 
Ή μήπως λες κάτι διαφορετικό και δεν το κατάλαβα;


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2009)

Μπέλλα, παρότι κατανοώ την αγανάκτησή σου, δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω δύο πράγματα που αναφέρεις που εμένα δε μου κάθονται σωστά, και σόρυ Νίκελ που πάω την κουβέντα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο κομιλφό όσο οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα που είσαστε σοβαροί άνθρωποι 

Είχα γράψει κάμποσα, αλλά θα περιοριστώ στο ένα:
Λες αναφερόμενη στους καθηγητές που εκβιάζουν τα παιδιά να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα μαζί τους



Bella said:


> Η ρίζα του κακού όμως δεν είναι οι συγκεκριμένοι καθηγητές που έκαναν τα ιδιαίτερα ή η περίπτωση που αναφέρω εγώ, αλλά το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που οδήγησε αυτούς τους εκπαιδευτικούς στα ιδιαίτερα ή που έδωσε το δικαίωμα στους μόνιμους να εργάζονται στην ΠΔΣ του σχολείου που υπηρετούν.



Συγνώμη, αλλά για ξαναδές το πιο πάνω Μας λες ότι δε φταίει ο καθηγητής που εκβιάζει τους μαθητές του να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα και να τον πληρώνουν με την απειλή ότι θα τους κόψει _(ποινικό αδίκημα ο εκβιασμός και οι απειλές, μην το ξεχνάμε)_ γιατί *το σύστημα* τον οδήγησε εκεί. 

Κι εμένα η κενωνία η φταίχτρα δε μου έδωσε αυτό το διαμαντάκι, που έχει ο γείτονας μου. Να πάω να τον εκβιάσω να μου το δώσει; Να τον απειλήσω κι όλας; ή να πάω κατευθείαν να κλέψω;

Με αυτές τις δικαιολογίες έχει γεμίσει η Ελλάδα αυθαίρετα, έχουν γραμμένη οι πάντες την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, δεν εφαρμόζεται κανένας νόμος, δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί κανένας σε καμία υπηρεσία κλπ κλπ κλπ. Για όλα φταίει το σύστημα και όλα είναι δουλειά του κράτους κι όχι δικιά μας- δικιά μας δουλειά είναι να καλύπτουμε τους εγκληματίες και να γκρινιάζουμε.


----------



## Bella (Nov 18, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ γρήγορα, γιατί πρέπει να φύγω για το σχολείο!!
@SBE: Όχι, δεν είπα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος καθηγητής δεν φταίει. Φταίει και παραφταίει. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν τιμωρήσεις αυτόν, θα υπάρξει κι άλλος, κι άλλος κι άλλος. Γιατί το συγκεκριμένο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τους γεννάει. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα τον τιμωρήσεις. Ούτε ότι θα τον καλύψεις. Θα αλλάξει όμως τίποτα, αν απλώς τιμωρείς κάποιον κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι; Όχι. Θα βρει έναν άλλο τρόπο να το κάνει. Γι αυτό είπα ότι αν πραγματικά θέλεις να "εξαφανίσεις" τέτοια στοιχεία, θα ψάξεις να βρεις την αιτία που τα γεννάει και αυτή θα καταπολεμήσεις. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ψάχνω να βρω δικαιολογίες ή να τα ρίξω όλα στο κράτος. Το ξαναείπα. Ευθύνες έχουμε όλοι μας.

Ναι, στην Ελλάδα τίποτα δε λειτουργεί. Κανένας νόμος δεν εφαρμόζεται, όλοι είναι της αρπαχτής και πάει λέγοντας. Έτσι γεννήθηκαν; Όχι, έτσι έμαθαν. Από πού; Από το σχολείο και από το σπίτι τους (γιατί και οι γονείς τους στα ίδια σχολεία φοίτησαν). Τι μαθαίνει το παιδί με το που ξεκινάει το σχολείο; Να περάσει στο πανεπιστήμιο. Πώς θα το κάνει αυτό; Πηγαίνοντας φροντιστήριο. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Αν δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική η εκπαίδευση σιγά μην πατούσε, κιόλας. Ο εκπαιδευτικός φταίει γι αυτό, ρε παιδιά; Ο εκπαιδευτικός καλείται να υπηρετήσει αυτό το στόχο, απλώς. 
Θα σας πω κάτι που μου είπε μια δασκάλα πέρυσι και έμεινα άφωνη. "Όταν διορίστηκα, μας έκαναν ένα σεμινάριο επιμόρφωσης. Ξέρεις τι μας είπαν; Στόχος σας είναι να επιστρέψουν τα παιδιά σώα και αβλαβή στα σπίτια τους. Έτσι όπως θα τα παραλάβετε, έτσι να τα επιστρέψετε. Τίποτα άλλο. Ας μην κάνετε και τίποτα στην τάξη. Δεν πα να κοιτάτε το ταβάνι; Εσάς αυτό που σας ενδιαφέρει είναι να γυρίσουν σώα και αβλαβή, επειδή ό,τι κι αν συμβεί δεν έχετε νομική κάλυψη". Αυτή ήταν η γραμμή που τους δόθηκε. Προσωπικά, όταν το άκουσα μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα. 
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι φέτος μια ερώτηση του ΑΣΕΠ στα παιδαγωγικά ήταν παρόμοια. (Δε θυμάμαι σε ποια ειδικότητα τώρα). Μέσες άκρες ρωτούσε ποιος είναι ο ρόλος του σχολείου. Το 90% των υποψηφίων απάντησε την πιο εξιδανικευμένη ίσως απάντηση, που λίγο πολύ έλεγε ότι το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος γνώσεων, συναναστροφής και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο (μ' άλλα λόγια αυτό που θα ευχόσουν να ήταν ή πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να είναι). Έλα που η σωστή απάντηση ήταν άλλη (και είχε ξεσηκωθεί θύελλα αντιδράσεων [sic])! Ότι το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος φύλαξης! Τι είναι τα παιδιά; Αποσκευές;

Κάποτε είχα δει μια εκπομπή (του Τσίμα νομίζω) για τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα διαφόρων χωρών. Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου (που τελευταία το κάνει!) είχε μιλήσει ο υπουργός παιδείας και είχε πει λίγο-πολύ το εξής: "Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει το σχολείο να βγάλει σωστούς πολίτες". Αυτό νομίζω τα λέει όλα. Του δικού μας σχολείου ποιος είναι ο στόχος;

Ναι, καλά έκαναν και κατάργησαν την επετηρίδα. Κι εγώ ήμουν υπέρ όταν καταργήθηκε. Μόνο που την κατάργησαν για να φτιάξουν 5 νέες. Πέντε καινούριους πίνακες οι οποίοι μάλιστα είναι διαβλητοί. Με άλλα λόγια, πού αποσκοπούσε η κατάργησή της; Το μόνο καλό της επετηρίδας ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να βρεις κάποιον άλλο από πάνω σου που μόλις είχε αποφοιτήσει. Ενώ τώρα γίνεται, γιατί η τάδε ή ο δείνα που αποφοίτησε μόλις πριν από 9 μήνες, επειδή έχει μπατζανάκη τον κουμπάρο της θείας του αδερφού, βρέθηκε με προϋπηρεσία 10 (!)μηνών σε ένα σχολείο που δεν γνώριζες ότι υπάρχει... Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα. Τέτοια παιδιά βγάζει το εκπαιδευτικό της σύστημα. Αυτή τη συνείδηση τους έχει διαμορφώσει γιατί αυτή είναι η συνείδηση που την εξυπηρετεί. 
Σας αφήνω, θα επανέλθω το απόγευμα. Την καλημέρα μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

Η τελευταία μου παρατήρηση είναι ότι αν το σύστημα "έσπρωχνε" τους εκπαιδευτικούς να κάνουν εκβιαστικά ιδιαίτερα (σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις με 50 ή 100 ευρώ την ώρα), τότε θα το έκαναν όλοι, όχι μόνο μερικοί. Αν το σύστημα σπρώχνει τους ανθρώπους να γίνονται κλέφτες, εκβιαστές και απατεώνες, θα γίνονταν όλοι. Δυστυχώς εγώ αποδίδω λίγη παραπάνω ευθύνη στο άτομο για τις επιλογές του, ειδικά όταν είναι επιλογές που οδηγούν σε εγκλήματα. Δίνω ελαφρυντικά μόνο στους πεινασμένους που κλέβουν για να φάνε, αλλά όχι στους εκπαιδευτικούς με 20 χρόνια υπηρεσίας. Πλούσιος μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά δεν δικαιολογείται να εκβιάζει τους μαθητές του.

Και μια γενική παρατήρηση, σ' ένα θέμα που έθιξα ήδη πιο πάνω: Όταν ένας νέος σήμερα (την τελευταία δεκαετία) αποφασίζει συνειδητά να δηλώσει ως πρώτη προτίμηση στις εξετάσεις μια "καθηγητική" σχολή, γιατί το κάνει; Αν μου λέγατε ότι το έκανε πριν από 20 χρόνια, θα το καταλάβαινα. Υπήρχε ακόμα η φενάκη της επετηρίδας. Από την ώρα που είναι γνωστό αυτό το ελεεινό σύστημα στη Δευτεροβάθμια, όπως το περιγράφουν οι νέοι εκπαιδευτικοί εδώ, γιατί το επέλεξαν; Αυτή τη στιγμή, απ' ό,τι άκουσα στα ΜΜΕ, υπάρχει τέτοια έλλειψη για δασκάλους στην πρωτοβάθμια, που προφανώς θα βλέπουν τα χάλια των φιλολόγων και των μαθηματικών και θα γελάνε, γιατί οι δάσκαλοι διορίζονται αμέσως. 

Γιατί θεωρείται περιττό από την ελληνική οικογένεια να κάνουν όλοι μαζί μια έρευνα επαγγελμάτων που έχουν μεγάλη ζήτηση και μηδέν ανεργία, πριν συμπληρώσουν αυτό το ρημάδι το μηχανογραφικό; Αν η επιλογή του επαγγέλματος γίνεται με μη ρεαλιστικά κριτήρια, γιατί μετά φταίει το σύστημα; Μα το σύστημα δεν βρίσκει κανέναν λόγο να διορθωθεί όταν έχει προσφορά εργασίας από 120.000 πτυχιούχους που όχι απλώς εκλιπαρούν, αλλά δέχονται το ξεροκόμματο των 7 ευρώ που τους πετάει! Πριν από 30 χρόνια, το επάγγελμα του γιατρού ήταν εξασφαλισμένη καριέρα. Σήμερα όποιος νέος αποφασίζει να μπει στην Ιατρική, αντιμετωπίζει όχι μόνο τις τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις μέχρι να ολοκληρώσει το πτυχίο του, αλλά ακόμα και ανεργία -- εφόσον θέλει να διοριστεί στο ΕΣΥ. Μήπως προκύπτει λοιπόν αβίαστα το ερώτημα, "Το σκέφτηκες καλά πριν δηλώσεις Ιατρική στο μηχανογραφικό; Ποιος θα σου φταίει όταν στα 35 σου θα είσαι αδιόριστος γιατρός;" Αλλά αυτοί έχουν το ελαφρυντικό ότι όντως κάποιοι γιατροί κάνουν πάντα επιτυχημένη καριέρα, με ιδιωτικά ιατρεία έξω από το ΕΣΥ. Η πλειονότητα των φιλολόγων τι καριέρα μπορούν να υπολογίζουν να κάνουν έξω από την εκπαίδευση;


----------



## anef (Nov 18, 2009)

Πω πω, πολύ προχώρησε η συζήτηση, μία ώρα διαβάζω :) Θα είναι άραγε αυτό, το νήμα με τα μεγαλύτερα σεντόνια;
@ Panadeli: α. είμαι *η* anef :) β. η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου να ακολουθεί το Σύνταγμα, βεβαίως να το ακολουθεί (αλλά όχι επιλεκτικά, να ακολουθεί ό,τι λέει το Σύνταγμα π.χ. ίση αμοιβή για ίση εργασία για τους ωρομίσθιους) γ. ό,τι είπα παραπάνω δεν το είπα για να υπερασπιστώ την επετηρίδα σαν σύστημα. Λέω το εξής απλό, που το υποστηρίζω για όλες τις αλλαγές συστημάτων, μοντέλων κλπ.: όταν αλλάζεις ένα σύστημα δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόζεις το καινούριο αναδρομικά. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι, καλώς ή κακώς, έκαναν τις επιλογές τους με βάση το παλιό σύστημα. Αν θέλουν ντε και καλά να το εφαρμόσουν αναδρομικά, πρέπει να προβλέψουν κάτι για τους παλιούς. Π.χ. τώρα θέλουν να αλλάξουν το συνταξιοδοτικό των γυναικών. Θα δημιουργήσουν, όμως, υποδομές για τις νέες μητέρες εργαζόμενες; Ποιος θα φροντίζει τους ηλικιωμένους; 

@Αλεξάνδρα: για τα πρακτικά ζητήματα που λες (αποσπάσεις, εγκυμοσύνες κλπ.) είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά το γενικότερο ζήτημα εγώ δεν το θεωρώ πρακτικό αλλά πολιτικό. Όταν λέω ότι δεν είναι έκτακτες οι ανάγκες, εννοώ ότι βάσει στατιστικών στοιχείων σίγουρα το ελληνικό κράτος ξέρει πόσες εγκυμοσύνες, πόσες αποσπάσεις κλπ. θα υπάρξουν πάνω-κάτω σε κάθε νομό κάθε χρόνο. Άρα μπορεί να προβλέψει. Γιατί, λοιπόν, ένας νέος, κανονικά διορισμένος καθηγητής, να μην αναπληρώσει τη μια χρονιά μια έγκυο, την επόμενη μια άλλη έγκυο στην ίδια πόλη/νομό, την άλλη έναν αποσπασμένο κλπ.; Δεν θα επιμείνω στα πρακτικά, γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζω καλά, λέω απλά αυτό που μου φαίνεται λογικό.

Για την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών συμφωνώ απόλυτα, όπως και σε γενικές γραμμές με όσα λέει ο panadeli πιο πάνω για την εκπαίδευσή τους στα παιδαγωγικά. Όμως πρώτα πρέπει να πειστούμε ως πολίτες ότι την αξιολόγηση δεν θα την κάνει το κομματικό κράτος. Αλλιώς, όχι: προσωπικά δεν θα δεχόμουν αξιολόγηση από αυτούς που έσβησαν τη χρονολογία αποφοίτησης μιας φίλης μου και την πήγαν δέκα χρόνια (!) αργότερα για να φύγει από τη λίστα και να μπορούν άνετα να παίρνουν βυσματίες. Σε πόσους ακόμα το έκαναν αυτό;

Τέλος, σχετικά με την παραπάνω συζήτηση για το ποιος έχει την ευθύνη, σύστημα ή άτομο: πρώτ' απ' όλα το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Δεύτερον, στην εξίσωση πρέπει να μπει κτγμ και ένα άλλο στοιχείο: ποιος έχει εξουσία, δύναμη, ποιος είναι από πάνω. Δεν είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι "εταίροι" όπως πολύ ωραία λένε μερικοί.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Στα βιαστικά: στην Ελλάδα τίποτα δε λειτουργεί και τους κακούς τους γεννάει το σύστημα γιατί εμείς οι ίδιοι έχουμε το σύστημα και τους νόμους γραμμένους στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. Δε γίνεται να κατηγορούμε αιωνίως το κράτος από τον καναπέ μας. Από τη στιγμή που *με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο* δικαιολογούμε τα κακώς κείμενα, είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, με κάλυψε απόλυτα η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella said:


> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι φέτος μια ερώτηση του ΑΣΕΠ στα παιδαγωγικά ήταν παρόμοια. (Δε θυμάμαι σε ποια ειδικότητα τώρα). Μέσες άκρες ρωτούσε ποιος είναι ο ρόλος του σχολείου. Το 90% των υποψηφίων απάντησε την πιο εξιδανικευμένη ίσως απάντηση, που λίγο πολύ έλεγε ότι το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος γνώσεων, συναναστροφής και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο (μ' άλλα λόγια αυτό που θα ευχόσουν να ήταν ή πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να είναι). Έλα που η σωστή απάντηση ήταν άλλη (και είχε ξεσηκωθεί θύελλα αντιδράσεων [sic])! Ότι το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος φύλαξης!



Σόρι, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. 
Ράδιο αρβύλα μου μυρίζει. 
Ακόμα όμως κι αν στέκει, η πιθανότερη εξήγηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι έγινε λάθος κατά την καταχώριση των σωστών απαντήσεων στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα. Αποκλείεται οι πανεπιστημιακοί που ορίζουν τις ερωτήσεις να έβαλαν για σωστή απάντηση ότι το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος φύλαξης. Δεν παίζει με τίποτα.

Εκτός αν κάποιοι από αυτούς έχουν μια διεστραμμένη αίσθηση του χιούμορ, που δεν τους το έχω.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

anef said:


> @Αλεξάνδρα: για τα πρακτικά ζητήματα που λες (αποσπάσεις, εγκυμοσύνες κλπ.) είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά το γενικότερο ζήτημα εγώ δεν το θεωρώ πρακτικό αλλά πολιτικό. Όταν λέω ότι δεν είναι έκτακτες οι ανάγκες, εννοώ ότι βάσει στατιστικών στοιχείων σίγουρα το ελληνικό κράτος ξέρει πόσες εγκυμοσύνες, πόσες αποσπάσεις κλπ. θα υπάρξουν πάνω-κάτω σε κάθε νομό κάθε χρόνο. Άρα μπορεί να προβλέψει. Γιατί, λοιπόν, ένας νέος, κανονικά διορισμένος καθηγητής, να μην αναπληρώσει τη μια χρονιά μια έγκυο, την επόμενη μια άλλη έγκυο στην ίδια πόλη/νομό, την άλλη έναν αποσπασμένο κλπ.; Δεν θα επιμείνω στα πρακτικά, γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζω καλά, λέω απλά αυτό που μου φαίνεται λογικό.


Να σου πω ένα σενάριο που έχει σχέση με εγκυμοσύνες και ασθένειες:
Ας πούμε ότι προσλαμβάνουν κάποιον ως μόνιμο εκπαιδευτικό με οργανική θέση "στον αέρα", δηλαδή για να αναπληρώνει ασθένειες, εγκυμοσύνες και αποσπάσεις: Πρώτα τον στέλνουν 4 μήνες στο Κορωπί για να αναπληρώσει μια εγκυμονούσα, μετά 1 μήνα στο Λαύριο επειδή εκεί έφυγε ένας εκπαιδευτικός με προσωρινή άδεια, μετά 2 βδομάδες στον Αυλώνα, γιατί κάποιος καθηγητής μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο για να κάνει εγχείρηση. Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις έναν ΜΟΝΙΜΟ εκπαιδευτικό γι' αυτές τις αναπληρώσεις; Καταρρίπτεις την ισότητα των υπαλλήλων που έχουν την ίδια κατάσταση, δηλαδή των μονίμων. Μόνο ωρομίσθιος μπορεί να καλύψει τέτοιες υποθέσεις. Φυσικά, είναι απαράδεκτο να δουλεύει ωρομίσθιος ολόκληρο το χρόνο με πλήρες ωράριο και να μην μετατρέπεται τουλάχιστον σε αναπληρωτή.


----------



## anef (Nov 18, 2009)

Νομίζω όλα αυτά τα πρακτικά θα μπορούσαν να ρυθμιστούν κάπως -με εξαίρεση ίσως ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις πραγματικά έκτακτες. Η φίλη μου πάντως που δουλεύει ωρομίσθια δεν καλύπτει τέτοιες ανάγκες. Κανονικές ώρες έχει, ενισχυτικής διδασκαλίας αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για όλη τη χρονιά. Δεν ξέρω δηλ. τι ποσοστό από αυτούς καλύπτει κενά τύπου 2 εβδομάδων και τι ποσοστό καλύπτει 'κενά' έτους και βάλε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Να πω απλώς ότι σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους για τα «σεντόνια» σας, επειδή μου δείχνετε έναν κόσμο που (για διάφορους λόγους) μου είναι εντελώς άγνωστος, με όλα του τα προβλήματα.



Alexandra said:


> Να πω ένα σενάριο... Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις έναν ΜΟΝΙΜΟ εκπαιδευτικό γι' αυτές τις αναπληρώσεις; Καταρρίπτεις την ισότητα των υπαλλήλων που έχουν την ίδια κατάσταση....



Φυσικά όχι. Πρέπει να έχεις *μόνιμους αναπληρωτές*, με *καλύτερο μισθό και ωφελήματα* από τους «ακίνητους» μόνιμους. Πρέπει να είναι επίζηλη η θέση, γιατί πραγματικά μόνο λίγοι μπορούν να αποδώσουν σε τέτοιες συνθήκες.

(Και εννοείται βέβαια ότι για να λειτουργήσει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα πρέπει λίγο-πολύ τα σχολεία να κάνουν συντονισμένα πράγματα, περίπου τις ίδιες ημέρες κλπ. Άλλο πρόβλημα, φαντάζομαι, αυτό).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella said:


> Ναι, καλά έκαναν και κατάργησαν την επετηρίδα. Κι εγώ ήμουν υπέρ όταν καταργήθηκε. Μόνο που την κατάργησαν για να φτιάξουν 5 νέες. Πέντε καινούριους πίνακες οι οποίοι μάλιστα είναι διαβλητοί.



Μπέλλα, από τα παραπάνω καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι υπέρ της κατάργησης των 5 νέων, διαβλητών επετηρίδων. Οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να συμφωνείς με την πρόθεση της υπουργού να τους καταργήσει.


@anef: Σόρι για την αλλαγή φύλου! 
Κατά τα άλλα, έχεις και πάλι απόλυτο δίκιο για το αντίτιμο της ωρομισθίας, μόνο που, όπως ήδη επισήμανα, ανήκει σε μια εντελώς διαφορετική συζήτηση. Δεν βλέπω τι σχέση έχει με τη νομοθεσία γύρω από τις προσλήψεις μόνιμου προσωπικού. 
Σε όσα λες για την πρόβλεψη μιας μεταβατικής περιόδου όταν αλλάζει ένα νομικό πλαίσιο, και πάλι έχεις δίκιο. Πάντοτε όμως προβλέπονται μεταβατικές περίοδοι όταν γίνονται τέτοιες αλλαγές. Όταν καταργήθηκε η επετηρίδα, προβλέφθηκε μεταβατική περίοδος τριών ετών. Τώρα η Διαμαντοπούλου μιλάει για μεταβατική περίοδο δύο ετών. Σε κάθε αλλαγή ενός υφιστάμενου πλαισιού κάποιοι θα ευνοηθούν και κάποιοι θα αδικηθούν. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά. Αν θέλουμε να μην θίγεται κανείς, τότε δεν πρέπει να αλλάζουμε ποτέ τίποτα.

Το θλιβερό είναι ότι σε δύο χρόνια η Διαμαντοπούλου πιθανότατα δεν θα είναι πια υπουργός παιδείας, και ο διάδοχός της πολύ πιθανόν να επεκτείνει τη μεταβατική περίοδο σε 6, 8, 12 χρόνια, φτιάχνοντας νέους πίνακες, ακόμα πιο διεστραμμένους.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά όχι. Πρέπει να έχεις *μόνιμους αναπληρωτές*, με *καλύτερο μισθό και ωφελήματα* από τους «ακίνητους» μόνιμους. Πρέπει να είναι επίζηλη η θέση, γιατί πραγματικά μόνο λίγοι μπορούν να αποδώσουν σε τέτοιες συνθήκες.



Αρκεί, βέβαια, να μην ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα και διαπιστώσουμε (εμείς οι απόξω) ότι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι καθηγητές έχουν αποκτήσει --στα χαρτιά-- την ιδιότητα του "μόνιμου αναπληρωτή", η οποία έχει καταστεί και κεκτημένο, το οποίο υποστηρίζεται λυσσαλέα από τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αρκεί, βέβαια, να μην ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα και διαπιστώσουμε (εμείς οι απόξω) ότι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι καθηγητές έχουν αποκτήσει --στα χαρτιά-- την ιδιότητα του "μόνιμου αναπληρωτή", η οποία έχει καταστεί και κεκτημένο, το οποίο υποστηρίζεται λυσσαλέα από τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα και πάει λέγοντας.



Εννοείται... (Δεν το 'γραψα, ε; Δίκιο έχεις.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αρκεί, βέβαια, να μην ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα και διαπιστώσουμε (εμείς οι απόξω) ότι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι καθηγητές έχουν αποκτήσει --στα χαρτιά-- την ιδιότητα του "μόνιμου αναπληρωτή", η οποία έχει καταστεί και κεκτημένο, το οποίο υποστηρίζεται λυσσαλέα από τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα και πάει λέγοντας.



Κι έτσι ενισχύεται η τρίτη λύση, να καταργηθούν οι προσλήψεις εκτάκτων και ωρομίσθιων από το δημόσιο (και μαζί και τη μοριοδότησή τους κλπ) και να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες της η κάθε εκπαιδευτική περιφέρεια με γραφεία ευρέσεως εκτάκτων και ωρομισθίων. 

Έτσι θα αυξηθούν και οι δαπάνες για την παιδεία, θα πηγαίνουν όλα τα λεφτά στα γραφεία αυτά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κι έτσι ενισχύεται η τρίτη λύση, να καταργηθούν οι προσλήψεις εκτάκτων και ωρομίσθιων από το δημόσιο (και μαζί και τη μοριοδότησή τους κλπ) και να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες της η κάθε εκπαιδευτική περιφέρεια με γραφεία ευρέσεως εκτάκτων και ωρομισθίων.
> 
> Έτσι θα αυξηθούν και οι δαπάνες για την παιδεία, θα πηγαίνουν όλα τα λεφτά στα γραφεία αυτά.



Kι όμως, μπορεί να υπάρξει και η άλλη λύση: να ισχύσει επιτέλους και στο δημόσιο ό,τι και οπουδήποτε αλλού. Ότι, δηλαδή, δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι όλοι πρέπει να αμείβονται το ίδιο, με μοναδικό κριτήριο την αρχαιότητα. Ναι, να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές θέσεις/διαβαθμίσεις ανάλογα με προσόντα-αξιολόγηση (ΤΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΩΡΑ, ΟΜΑΪΓΚΟΝΤ!) και λοιπά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Σαν τον δόκτορα, έτσι κι εγώ, παρακολουθώ να ξεδιπλώνονται εδώ λεπτομέρειες για έναν μαγικό άγνωστο κόσμο. Δύο σχόλια, για να μην πλατειάζουμε:

1. Οπωσδήποτε τεκμηρίωση για εκείνο, ότι «το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος φύλαξης». Δεν θα έχει σημασία να αναδείξουμε πόσο ανόητο είναι αν δεν είναι επίσημη διατύπωση.

2. Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω επιχειρήματα του είδους «η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου να ακολουθεί το Σύνταγμα, αλλά όχι επιλεκτικά» ή «ωραία που έπεσε το τείχος του Βερολίνου, αλλά τι γίνεται με το τείχος στην Κύπρο ή τη Δυτική Όχθη». Να γιορτάσουμε, να εγκωμιάσουμε το καλό που γίνεται κάπου. Να μην το ακυρώσουμε επειδή δεν φτιάχτηκαν όλα τα στραβά μαζί. Να αξιοποιήσουμε το σωστό βήμα για να ζητήσουμε μετά να γίνουν σωστά βήματα και παραπέρα. Όταν το σωστό βήμα συναντήσει θετικές αντιδράσεις, όχι γκρίνιες, τότε μπορούμε ίσως να πάμε πιο εύκολα στις άλλες διεκδικήσεις. Θέλει τέχνη η θετική αντιπολίτευση, όχι αδιάκοπη γκρίνια.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Kι όμως, μπορεί να υπάρξει και η άλλη λύση: να ισχύσει επιτέλους και στο δημόσιο ό,τι και οπουδήποτε αλλού. Ότι, δηλαδή, δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι όλοι πρέπει να αμείβονται το ίδιο, με μοναδικό κριτήριο την αρχαιότητα. Ναι, να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές θέσεις/διαβαθμίσεις ανάλογα με προσόντα-αξιολόγηση (ΤΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΩΡΑ, ΟΜΑΪΓΚΟΝΤ!) και λοιπά.


Τιλεςκαλέ! Αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ! Επανάσταση τώρα.


----------



## anef (Nov 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> 2. Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω επιχειρήματα του είδους «η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου να ακολουθεί το Σύνταγμα, αλλά όχι επιλεκτικά» ή «ωραία που έπεσε το τείχος του Βερολίνου, αλλά τι γίνεται με το τείχος στην Κύπρο ή τη Δυτική Όχθη». Να γιορτάσουμε, να εγκωμιάσουμε το καλό που γίνεται κάπου. Να μην το ακυρώσουμε επειδή δεν φτιάχτηκαν όλα τα στραβά μαζί. Να αξιοποιήσουμε το σωστό βήμα για να ζητήσουμε μετά να γίνουν σωστά βήματα και παραπέρα. Όταν το σωστό βήμα συναντήσει θετικές αντιδράσεις, όχι γκρίνιες, τότε μπορούμε ίσως να πάμε πιο εύκολα στις άλλες διεκδικήσεις. Θέλει τέχνη η θετική αντιπολίτευση, όχι αδιάκοπη γκρίνια.



Εγώ αντιθέτως δεν τα αποφεύγω, nickel, γιατί δεν τα θεωρώ γκρίνια. Αν αυτός που έχτισε το τείχος της Δυτικής Όχθης πανηγυρίζει για το πέσιμο του τείχους του Βερολίνου, αυτό κάτι λέει πολιτικά γι' αυτόν τον ίδιο και για τα κίνητρα για τα οποία πανηγυρίζει, δεν νομίζεις; Κάποια συμπεράσματα μπορούν να εξαχθούν.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να ακολουθήσει το Σύνταγμα, και θέλει να περάσει μια πολιτική του επικαλούμενος αυτό το επιχείρημα, θα πρέπει να με πείσει ότι το εννοεί σοβαρά. Αν παραβιάζει το Σύνταγμα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, πάλι αυτό κάτι μου λέει, κάποια συμπεράσματα βγαίνουν. (Και πάντως δεν έχω προηγούμενα με την Διαμαντοπούλου για να της γκρινιάζω! Ούτε κάνω θετική ή άλλη αντιπολίτευση. Συζητάμε μόνο εδώ -νομίζω :))

Αντίθετα, εγώ θα απέφευγα ισοπεδωτικές δηλώσεις τύπου "αυτοί δεν δουλεύουν" κλπ. Εγώ δεν είχα στο σχολείο ποτέ κανέναν καθηγητή που δεν δούλευε. Κάποιοι δεν έκαναν όσο καλά έπρεπε τη δουλειά τους, αλλά αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συμβαίνει παντού. Έχουμε μιλήσει δεκάδες φορές εδώ μέσα για μεταφραστές (που δεν είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και άρα δουλεύουν υποθέτω) οι οποίοι δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Η επίθεση δε στους δήθεν προνομιούχους εργαζόμενους κάθε φορά που μια κυβέρνηση θέλει να καταργήσει κάποια 'κεκτημένα' τους από άλλους εργαζόμενους, μου κάνει πάντα πολλή εντύπωση. Κτγμ θά 'πρεπε όλοι να διεκδικούμε ελεύθερο χρόνο, διακοπές, καλύτερους μισθούς, ασφάλιση κλπ., όχι να χτυπάμε αυτούς που τα έχουν (ακόμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> 1. Οπωσδήποτε τεκμηρίωση για εκείνο, ότι «το σχολείο είναι ένας χώρος φύλαξης». Δεν θα έχει σημασία να αναδείξουμε πόσο ανόητο είναι αν δεν είναι επίσημη διατύπωση.



Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο θέμα, αλλά στην Προκήρυξη 3Π/2008 - ΦΕΚ 516/8.10.2008, τεύχος προκηρύξεων ΑΣΕΠ βρήκα ανάμεσα στις ερωτήσεις την εξής:

4. Μία από τις κυριότερες κοινωνικές λειτουργίες του σχολείου είναι:
α) η ομαλή μετάβαση των μαθητών από μία σχολική βαθμίδα σε άλλη.
β) η φύλαξη και η προστασία των μαθητών.
γ) η ομαλή μετάβαση των μαθητών από μία σχολική τάξη σε άλλη.
δ) η μετάδοση και η απόκτηση γνώσεων και δεξιοτήτων.
​
στην οποία (αν δεν μπερδεύτηκα με τις διαφορετικές προκηρύξεις κλπ) δίνεται από εδώ ως σωστή απάντηση η 4β (προσοχή στις ειδικότητες, έχουν διαφορετικά φύλλα απαντήσεων).

*Edit:* Και να προσθέσω ως άσχετος τη γνώμη μου, μού φαίνεται και σωστή απάντηση στη συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση, αφού προϋποθέτει ότι η απάντηση δ) δεν είναι σωστή επειδή η μετάδοση και απόκτηση γνώσεων και δεξιοτήτων δεν αποτελεί γενικά «κοινωνική λειτουργία του σχολείου» αλλά το βασικό σκοπό του. Επίσης να συμφωνήσω εκ των προτέρων με όποιον θεωρεί ότι είναι ντροπή να μπαίνουν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις-ψιλοπαγίδες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2009)

Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόθεση να χτυπήσει κανείς αυτούς που έχουν ακόμα προνόμια. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από το γιατί κανείς θεωρεί τον εαυτό του δυνάμει δημόσιο υπάλληλο από τη στιγμή που ασχολείται με το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα, πράγμα που δε συμβαίνει με τους υπόλοιπους υπαλλήλους και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

Επίσης, η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσωπικά έχω μια τάση για ισοπεδωτικές δηλώσεις αλλά ναι, υπάρχουν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι γενικότερα και καθηγητές ειδικότερα που δεν δουλεύουν. Δεν δουλεύουν, πώς το λένε; Μην πιάσω τα προσωπικά παραδείγματα και θυμηθώ την καθηγήτρια των γαλλικών που έκλεινε τις κουρτίνες και μας άφηνε να παίζουμε επιτραπέζια την ώρα του μαθήματος, π.χ. Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν και δυστυχώς δεν είναι λίγες.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόεκιται για το ίδιο θέμα, αλλά στην Προκήρυξη 3Π/2008 - ΦΕΚ 516/8.10.2008, τεύχος προκηρύξεων ΑΣΕΠ βρήκα ανάμεσα στις ερωτήσεις την εξής:


Την *προκύρηξη την είδες, όμως;

Αν βάλεις στην αναζήτηση του ιστότοπου τη λέξη "προκύρηξη", θα δεις ότι μόνο έτσι τη γράφουν.
http://edu.klimaka.gr/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Την *προκύρηξη την είδες, όμως;
> 
> Αν βάλεις στην αναζήτηση του ιστότοπου τη λέξη "προκύρηξη", θα δεις ότι μόνο έτσι τη γράφουν.



Φυσικά, αλλά ας μη βάζουμε και τέτοια θέματα στη συζήτηση τώρα, ποιος ξέρει σε ποιον έχουν αναθέσει τον ιστότοπο.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2009)

anef said:


> Εγώ αντιθέτως δεν τα αποφεύγω, nickel, γιατί δεν τα θεωρώ γκρίνια. Αν αυτός που έχτισε το τείχος της Δυτικής Όχθης πανηγυρίζει για το πέσιμο του τείχους του Βερολίνου, αυτό κάτι λέει πολιτικά γι' αυτόν τον ίδιο και για τα κίνητρα για τα οποία πανηγυρίζει, δεν νομίζεις; Κάποια συμπεράσματα μπορούν να εξαχθούν.


Ακριβώς! Μιας και είμαι εγώ που έκανα -περίπου- αυτό το συσχετισμό, +1 για το παραπάνω!
Δικαίως γιορτάζουν όσοι έριξαν το τείχος με αγώνες και αίμα, αλλά οι ηγέτες που είδαμε στην φετινή υπερπαραγωγή να δακρύζουν από υποκριτική συγκίνηση δεν ανήκουν σε αυτούς...


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 18, 2009)

Χμμμμ...
Ας γίνω σαφής:

Οι καθηγητές φυσικά να κάθονται τρεις μήνες, και να παίρνουν και sabbatical, και ό,τι άλλο ωραίο, και να παίρνουν και τα διπλάσια απ' ό,τι παίρνουν σήμερα, άμα λάχει. 

Μαζί τους στον αγώνα.

Αλλά να κρίνονται, και -τουλάχιστον- οι πολλάκις κρινόμενοι ως ανίκανοι να πηγαίνουν σπιτάκι τους, ή σε κάποια διοικητική υπηρεσία, μακριά από τα παιδιά, και φυσικά να δουλεύουν 11 μήνες.

(Όπου καθηγητές συμπληρώστε πλήθος άλλα πόστα του δημοσίου, και όπου "κάθονται τρεις μήνες" κλπ συμπληρώστε πλήθος άλλες παροχές, επιδόματα κ.ο.κ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Τα επόμενα μάλλον ανήκουν σε άλλο νήμα, περί «κοινωνικών αυτοματισμών», για να μην παραστρατήσει η συζήτηση για τα εκπαιδευτικά εδώ. Αν κρίνετε οι μοντ, ανοίξτε το/αλλάξτε το.


anef said:


> Η επίθεση δε στους δήθεν προνομιούχους εργαζόμενους κάθε φορά που μια κυβέρνηση θέλει να καταργήσει κάποια 'κεκτημένα' τους από άλλους εργαζόμενους, μου κάνει πάντα πολλή εντύπωση. Κτγμ θά 'πρεπε όλοι να διεκδικούμε ελεύθερο χρόνο, διακοπές, καλύτερους μισθούς, ασφάλιση κλπ., όχι να χτυπάμε αυτούς που τα έχουν (ακόμα).


Και πώς προτείνεις να το κάνει αυτό π.χ. κάποιος σαν κι εμένα, που δεν μπορεί να κρύψει τίποτα από το μπλοκάκι του, που είναι δαχτυλοδεικτούμενος μισητός «ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας», που πληρώνει, θέλει δε θέλει, ΤΕΒΕ το μήνα κοντά 400 ευρώ (έναν σταζιέρη, με άλλα λόγια), κι αν τον τσακίσει μια ίωση όπως αυτές τις μέρες καληώρα δεν μπορεί να πάρει πληρωμένη άδεια από τη σημαία (ο γιατρός στη δίνει, αλλά τι να την κάνεις; -20ήμερη αναρρωτική μου έγραψαν μετά από εγχείρηση, δύο μέρες μετά δούλευα) αλλά ψάχνει για δανεικά ή βάζει χέρι σε αυτά που αποταμιεύει, επειδή ξέρει ότι δεν θα πάρει σύνταξη ποτέ;

Δυστυχώς, *υπάρχουν* προνομιούχοι εργαζόμενοι --ακόμη και με την έννοια ότι έχουν εξασφαλίσει προνόμια με βάση τη ζημιά που μπορούν να κάνουν στην κοινωνία και όχι με το καλό που μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν. Και φυσικά, γίνονται εύκολος στόχος (όπως άλλωστε και οι «μοχθηροί» ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, γιατροί και μαστόρια και μπλοκάκηδες, όλοι μαζί ένα κουβάρι).


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που κάθομαι και συζητάω λεπτομέρειες που δεν έχουν και άμεση σχέση με το θέμα, και απλώς προσωπικές μου ιδιοτροπίες αφορούν, αλλά, αφού έκανε η anef τον κόπο και το σχολίασε (και τώρα και η Elsa): συχώρα με / συγχωρήστε με, δεν προσπαθώ να επιβάλω αρχές στη συζήτηση, απλώς έχω προσωπική αλλεργία σε διατυπώσεις αυτού του είδους (άσε που μου θυμίζουν το «κι εσείς καταπιέζετε τους μαύρους») επειδή δείχνουν αντιπολιτευτική διάθεση: ότι δηλαδή δεν κρίνουμε π.χ. ένα μέτρο για τα δικά του πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα, αλλά σε σχέση με το ποιος το προτείνει και τι μπορεί να έχει στον νου του και αν είναι ο πολιτικός μας αντίπαλος και χίλια δυο άλλα άσχετα ή λιγότερο σχετικά (την αλλεργία την κουβαλώ από την παρατήρηση τού τι συμβαίνει παραέξω, όχι εδώ μέσα). Δηλαδή, άλλο θέμα είναι η πτώση του Τείχους του Βερολίνου per se και άλλο αν πανηγυρίζει και εκείνος που έχτισε τείχος στη Δυτική Όχθη (άσε που με παρασύρει σε διαφορετική συζήτηση: είναι ίδια τα δύο τείχη;). Άλλο θέμα είναι τι προτείνει η Διαμαντοπούλου (να το κρίνουμε στην ουσία του), άλλο αν η ίδια επικαλέστηκε την τήρηση του Συντάγματος (ουδόλως με συγκινεί ως επιχείρημα), άλλο τι έχει να πει για την τήρηση άλλων διατάξεων του Συντάγματος και άλλο τι καπνό φουμάρει η υπουργός. Και τα ποιήματα του Πάουντ μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε σαν ποιήματα χωρίς να αναφερθούμε στις πολιτικές του ανδρός. Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, αυτά είναι προσωπικές μου ιδιοτροπίες και δεν θα σας πω εγώ ποια επιχειρήματα θα χρησιμοποιείτε.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς, *υπάρχουν* προνομιούχοι εργαζόμενοι.


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω κι εγώ και δυστυχώς χαρακτηρίζομαι "αντισυναδελφική" και "αντιδεοντολογική". Όσα χρόνια υπηρετούσα στην εκπαίδευση, είχα πάντα την αίσθηση ότι είμαστε προνομιούχοι σε σχέση με τους άλλους εργαζόμενους, και ειδικά με τους ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους. Έβλεπα άλλους εργαζόμενους γύρω μου, δεν ζούσα σε απομόνωση. Αν τολμούσα όμως να το εκφράσω, γινόταν χαμός, επειδή ήταν κεκτημένο δικαίωμα να δουλεύουμε 9 μήνες τον χρόνο, 4-5 ωρίτσες ημερησίως, παίρνοντας ολόκληρο τον μισθό δημοσίου υπαλλήλου. 

Αν ήταν τόσο εξοντωτική η δουλειά του εκπαιδευτικού, πώς τόσες χιλιάδες εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν την άνεση χρόνου να κάνουν δεύτερο επάγγελμα, δηλαδή τα ιδιαίτερα; Γιατί εδώ δεν πρόκειται για δεύτερο επάγγελμα που γίνεται τη νύχτα, π.χ. ταξιτζής ή σερβιτόρος. Τα ιδιαίτερα γίνονται μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ, το πολύ. Γιατί είχα τον χρόνο να κάνω δεύτερο επάγγελμα, τον υποτιτλισμό, τα 8 τελευταία χρόνια της καριέρας μου στο Δημόσιο; Επειδή πήγαινα στο σχολείο στις 8.30 και το αργότερο στη μία ήμουν πίσω στο σπίτι μου. Καλό θα είναι να λέμε τα σύκα-σύκα και τη σκάφη-σκάφη. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των μονίμων εκπαιδευτικών σε τέτοιες συνθήκες εργάζεται. Και αν τους ρωτήσεις: Θα αντάλλασσες τους 9 μήνες εργασίας -με καθημερινό τετραωράκι- με οχτάωρο, 11 μήνες τον χρόνο σε μια άλλη υπηρεσία του Δημοσίου, όπου δεν θα είχες τη φασαρία και το άγχος των παιδιών και τα γραπτά που διορθώνεις και το καθημερινό διάβασμα, τι θα απαντούσαν; "Κορόιδο είμαι;"

Συγγνώμη, αλλά όσα επιχειρήματα κι αν μου πουν οι συνάδελφοι μόνιμοι εκπαιδευτικοί για το εξοντωτικό τους επάγγελμα, θα απαντήσω, "Όχι σ' εμένα, πείτε τα αυτά σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ζήσει 23 χρόνια στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση".

Προσθήκη: Μία χρονιά από τα 23 χρόνια της καριέρας μου, υπηρέτησα σε γραφείο εκπαίδευσης, δηλαδή οχτάωρο και 11 μήνες. Έφυγα τρέχοντας την επόμενη χρονιά για να γυρίσω στο σχολείο, ενώ ο προϊστάμενος ήθελε να με κρατήσει στο γραφείο. Μόλις έβλεπα μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα του χειμώνα, έλεγα, "Τώρα στο σχολείο πάνε περίπατο, κι εγώ είμαι εδώ παγιδευμένη στο οχτάωρο του γραφείου". Και την 1η Ιουλίου που έκλεισαν τα σχολεία για τους εκπαιδευτικούς κι εγώ ήμουν στο γραφείο, κόντεψα να πάθω κατάθλιψη.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 18, 2009)

Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί είναι προνομιούχοι εργαζόμενοι. Είναι προνομιούχοι επειδή έχουν τρεις μήνες διακοπές τον χρόνο και επειδή δουλεύουν 3-4 ώρες την ημέρα. 
Σ' αυτό βέβαια υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό αντιστάθμισμα: κάνουν μια εξαιρετικά δύσκολη δουλειά. Μια δουλειά που προϋποθέτει να προετοιμάζονται καθημερινά στο σπίτι, να είναι διαρκώς σε εγρήγορση στην τάξη, να αντιμετωπίζουν απρόβλεπτες καταστάσεις, να χειρίζονται ένα ετερόκλητο και εύθραυστο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Για να είσαι καλός εκπαιδευτικός πρέπει να είσαι ταυτόχρονα καλός επιστήμονας, καλός ψυχολόγος, καλός συζητητής, καλός διασκεδαστής και καλός διαχειριστής κρίσεων. 

Όλα αυτά βέβαια αν θέλεις. Γιατί αν δεν θέλεις δεν θα στο επιβάλει κανείς. Μπορείς κάλλιστα να είσαι κακός επιστήμονας, κακός ψυχολόγος, κακός διασκεδαστής και κακός διαχειριστής κρίσεων, και να δουλέψεις 30 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση χωρίς κανείς ποτέ να σου πει τίποτα. Πολύ πιθανόν βέβαια τα παιδιά να σου κάνουν τη ζωή μαρτύριο, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι; Τρεις ώρες τη μέρα είναι, θα περάσουν. Στο κάτω κάτω, κάθε δεύτερη μέρα όλα και κάτι συμβαίνει: Απεργίες, καταλήψεις, περίπατοι, σχολικές εορτές, πρόβες παρέλασης, παιδαγωγικές συνεδριάσεις, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Έξι χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση δεν πρέπει να πέρασαν περισσότερες από δυο-τρεις βδομάδες στις οποίες να δούλεψα όλες τις ώρες που προέβλεπε το ωράριό μου.

Για μένα, το καρκίνωμα της παιδείας σήμερα είναι η έλλειψη αξιολόγησης των εκπαιδευτικών. Δικαίως δουλεύουν 3-4 ώρες την ημέρα και δικαίως έχουν τρεις μήνες διακοπές τον χρόνο. Πολύ αδίκως όμως δεν ελέγχεται και δεν αξιολογείται το έργο τους. Μέχρι και ο περιπτεράς της γειτονιάς αξιολογείται. Αν σε κλέβει ή δεν σου αρέσει η συμπεριφορά του, πας να αγοράσεις εφημερίδα από άλλο περίπτερο. Και δεν αλλάξει στάση, πολύ πιθανόν να αναγκαστεί να κλείσει το περίπτερο. Τον ακατάλληλο καθηγητή όμως θα τον φάνε στη μάπα, κάθε χρόνο, θέλουν δεν θέλουν, δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες μαθητές. Και η ζημιά που μπορεί να κάνει ένας συμπλεγματικός καθηγητής σε έναν έφηβο με εύθραυστο ψυχισμό είναι ανυπολόγιστη. Αυτό βέβαια δεν φαίνεται να ενοχλεί καθόλου τη δημοκρατική ΟΛΜΕ, που φοβάται λέει ότι η αξιολόγηση θα ανοίξει την κερκόπορτα στην κομματοκρατία (λες και η κομματοκρατία δεν υπάρχει ήδη στα σχολεία) ή ότι θα επαναφέρει επιθεωρητές χουντικού τύπου (λες και υπάρχει πραγματικά τέτοια περίπτωση). Και αντί να καθίσει στο τραπέζι και να συζητήσει σοβαρά και υπεύθυνα για το είδος και το ύφος της αξιολόγησης, διαφωνεί επί της αρχής και κατεβαίνει σε απεργίες.

Από όσους έχουν (δικαίως) επιφυλάξεις απέναντι στις προθέσεις που κρύβονται πίσω από την αξιολόγηση (που η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση προσπάθησε να προωθήσει στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δηλώνει ότι θα προωθήσει στη δευτεροβάθμια), θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω την άποψή τους για τη στάση της ΟΛΜΕ, και κατ' επέκταση των εκπαιδευτικών που αυτή εκπροσωπεί, απέναντι στην αξιολόγηση.


----------



## Bella (Nov 18, 2009)

Μόλις επέστρεψα και εντυπωσιάστηκα από την έκταση που έχει πάρει η συζήτηση. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όσα συγκράτησα καθώς διάβαζα τα posts.
Προειδοποίηση: ό,τι είπα περί σεντονιού, το παίρνω πίσω! 

Ναι, αυτή ήταν η ερώτηση, (δεν ήταν ράδιο αρβύλα) από τον διαγωνισμό του 2008 (δε θυμάμαι ποιες ειδικότητες αφορούσε--όχι τη δική μου πάντως). Φυσικά και το σωστό είναι το 4β! Αν πράγματι αποκωδικοποιήσεις την ερώτηση και ακολουθήσεις τη στρατηγική των multiple choice, εύκολα απαντάς. Κάπως έτσι έτυχε να γράψω κι εγώ 82/100 πέρυσι, στη διδακτική και στα παιδαγωγικά, χωρίς να ανοίξω βιβλίο! (Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να θίξω συναδέλφους που διαβάζουν μήνες και χρόνια, και που πολύ καλά κάνουν--στο κάτω-κάτω αυτοί περνούν κιόλας, ενώ εγώ όχι. Για μία μονάδα όμως μπορεί να είχα περάσει κι εγώ. Τι θα σήμαινε αυτό; Ότι θα ήμουν καλύτερη εκπαιδευτικός/παιδαγωγός από ό,τι είμαι τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια που δουλεύω ως ωρομίσθια; Δε νομίζω...) Ελπίζω να έχετε καταλάβει τι εννοώ για τη φύση του συγκεκριμένου διαγωνισμού. Οι μόνοι που έχουν βγει κερδισμένοι είναι οι ιδιοκτήτες φροντιστηρίων. Άνθισε και άλλη μία κατηγορία: ΑΣΕΠ εκπαιδευτικών--καταστάσεις για γέλια και για κλάματα.

@nickel: αν με το "επίσημη δήλωση" αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό που μου είπε η δασκάλα, το μόνο επιχείρημα που έχω είναι ότι δεν είχε λόγο να μου πει ψέματα (το ξέρω ότι ίσως να μην αρκεί) Μου το ανέφερε σε μια γενικότερη συζήτηση που είχαμε περί πρωτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

@panadeli: Μα δεν θα τους καταργήσει (τους πίνακες)! Απόρροια του ΑΣΕΠ είναι οι πίνακες! Σας το ξαναείπα. Ο διαγωνισμός του ΑΣΕΠ (μιλάω πάντα για των εκπαιδευτικών) είναι ένας τρόπος για να διορίσει όσους "αντέχει" οικονομικά. Όχι για να καλύψει κενά με καταρτισμένο προσωπικό. Τους ωρομίσθιους και τους αναπληρωτές θα τους κρατήσει. Το είπε και η ίδια η Mrs Diamantopoulos. Διότι έχει ανάγκη από φτηνό εργατικό δυναμικό. Αυτό που έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα κάνει (από τις λίγες ασαφείς, στην κυριολεξία, δηλώσεις της) είναι ότι θα καταργήσει το διορισμό μέσω 24μήνου και 30μήνου--βλ. πρώτο μου σεντόνι. Άρα ίσως μειώσει κι άλλο τις προσλήψεις. Ή απλώς θα της έρθει μία ή άλλη (εφόσον επιστρέψει και τους 10.000 αποσπασμένους στις θέσεις τους--και καλά θα κάνει). 
Τους ωρομίσθιους όμως θα τους κρατήσει--το δήλωσε και η ίδια. Της χρειάζονται. Διότι τα κενά είναι πάρα πολλά (δε εγκυμονεί ο μισός γυναικείος πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας κάθε χρόνο!! Νόμιζα ότι είχαμε πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας!!) και δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά. Ή και να υπήρχαν, σιγά μην τα έδιναν στην εκπαίδευση. Να πώς στρεφόμαστε στην ιδιωτική σιγά-σιγά. 

Αν φωνάζουμε καμιά φορά, δε φωνάζουμε γιατί θέλουμε να παρακάμψουμε τις διαδικασίες και να διοριστούμε για να βολευτούμε. Φωνάζουμε γιατί υπάρχουν χιλιάδες κενά και ζητάμε να καλυφθούν. Ούτως ή άλλως, όλοι οι καθηγητές περνούν από το διαγωνισμό του ΑΣΕΠ πλέον--για να δουλέψεις ωρομίσθιος πρέπει να δώσεις ΑΣΕΠ, δεν έχουν όλοι μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη.

Παιδιά, δουλεύω 23 ώρες την εβδομάδα ωρομίσθια δύο χρόνια τώρα. Και δεν είμαι η μόνη. Δεν γνωρίζω τον ακριβή αριθμό ατόμων με 23 ώρες αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι δύσκολο να τον μάθω. Κάποτε, αν σε καλούσαν να καλύψεις κάποιο έκτακτο/α κενό/ά και ξεπερνούσες τις 11 ώρες, γινόσουν αναπληρωτής και σε έστελναν σε άλλα 2-3 σχολεία για να καλύψεις κανονικό ωράριο. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Έκανες τη δουλειά σου και πληρωνόσουν. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, έχουν σκεφτεί κάτι καλύτερο. Επειδή οι ανάγκες έχουν αυξηθεί, κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκάζονταν να πάρουν περισσότερους αναπληρωτές ή να προσλάβουν περισσότερους μόνιμους. Τις 21 ώρες λοιπόν, αντί να τις δώσουν σε ένα άτομο τις δίνουν σε δύο. Ο ένας κοστίζει 1100 ευρώ και έχει δικαιώματα, οι δύο κοστίζουν το πολύ 700 ευρώ (και όχι κάθε μήνα, κάποιους μήνες κοστίζουν και λιγότερο) και δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα. (Η σύμβαση που υπογράφεις δε σου επιτρέπει να εργαστείς για πάνω από 11 ώρες--ξέρετε ποιο είναι το τραγικό; Ότι ο μόνιμος έχει το δικαίωμα να κάνει ΠΔΣ, αν θέλει να αυξήσει το εισόδημά του, ενώ ο ωρομίσθιος αν δουλεύει σε σχολείο με 11ωρη σύμβαση για 350 ευρώ το μήνα που θα πάρει τον επόμενο χρόνο, δεν το έχει). 
Συνεχίζω: Επειδή όμως με τα αγγλικά και τους γυμναστές υπήρχε ένα θέμα (είναι απαραίτητοι και στις δύο βαθμίδες) σκέφτηκε κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο: τους υποχρεώνει να υπογράφουν δύο διαφορετικές συμβάσεις, των 11 και 12 ωρών αντιστοίχως, για να μη γυρίσει κανείς και πει, "μισό λεπτό, εγώ ξεπερνάω τις 11 ώρες διδασκαλίας, έχω φτάσει τις 23, αν δε σας πείραζε, θα ήθελα να πληρώνομαι κάθε μήνα". Τα στοιχεία που είχαν δοθεί φέτος τον Αύγουστο έκαναν λόγο για 14.000 κενά που θα καλύπτονταν με ωρομίσθιους. Δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω τον αριθμό, τον είχα διαβάσει στις εφημερίδες. 

Αν λοιπόν πιστεύετε ότι οι νεοδιόριστοι κάθονται και κοιτούν το ταβάνι, το ίδιο θα πρέπει να πιστεύετε και για τους ωρομίσθιους. Ούτε εμείς αξιολογούμαστε. Ούτε εμάς μας ελέγχει κανείς. Εμείς, μάλιστα, επιλέγουμε να πληρώνουμε και από την τσέπη μας για να κοιτάμε το ταβάνι (συγγνώμη που επαναλαμβάνω αυτή την έκφραση αλλά όταν τη διάβασα, με πόνεσε). Κανείς δε μαθαίνει αν η δουλειά που κάνουμε είναι καλή ή όχι γιατί την επόμενη χρονιά θα βρεθούμε σε άλλο σχολείο. Δεν επιμορφωνόμαστε καν. Δε χρειάζεται. Δεν τους νοιάζει. Ζητάμε να επιμορφωθούμε. Μας λένε:
- "Κόψτε 10-15-35 ευρώ από τα 350 και ελάτε".
-"Μα είναι υποχρέωσή σας να μας επιμορφώσετε". 
-"..."


Επαναλαμβάνω: το αν επιλέγει κάποιος να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά επειδή έχει κάποια καλά δε σημαίνει ότι το επιλέγει για να λουφάξει. Για να μπορέσει να την κάνει επέλεξε να σπουδάσει, να κάνει μεταπτυχιακά, σεμινάρια, κλπ. Κάθε δουλειά έχει τις δυσκολίες της και της ιδιαιτερότητές της. Δε θα κάτσουμε να τις μετρήσουμε (τις δυσκολίες!). Είναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Αλλά, μισό λεπτό. Εκεί φτάσαμε; Να συζητάμε για το ποιος δουλεύει περισσότερο, ποιος λιγότερο και με πόσα πληρώνεται; Α, εσύ δουλεύεις τόσες ώρες, πολλά παίρνεις, δε σου μιλάμε. Εσύ τόσες, χμμ, εσύ είσαι εντάξει, σε κάνουμε παρέα. Δηλαδή, αν ο εκπαιδευτικός παίρνει 1100 ευρώ για 21 ώρες την εβδομάδα, πρέπει να νιώθει ένοχος; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να του κόψουμε και το μισθό το καλοκαίρι; 

@ Palavra: Όχι, καλύτερα να μην πιάσουμε τα προσωπικά παραδείγματα για καθηγητές που δουλεύουν και δε δουλεύουν. Ας μην καταφεύγουμε στην περιπτωσιολογία για να κρίνουμε τάξεις, κοινωνικές και επαγγελματικές ομάδες. Τώρα, γιατί κάποιοι θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους δυνάμει δημόσιο υπάλληλο, ίσως να ξεκινάει από το υπουργείο παιδείας που έχει φτιάξει έναν πίνακα που ονόμασε "πίνακα διοριστέων".

@panadeli για το τελευταίο σου post: Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες. Σε παραπέμπω μόνο σε όσα είπε η anef περί αξιολόγησης και τα οποία με κάλυψαν πλήρως. Τώρα όσον αφορά την ΟΛΜΕ, δυστυχώς, αδιαφορώ, και, ακόμη χειρότερα, δεν περιμένω τίποτα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2009)

Μπέλλα, η Διαμαντοπούλου μίλησε ρητά και κατηγορηματικά για κατάργηση των πινάκων. Είπε ότι από φέτος οι πίνακες σταματούν να τροφοδοτούνται και ότι μετά από μια μεταβατική περίοδο δύο ετών θα καταργηθούν πλήρως. Επίσης, οι πίνακες αφορούν προϋπηρεσία σε δημόσια σχολεία. Δεν είναι απόρροια του ΑΣΕΠ. Το κόλπο με τους διορισμούς μέσω πινάκων ξεκίνησε το 2002 έπειτα από ισχυρές πιέσεις της ΠΕΑ (Πανελλήνια Ένωση Αναπληρωτών). Αν οι προσλήψεις γίνονταν αποκλειστικά μέσω ΑΣΕΠ δεν θα υπήρχαν πίνακες.

Επίσης, η ερώτηση όπως την έθεσες εσύ είναι αρκετά διαφορετική από αυτήν του διαγωνισμού. Άλλο "Μια από τις κυριότερες κοινωνικές λειτουργίες του σχολείου είναι:" και άλλο "Ο ρόλος του σχολείου είναι:". Είναι πολύ διαφορετικές οι δύο ερωτήσεις. Συμφωνώ βέβαια με τον drsiebenmal ότι είναι ερώτηση-παγίδα και μάλιστα αρκετά ενοχλητική, όμως αν η ερώτηση είχε τη διατύπωση που ανέφερες εσύ τότε για σωστή απάντηση θα έδιναν το 4δ.

Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο. Αδιαφορείς για τη στάση της ΟΛΜΕ στο θέμα της αξιολόγησης; Ή αδιαφορείς για την ΟΛΜΕ γενικά; Όποια κι αν είναι η απάντηση σου, θα ήθελα πολύ να μου εξηγήσεις το γιατί.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2009)

anef said:


> Για την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών συμφωνώ απόλυτα, όμως πρώτα πρέπει να πειστούμε ως πολίτες ότι την αξιολόγηση δεν θα την κάνει το κομματικό κράτος.



Εντάξει, αλλά πώς θα πειστούμε γι' αυτό; Μήπως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να πειστούμε είναι να διεκδικήσουμε να έχουμε λόγο στον τρόπο με τον οποίον θα γίνει η αξιολόγηση; Και πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό αν όχι με διάλογο;
Όποτε όμως μέχρι σήμερα έχει πέσει το θέμα της αξιολόγησης στο τραπέζι, τόσο στην τριτοβάθμια όσο και στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και η ΟΛΜΕ (και τα κόμματα της αριστεράς, αν θέλετε να το πολιτικοποιήσουμε) αποχώρησαν από τον "προσχηματικό" διάλογο. Τα επιχειρήματά τους ήταν αυτά τα περί κομματισμού κλπ, όμως η πρακτική δείχνει ότι η διαφωνία τους είναι επί της αρχής. Πολύ απλά, δεν θέλουν την αξιολόγηση.


----------



## Bella (Nov 19, 2009)

Εύχομαι η Διαμαντοπούλου να κάνει ό,τι καλύτερο για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα εν γένει. Απλώς, διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου.

Πιθανώς κάποιος πίνακας να δημιουργήθηκε μετά από πιέσεις τις ΠΕΑ, γιατί όφειλε να υπάρξει μια μεταβατική περίοδος, όπως είχε αναφέρει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και η anef. Με σκοπό να απορροφηθούν και κάποιοι αναπληρωτές που πιθανώς περίμεναν διορισμό αλλά τους ήρθε ο ουρανός σφοντύλι με την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας. Αυτός νομίζω ότι ήταν ο πίνακας του 16μήνου. Ο συγκεκριμένος απ' όσο ξέρω καταργήθηκε--απορροφήθηκαν όλοι. Οι υπόλοιποι πίνακες δημιουργήθηκαν στη συνέχεια. Πιθανώς γιατί βόλευε. Και όχι, οι πίνακες δεν αφορούν μόνο προϋπηρεσία σε δημόσια σχολεία. Έχουν δικαίωμα και οι καθηγητές των ιδιωτικών σχολείων να ενταχθούν στους πίνακες αναπληρωτών, μεταφέροντας την προϋπηρεσία τους. Μάλιστα, φέτος εντάχθηκαν και όσοι είχαν προϋπηρεσία από σχολές του ΟΑΕΔ, οι οποίες δεν υπάγονταν καν στο υπουργείο παιδείας. 

Την ερώτηση την έθεσα όπως τη θυμόμουν μέσες άκρες στις 7 το πρωί, όχι για να ισχυριστώ ότι το ΑΣΕΠ έδωσε μια λάθος απάντηση (στο κάτω-κάτω, είπα ότι ναι, η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση αυτή την απάντηση έχει), αλλά για να σας δείξω τη φύση του διαγωνισμού και τις "ενοχλητικές ερωτήσεις-παγίδες" στις οποίες εμφανώς έπεσαν πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί. Συζήτηση κάνουμε. Αν ήταν τόσο τρομακτικό το "λάθος" μου και αξίζει να σταθούμε τόσο πολύ σε αυτό και μόνο, I don't know, shoot me. 

Εμφανώς δεν αξίζει να σταθούμε καθόλου στον τρόπο που έχει επινοήσει το κράτος να εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενούς του, καθώς έχει γίνει χειρότερο και από τον χείριστο ιδιώτη εργοδότη. Αλλά είπαμε: ευέλικτη εργασία.

Όσο για την ΟΛΜΕ, αδιαφορώ γενικά. Δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι οι απόψεις της περί αξιολόγησης.Πέρυσι που θέλησα να πάω να ψηφίσω διάβασα σε μια ανακοίνωση(αναρτημένη στο γραφείο) ότι οι ωρομίσθιοι δεν είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου. Έκτοτε δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανά.

Από όπου κι αν αποφασίσει ο/η εκάστοτε υπουργός παιδείας να διορίσει καθηγητές, το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα θα παραμείνει το ίδιο γιατί έχει χάσει τόσο στόχο του όσο και το ρόλο του. Αλλά μόνο έτσι θα στρεφόταν ο κόσμος στην ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση. Και το έχει ήδη κάνει. Τόσο στη δευτεροβάθμια όσο και στην τριτοβάθμια. Και όχι, δε φταίνε μόνο οι καθηγητές γι αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Όποτε όμως μέχρι σήμερα έχει πέσει το θέμα της αξιολόγησης στο τραπέζι, τόσο στην τριτοβάθμια όσο και στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και η ΟΛΜΕ (και τα κόμματα της αριστεράς, αν θέλετε να το πολιτικοποιήσουμε) αποχώρησαν από τον "προσχηματικό" διάλογο. Τα επιχειρήματά τους ήταν αυτά τα περί κομματισμού κλπ, όμως η πρακτική δείχνει ότι η διαφωνία τους είναι επί της αρχής. Πολύ απλά, δεν θέλουν την αξιολόγηση.



Καταρχάς να δηλώσω ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα εχει πει μέχρι τώρα ο Panadeli. Στη συνέχεια θα αναφέρω κάτι που δεν το ξέρουν οι νεότεροι συνάδελφοι, και μόνο με αναδρομή σε παλιότερες εφημερίδες θα το βρούμε: 

Κάποτε, κάποιος υπουργός παιδείας, νομίζω ο Σουφλιάς, επιχείρησε να στείλει ένα εκτενές ερωτηματολόγιο στα σχολεία, με σκοπό να ξεκινήσει έναν διάλογο. Τα ερωτηματολόγια ήταν ανώνυμα, παρόλα αυτά οι κομματικές παρατάξεις της ΟΛΜΕ είχαν δώσει γραμμή να μην τα συμπληρώσουμε, για να μη συμμετάσχουμε στον "προσχηματικό" διάλογο. Τέλος πάντων, στο σχολείο που ήμουν συμπλήρωσαν το ερωτηματολόγιο 5-6 συνάδελφοι και ο διευθυντής με επεφόρτισε να τα μαζέψω και να του τα πάω. Ξεφυλλίζοντας τα ερωτηματολόγια, στην ερώτηση *"Πιστεύετε ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί θα πρέπει να αξιολογούνται όπως όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι;"* είδα με έκπληξη ότι κάποιοι συνάδελφοι είχαν τσεκάρει το *ΟΧΙ*. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2009)

Μπέλλα, κανείς δεν θυμάμαι να είπε ότι φταίνε μόνο οι καθηγητές. Υπάρχει όμως ένα υπαρκτό ζήτημα ακαταλληλότητας των εκπαιδευτικών και αυτό δεν πρέπει να το παραβλέπουμε. Προτού κατηγορήσουμε τους ίδιους τους εκπαιδευτικούς πρέπει να κατηγορήσουμε εκείνους που (δεν) τους εκπαίδευσαν, δηλ. τα πανεπιστημιακά τμήμα των "καθηγητικών" σχολών, και κατόπιν εκείνους που τους επέλεξαν με αναχρονιστικά κριτήρια και στη συνέχεια απέφυγαν να τους αξιολογήσουν, με άλλα λόγια το υπουργείο παιδείας. Κάπου εκεί όμως οφείλουμε να αναδείξουμε και την ατομική ευθύνη των ίδιων των εκπαιδευτικών, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων είναι βολεμένοι με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και δεν επιθυμούν με κανέναν τρόπο να αλλάξει, κάτι που καθιστούν παραπάνω από σαφές μέσω του συνδικαλιστικού τους οργάνου.
Δεν σε αδικώ που αδιαφορείς γενικά για την ΟΛΜΕ. Κι εγώ υιοθέτησα αυτή τη στάση αρκετά νωρίς στην εκπαιδευτική μου καριέρα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις τις θέσεις που υιοθετεί σε κρίσιμα ζητήματα, γιατί η στάση της ΟΛΜΕ παίζει καίριο ρόλο στις εξελίξεις.

Για το θέμα της ερώτησης του ΑΣΕΠ δεν θέλω καθόλου να σε πυροβολήσω. Στάθηκα σε αυτή επειδή δεν την παρουσίασες σαν μια ανόητη ή άστοχη ερώτηση, αλλά σαν τη στάση των ιθυνόντων απέναντι στο σχολείο, ότι δηλαδή θεωρούν το σχολείο έναν χώρο φύλαξης. Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Αντίθετα, οι ερωτήσεις του ΑΣΕΠ ζητούν γενικά ως σωστές απαντήσεις το "ιδανικό" που λες κι εσύ, "αυτό που θα ευχόσουν να ήταν ή πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να είναι". Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, πολλές από τις "σωστές" απαντήσεις είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. 'Αλλες είναι απλά "πολιτικά ορθές". Εμένα, περισσότερο αυτό με είχε ενοχλήσει στις ερωτήσεις των παιδαγωγικών. 

Τέλος, για το θέμα της νομολογίας γύρω από τις προσλήψεις, αυτά που γράφεις δεν είναι εντελώς ακριβή. Το ξέρω καλά το θέμα, γιατί έχω εργαστεί έναν χρόνο στο υπουργείο παιδείας, στο τμήμα διορισμών. Θα ήταν μάλλον καλή ιδέα να εκθέσω όλο το ιστορικό αναλυτικά, δεδομένου του ενδιαφέροντος που έχουν δείξει αρκετοί σε αυτό το νήμο, αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει να βρω αρκετό χρόνο ώστε να γράψω ένα νέο, μακρύ σεντόνι. Υπόσχομαι να το κάνω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

Αλεξάνδρα, κι εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έχεις γράψει. Πολύ σπάνια μου συμβαίνει αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Το κείμενο που θα διαβάσετε πιο κάτω δεν είναι από την εποχή Σουφλιά, έχει κυκλοφορήσει σχετικά πρόσφατα, το 2008. Θαυμάστε:

 Το ερωτηματολόγιο και οι ανομολόγητοι στόχοι του ΥΠΕΠΘ επιδιώκουν:

Την παγίωση της εισαγωγικής επιμόρφωσης πριν το διορισμό, που προτάσσεται στα ερωτηματολόγια. Η θέση αυτή έχει αρχιερέα τον υπουργό του ΠΑΣΟΚ Αρσένη (πιστοποιητικό παιδαγωγικής επάρκειας πριν τον ΑΣΕΠ κ.ά.), αρχιεπισκοπή το ΕΣΥΠ (2006), που προτείνει ακαδημίες εισαγωγικής επιμόρφωσης- συμμόρφωσης και πρωτοψάλτη το Στυλιανίδη (2008), που πρωτοστατεί σε διαβουλεύσεις και παραπειστικά μάρκετιγκ. Κάθετη θέση μας είναι: όχι στην εισαγωγική επιμόρφωση πριν το διορισμό γιατί χειροτερεύει το εργασιακό μας καθεστώς και υποτάσσει. Μόνο κριτήριο διορισμού το πτυχίο, το οποίο να πιστοποιεί από μόνο του την παιδαγωγική και επιστημονική επάρκεια του κατόχου.
...............
 Την ψυχολογική προετοιμασία των εκπαιδευτικών για αποδοχή κάθε είδους αξιολόγησης, εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής και μέσα από την επιμόρφωση, εφόσον σκόπιμα υπάρχει αυτή η ενότητα στο ερωτηματολόγιο και υποδεικνύεται η εξωτερική αξιολόγηση από φορείς εκτός ΥΠΕΠΘ π.χ. επιχειρήσεις, τοπική κοινωνία, γονείς.
..............
Και καλούμε:
Τους εκπαιδευτικούς ανύποπτους, καχύποπτους και καλοπροαίρετους να μη συμπληρώσουν τα ερωτηματολόγια και να μην πέσουν στην παγίδα της διαβούλευσης, αφού εξάλλου δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.

Δεν θέλω να κάνω σχόλια, γιατί μόνο και που διαβάζω τις υπογραμμισμένες θέσεις, χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου.


----------



## anef (Nov 19, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό να το κόβεις από τα συμφραζόμενά του (δεν εννοώ ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες, φυσικά). Λένε ότι προτείνεται ευκαιριακή κατάρτιση και μάλιστα και από εξωτερικούς φορείς όπως είναι οι επιχειρήσεις, ενώ αυτοί ζητάνε: 

1. Δημιουργία Ενιαίων Πανεπιστημιακών Παιδαγωγικών Σχολών τόσο για την ετήσια περιοδική επιμόρφωση όσο και για την βασική εκπαίδευση των εκπαιδευτικών, μέσα από Τμήματα αντίστοιχα με την ειδικότητα διδασκαλίας και τις εκπαιδευτικές ανάγκες κάθε ηλικιακής ομάδας, που θα δίνουν πλήρη παιδαγωγική και διδακτική επάρκεια με τη λήψη του πτυχίου. 

2. Ετήσια και περιοδική επιμόρφωση των ήδη υπηρετούντων εκπαιδευτικών σε πανεπιστημιακές σχολές και τμήματα, παιδαγωγική και ψυχολογική (τουλάχιστον 7000 ανά έτος) σε μόνιμα τμήματα επιμόρφωσης κατά αποκλειστικότητα σε Πανεπιστημιακές σχολές εκπαίδευσης με επαρκή στελέχωση και εξοπλισμό.

3. Κατάργηση κάθε μορφής ιδιωτικής επιμόρφωσης και εκπαίδευσης. 

Στο πρώτο σημείο που υπογράμμισες, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη, υποθέτω από το όλο κείμενο ότι εννοούν πως δεν θέλουν να συνδέεται ο διορισμός με αυτού του είδους το ευκαιριακό κυνήγι πιστοποιητικών κατάρτισης, γιατί αν δεν έχει η κατάρτιση μόνιμο χαρακτήρα σήμερα μπορεί φορέας της να είναι ένας χ οργανισμός ιδιωτικού δικαίου και αύριο τα ΜακΝτόναλντς (τα παραδείγματα εισόδου των επιχειρήσεων στην εκπαίδευση αφθονούν και στην Αμερική και στην Ευρώπη).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2009)

Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση από την αρχή, αλλά ένα γενικό σχόλιο σε σχέση με αυτά που ειπώθηκαν στην αρχή:

1. Η νοοτροπία ότι το Κράτος πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι για τους πολίτες επειδή το λέει και το Σύνταγμα, είναι αυτή που έχει οδηγήσει την Ελλάδα στα πρόθυρα της χρεωκοπίας (μαζί με κάποια άλλα πραγματάκια).
2. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ολόκληρο κράτος να διαμορφώνεται με γνώμονα την "εξασφάλιση" της οποιασδήποτε μερίδας επαγγελματιών/πτυχιούχων. 
3. Ούτε είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί Έλληνες να δουλεύουν για να συντηρούν τους άλλους μισούς. 

Δυστυχώς, λυπάμαι που έφτασα στο σημείο να το πω αυτό, αλλά ο μόνος τρόπος που βλέπω εγώ τώρα για να ξεμπλοκάρουν τα πράγματα είναι με ριζικές και μαζικές ιδιωτικοποιήσεις του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα εν γένει. Σε συγκεκριμένα και προκαθορισμένα πλαίσια (προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα σαν κι αυτό των σούπερ-μάρκετ). Ούτως ή άλλως, η δημόσια παιδεία έχει πάψει να είναι δημόσια εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες. Το μόνο ερώτημα είναι αν θα το πάρουμε καμιά ώρα απόφαση να δούμε τον ροζ ελέφαντα ή όχι.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης να συμφωνήσω εκ των προτέρων με όποιον θεωρεί ότι είναι ντροπή να μπαίνουν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις-ψιλοπαγίδες.



Επιεικώς απαράδεκτο. Λες και απευθύνεται σε παιδάκια και το παίζει έξυπνος και μάγκας (ο κύριος ή κυρία που το συνέταξε). Και μιας και το ξετινάξατε το ζήτημα και εφόσον δηλώσω ότι συμφωνώ με τα όσα είπε η Αλεξάνδρα και ο Panadeli και μια και αναφέρθηκε το ΑΣΕΠ, απλά να πω ότι ποτέ μα ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί οι εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ θεωρούνται αντικειμενικό και αξιοκρατικό μέσο πρόσληψης (την επετηρίδα δεν την πιάνω καν). Εμένα μού θυμίζει τις υποκριτικές Πανελλήνιες (ψευδο)εξετάσεις σε πιο σοβαροφανή συσκευασία. Και κάτι τελευταίο: και εγώ είχα (και λογικά ακόμα θα την έχω) τη δυνατότητα να διοριστώ ή τέλος πάντων να υπηρετήσω και να επιδιώξω τον διορισμό στη δημόσια δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Δυστυχώς, σιχαίνομαι το χώρο της εκπαίδευσης και ειδικά την ιδέα να διδάσκω σε παιδιά και εφήβους. Όταν με ρωτούσανε φίλοι και γνωστοί τι θα κάνω (μετά το πτυχίο) και γιατί δεν πάω για ΑΣΕΠ και τα σχετικά, η απάντηση μου ήτανε "γιατί το σιχαίνομαι". Και επέμεναν "Μα γιατί;" Έλα ντε! Αυτό δε παρά το γεγονός ότι ονειρεύομαι και θα με εξυπηρετούσαν τρελά 3 ώρες δουλειάς ημερησίως και 3 μήνες διακοπές το χρόνο. Όπως όλους άλλωστε. 

Όπως και να έχει, εύχομαι σε αυτούς που γουστάρουν και αγαπάνε πραγματικά το επάγγελμα να πετύχουν και μάλιστα σύντομα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2009)

Θα στενοχωρήσω κόσμο πάλι, αλλά να πω ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να διδάξει σε σχολείο, μπορεί να πάει να γίνει δάσκαλος. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το να μπαίνει κανείς στο μαθηματικό, π.χ., και να ανοίγεται μπροστά του όλος ο πλούτος των μαθηματικών, με όλες τις δυνατότητες που του προσφέρει, και αυτός να βλέπει μόνο το διορισμό σε γυμνάσιο αύριο. Το δασκαλίκι είναι ΜΙΑ επιλογή, δεν είναι Η επιλογή. 

Κι όσο νωρίτερα ξεκολλήσει το πτυχίο από το διορισμό σε σχολείο τόσο το καλύτερο. Είμαι υπέρ του συστήματος που έχουν στο ΗΒ που όσοι δεν είναι απόφοιτοι παιδαγωγικής σχολής και θέλουν να γίνουν δάσκαλοι (μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, φιλόλογοι κλπ), πρέπει να κάνουν παιδαγωγικές σπουδές, διάρκειας ενός έτους, με πρακτική εξάσκηση παράλληλα, σε σχολείο. Έχω κάνει το αντίστοιχο για πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους (τρίμηνο με εξάσκηση, όχι υποχρεωτικό) και ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο. 

Και θα συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα σε ό,τι έχει πει. 
Η δουλειά του δάσκαλου έχει δυσκολίες λόγω της επαφής με τη νεολαία και τα προβλήματά της, αλλά γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει προετοιμασία. Οι αρχάριοι και άπειροι δάσκαλοι θα τα βρουν ζόρικα, φυσικά, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι είναι το ίδιο μετά από δέκα χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

anef said:


> Στο πρώτο σημείο που υπογράμμισες, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη, υποθέτω από το όλο κείμενο ότι εννοούν πως δεν θέλουν να συνδέεται ο διορισμός με αυτού του είδους το ευκαιριακό κυνήγι πιστοποιητικών κατάρτισης, γιατί αν δεν έχει η κατάρτιση μόνιμο χαρακτήρα σήμερα μπορεί φορέας της να είναι ένας χ οργανισμός ιδιωτικού δικαίου και αύριο τα ΜακΝτόναλντς (τα παραδείγματα εισόδου των επιχειρήσεων στην εκπαίδευση αφθονούν και στην Αμερική και στην Ευρώπη).


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο καθένας μπορεί να υποθέσει ό,τι θέλει, ειδικά αν ψάχνει δικαιολογίες για θέσεις που πραγματικά ηχούν πολύ άσχημα. Εγώ απλώς ξαναδιάβασα την πασίγνωστη (τουλάχιστον για όποιον έχει περάσει από την εκπαίδευση) άποψη, _Μόνο κριτήριο διορισμού το πτυχίο, το οποίο να πιστοποιεί από μόνο του την παιδαγωγική και επιστημονική επάρκεια του κατόχου._ Ούτε Μακ Ντόναλντς, ούτε άλλα φανταστικά σενάρια για οργανισμούς ιδιωτικού δικαίου -- λες και το πρόβλημα αυτών που αρνούνται την αξιοκρατία, την κατάρτιση και την αξιολόγηση είναι μην τύχει και έρθουν τα Μακ Ντόναλντς να εκπαιδεύουν τους δασκάλους.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2009)

SBE said:


> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το να μπαίνει κανείς στο μαθηματικό, π.χ., και να ανοίγεται μπροστά του όλος ο πλούτος των μαθηματικών, με όλες τις δυνατότητες που του προσφέρει, και αυτός να βλέπει μόνο το διορισμό σε γυμνάσιο αύριο. Το δασκαλίκι είναι ΜΙΑ επιλογή, δεν είναι Η επιλογή.


Αυτό ξαναπές το!


SBE said:


> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το να μπαίνει κανείς στο μαθηματικό, π.χ., και να ανοίγεται μπροστά του όλος ο πλούτος των μαθηματικών, με όλες τις δυνατότητες που του προσφέρει, και αυτός να βλέπει μόνο το διορισμό σε γυμνάσιο αύριο. Το δασκαλίκι είναι ΜΙΑ επιλογή, δεν είναι Η επιλογή.


ΟΚ 



Alexandra said:


> Λες και το πρόβλημα αυτών που αρνούνται την αξιοκρατία, την κατάρτιση και την αξιολόγηση είναι μην τύχει και έρθουν τα Μακ Ντόναλντς να εκπαιδεύουν τους δασκάλους.


Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιοι έχουν τόσο τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το Hamburger University. Αξιοπρεπέστατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα είναι, και κάνει τη δουλειά του και πολύ καλά μάλιστα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιοι έχουν τόσο τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το Hamburger University. Αξιοπρεπέστατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα είναι, και κάνει τη δουλειά του και πολύ καλά μάλιστα.


Since 1961, more than 80,000 restaurant managers, mid-managers and owner/operators have graduated from this facility


----------



## anef (Nov 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο καθένας μπορεί να υποθέσει ό,τι θέλει, ειδικά αν ψάχνει δικαιολογίες για θέσεις που πραγματικά ηχούν πολύ άσχημα. Εγώ απλώς ξαναδιάβασα την πασίγνωστη (τουλάχιστον για όποιον έχει περάσει από την εκπαίδευση) άποψη, _Μόνο κριτήριο διορισμού το πτυχίο, το οποίο να πιστοποιεί από μόνο του την παιδαγωγική και επιστημονική επάρκεια του κατόχου._ Ούτε Μακ Ντόναλντς, ούτε άλλα φανταστικά σενάρια για οργανισμούς ιδιωτικού δικαίου -- λες και το πρόβλημα αυτών που αρνούνται την αξιοκρατία, την κατάρτιση και την αξιολόγηση είναι μην τύχει και έρθουν τα Μακ Ντόναλντς να εκπαιδεύουν τους δασκάλους.



Έμεινα, Αλεξάνδρα, όπως κατάλαβες μόνο στο πώς παρουσίασες αυτά που λένε. _Μόνο κριτήριο διορισμού το πτυχίο_, στο οποίο όμως θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να έχουν ενσωματωθεί τα παιδαγωγικά μαθήματα _και _επίσης ότι πρέπει να περνάνε οι καθηγητές από ετήσια σεμινάρια κατάρτισης που να γίνονται από το _Πανεπιστήμιο_. Είναι, πραγματικά, πολύ κρίμα να θεωρείς ότι 'ψάχνω δικαιολογίες'. Το κείμενο είναι εκεί και θέτει τα ζητήματα με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Προσωπικά δεν είπα καν αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ, είπα μόνο τι υποθέτω, βασίζοντάς το όμως στο ίδιο το κείμενο.

Τα 'φανταστικά σενάρια' να μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου φανταστικά σε άλλες χώρες. Και στην Αγγλία και στην Αμερική γίνεται μεγάλη συζήτηση για τις επιχειρήσεις στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση. Π.χ. επιχειρήσεις που 'δωρίζουν' εξοπλισμό και μαζί υποχρεωτικά πακέτα με δικά τους 'εκπαιδευτικά' σποτάκια όπου γίνεται διαφήμιση των επιχειρήσεων. Ή έχουν λόγο για το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών όταν είναι χρηματοδότες (έτσι λόγου χάρη διδάσκεται σε κάποια σχολεία ο δημιουργισμός). 

Η γενική κατεύθυνση προς τον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητείται και στην Ελλάδα, έτσι δεν είναι; Σ' αυτό κάποιοι διαφωνούν. Δεν είμαστε όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουμε την ίδια άποψη. Αν θέλουμε όμως να παρουσιάσουμε την άλλη άποψη, ας την παρουσιάζουμε όπως πραγματικά την εκφράζουν αυτοί που την έχουν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα με τα Μακντόναλντ μάλλον παρέπεμπε εδώ


Το πτυχίο μπορεί να βεβαιώνει την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, αλλά δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι βεβαιώνει την εκπαιδευτική/ παιδαγωγική επάρκεια, τη στιγμή που τα εκπαιδευτικά μαθήματα είδαμε ότι είναι επιλογής, επειδή κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να αρχίσουν να διορίζονται καθηγητές σε δημόσιο π.χ γιατροί, που δεν είναι από "καθηγητικές" σχολές και δεν έχουν κάνει παιδαγωγικά κλπ. 

Από συνδικαλιστές δεν περιμένω τίποτα διαφορετικό, εδώ που τα λέμε. Τους απασχολεί μη χάσουν το κεκτημένο δικαίωμα της λούφας, αλλά δεν τους απασχολεί καμιά σοβαρή αδικία εις βάρος συναδέρφου τους.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τα Μακντιναλντ μάλλον παρέπεπε εδώ


Πλάκα έκανα, επειδή τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω το HU. :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2009)

anef said:


> Η γενική κατεύθυνση προς τον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητείται και στην Ελλάδα, έτσι δεν είναι;



Αδίκως νομίζεις ότι δεν αμφισβητείται. Ιδίως στο ζήτημα της παιδείας, εγώ προσωπικά την αμφισβητώ και μάλιστα έντονα. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν διακρίνω καμία σοβαρή τάση ιδιωτικοποίησης της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης και δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου από πού προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει τέτοια τάση.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2009)

anef said:


> Τα 'φανταστικά σενάρια' να μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου φανταστικά σε άλλες χώρες. Και στην Αγγλία και στην Αμερική γίνεται μεγάλη συζήτηση για τις επιχειρήσεις στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση. Π.χ. επιχειρήσεις που 'δωρίζουν' εξοπλισμό και μαζί υποχρεωτικά πακέτα με δικά τους 'εκπαιδευτικά' σποτάκια όπου γίνεται διαφήμιση των επιχειρήσεων. Ή έχουν λόγο για το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών όταν είναι χρηματοδότες (έτσι λόγου χάρη διδάσκεται σε κάποια σχολεία ο δημιουργισμός).



Σόρι, αλλά θέλω κι εδώ διευκρινίσεις. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί είναι αυτονόητα κακό επιχειρήσεις να δωρίζουν στα σχολεία εκπαιδευτικό εξοπλισμό και μέσω αυτού να διαφημίζονται. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου το εξηγήσεις.

Για το δεύτερο που λες δεν έχεις δίκιο. Οι πιέσεις για τη διδασκαλία του δημιουργισμού δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με τον καπιταλισμό. Προέρχονται από θρησκευτικές οργανώσεις και όχι από το μικρό ή το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο.

Εξάλλου, στα δημόσια σχολεία της Ελλάδας διδάσκεται μια χαρά ο δημιουργισμός χρόνια τώρα, χωρίς καμία πίεση από επιχειρήσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2009)

Και μια και ετέθη, θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω αν θέλουμε αποκλειστικά δημόσια παιδεία ή ιδιωτική, ή κάτι ενδιάμεσο τέλος πάντων. Κι αν θέλουμε δημόσια, πώς άραγε θα την κάνουμε να λειτουργήσει σωστά; Αλήθεια, είσαστε υπέρ ή κατά των "φροντιστηρίων";


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

Προειδοποίηση: Ακολουθεί μακρύ, νομικό σεντόνι.
Ίσως σας πέσει λίγο βαριά η νομολογία, όμως επειδή γράφτηκαν ορισμένες ανακρίβειες αλλά και επειδή διαπίστωσα ένα αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον για τη συζήτηση, είπα να συνεισφέρω στο νήμα παραθέτοντας το ιλαροτραγικό χρονικό των τελευταίων ετών σε ό,τι αφορά τη νομοθεσία που διέπει τις προσλήψεις των εκπαιδευτικών. Το όλο χρονικό συνοδεύεται και από σύντομο σχολιασμό για να γίνει η ανάγνωση πιο ευχάριστη. Για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάσουν όλο το παραλήρημά μου, και σας κατανοώ πλήρως, στο τέλος θα βρείτε μια μικρή σύνοψη.

Μέχρι λοιπόν το σωτήριον έτος 1997, η στελέχωση της πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης γινόταν αποκλειστικά μέσω της γνωστής σε όλους επετηρίδας. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς πυρηνικός φυσικός για να καταλάβει τη φιλοσοφία της επετηρίδας: Πολύ απλά, όταν έπαιρνες το πτυχίο σου γραφόσουν σε έναν κατάλογο, και μετά περίμενες καρτερικά να έρθει η σειρά σου να διοριστείς. Οι προσλήψεις γίνονταν με αποκλειστικό γνώμονα τον χρόνο κτήσης πτυχίου.

Αυτό το ειδυλλιακό σύστημα κάποιοι, για κάποιους δυσνόητους λόγους, θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να το καταργήσουν. Είχε προηγηθεί, το 1994, η σύσταση μιας ανεξάρτητης αρχής για την επιλογή των προσώπων που θα στελεχώνουν τον δημόσιο τομέα της χώρας. Πρόκειται για το επάρατο Ανώτατο Συμβούλιο Επιλογής Προσωπικού, ή αλλιώς Α.Σ.Ε.Π.

Το 1997, λοιπόν, πιθανότατα στο πλαίσιο του εκσυγχρονισμού της χώρας, ψηφίστηκε ένας νόμος που προέβλεπε την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας. Πρωθυπουργός τότε ήταν ο Κώστας Σημίτης, και Υπουργός Παιδείας ο Γεράσιμος Αρσένης. (Οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι ο πρωθυπουργός ανέθεσε στον εσωκομματικό του αντίπαλο την τότε εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση με σκοπό να τον εξοντώσει πολιτικά). Ο νόμος του 1997 προέβλεπε μια μεταβατική περίοδο τριών ετών για τους ήδη εγγεγραμμένους στην επετηρίδα. Με άλλα λόγια, τα έτη 1999, 2000 και 2001, οι προσλήψεις θα γίνονταν εν μέρει από διοριστέους του ΑΣΕΠ και εν μέρει από εγγεγραμμένους στην επετηρίδα. Από το 2002 και μετά οι προσλήψεις θα γίνονταν αποκλειστικά μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Κατ’ εφαρμογή του νόμου του 1997, πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1998 ο πρώτος γραπτός διαγωνισμός των εκπαιδευτικών. Όπως μάλλον αναμενόταν, η εφαρμογή του νόμου συνάντησε έντονες αντιδράσεις. Ίσως κάποιοι θυμάστε τις διαδηλώσεις και το ξύλο έξω από τα εξεταστικά τμήματα. 

Το 2000, στο πλαίσιο της αναθεώρησης του Συντάγματος, η κυβέρνηση, θέλοντας να ισχυροποιήσει τον θεσμό του ΑΣΕΠ, πρότεινε το Σύνταγμα να προβλέπει την πρόσληψη των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων αποκλειστικά μέσω του ΑΣΕΠ. Το αναθεωρημένο άρθρο 103 παρ. 7 λέει:

_7. Η πρόσληψη υπαλλήλων στο Δημόσιο και στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα, όπως αυτός καθορίζεται κάθε φορά, πλην των περιπτώσεων της παραγράφου 5, γίνεται είτε με διαγωνισμό είτε με επιλογή σύμφωνα με προκαθορισμένα και αντικειμενικά κριτήρια και υπάγεται στον έλεγχο ανεξάρτητης αρχής, όπως νόμος ορίζει. Νόμος μπορεί να προβλέπει ειδικές διαδικασίες επιλογής που περιβάλλονται με αυξημένες εγγυήσεις διαφάνειας και αξιοκρατίας ή ειδικές διαδικασίες επιλογής προσωπικού για θέσεις το αντικείμενο των οποίων περιβάλλεται από ειδικές συνταγματικές εγγυήσεις ή προσιδιάζει σε σχέση εντολής._

Η «ανεξάρτητη αρχή» είναι βεβαίως το ΑΣΕΠ. Αυτό με τις «ειδικές συνταγματικές εγγυήσεις» και τη «σχέση εντολής» δεν το καταλάβαινα, και κάποια στιγμή που έτυχε να μιλάω με μία από τους νομικούς συμβούλους του Υπουργείου βρήκα την ευκαιρία να τη ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να αφορά τους εκπαιδευτικούς. Μου είχε απαντήσει αρνητικά. Επίσης, ούτε η αναφερόμενη παράγραφος 5 του ιδίου άρθρου αφορά την πρόσληψη εκπαιδευτικών:

_5. Με νόμο μπορεί να εξαιρούνται από τη μονιμότητα ανώτατοι διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι που κατέχουν θέσεις εκτός της υπαλληλικής ιεραρχίας, οι διορισμένοι απευθείας με βαθμό πρεσβευτικό, οι υπάλληλοι της Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας και των γραφείων του Πρωθυπουργού, των Υπουργών και Υφυπουργών._

Το μόνο παράθυρο που διέκρινα στην παράγραφο 7 του άρθρου 103 ήταν εκείνο το «ειδικές διαδικασίες επιλογής που περιβάλλονται με αυξημένες εγγυήσεις διαφάνειας και αξιοκρατίας». Περισσότερα για το όλο συνταγματικό θέμα στη συνέχεια.

Τα χρόνια πέρασαν και φτάσαμε στο 2002. Στο μεταξύ, είχαν συμβεί δύο σημαντικά πράγματα: η δημοτικότητα της κυβέρνησης είχε πέσει, κάτι που είχε φανεί καθαρά με την οριακή νίκη της στις εκλογές του 2000, και ο Αρσένης είχε πάει σπίτι του, υπό το βάρος των αντιδράσεων στις αλλαγές που πρότεινε στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση (μεταξύ των οποίων βεβαίως και η κατάργηση της επετηρίδας). Ο διάδοχος του, Πέτρος Ευθυμίου, άνθρωπος λογικός, ο οποίος, ορθά σκεπτόμενος, δεν είχε καμία όρεξη να αυτοκτονήσει πολιτικά, άρχισε να αποδομεί, κομμάτι κομμάτι, τη μεταρρύθμιση του προκατόχου του. Εδώ μπαίνει στην ιστορία μας και η ΠΕΑ, η θρυλική Πανελλήνια Ένωση Αναπληρωτών, που, απειλώντας με απεργίες, ασκούσε πιέσεις για να ψηφιστεί νόμος ο οποίος να προβλέπει τη μονιμοποίηση των αναπληρωτών. Μ’ αυτά και μ’ αυτά, με τον Υπουργό Παιδείας να μην θέλει να διακινδυνεύσει το πολιτικό του μέλλον και τον Πρωθυπουργό να πασχίζει να αποφύγει τη διαφαινόμενη και τελικά αναπόφευκτη εκλογική συντριβή, το 2002 ψηφίζεται ο περίφημος Νόμος 3027, σύμφωνα με τον οποίον οι προσλήψεις των εκπαιδευτικών θα γίνονταν κατά 75% από τους διοριστέους του ΑΣΕΠ, και κατά 25% από πίνακα αναπληρωτών, βάσει προϋπηρεσίας. Τότε ξεκίνησε και αυτή η φαιδρή ιστορία με τους πίνακες και το κυνήγι συλλογής μορίων.

Εκτός από το Σύνταγμα, ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος κατέλυε και τα Μαθηματικά. Ίσως κάποιος αφελής να θεωρούσε ότι, με το 75% των διοριστέων να προέρχονται από τους πίνακες του ΑΣΕΠ και το 25% από τους πίνακες προϋπηρεσίας, είχαμε φτάσει στο ποθητό 100%, δηλαδή στο σύνολο των διοριστέων. Όμως όχι! Ποιος σας είπε ότι δεν μπορούν να διοριστούν _περισσότεροι_ από το 100% των διοριστέων; Ο νόμος λοιπόν προέβλεπε ότι, _πέραν των οριζομένων ποσοστών_ (με άλλα λόγια _πέραν του 100% των διοριστέων_), θα διορίζονταν και όλοι όσοι, μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2002, είχαν αποκτήσει 16 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση (στην ουσία δηλαδή όσοι είχαν δουλέψει ως αναπληρωτές γύρω στα δύο χρόνια). Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι σε πολλές ειδικότητες αυτή η τελευταία κατηγορία (ο πίνακας του 16μηνου) υπερέβαινε κατά πολύ το 75+25%. Θα σας δώσω ένα πιο πρόσφατο και πολύ διαφωτιστικό παράδειγμα μετά.

Το καλοκαίρι του 2004, παράλληλα με τη διεξαγωγή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, καταργήθηκε ο Νόμος 3027/02 και αντικαταστάθηκε από τον Νόμο 3255/04. Η φιλοσοφία του νέου νόμου ήταν παρόμοια με του προηγούμενου· μόνο τα νούμερα άλλαζαν. Αντί για 75/25, οι αναλογίες έγιναν 60/40. Ο ρόλος του ΑΣΕΠ δηλαδή υποβαθμιζόταν κι άλλο. Επίσης, η όμορφη παράδοση κατάργησης των μαθηματικών αρχών συνεχίστηκε. _Πέραν_ από το 60+40% (που κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες θα μας έκανε 100%, αλλά όχι πια), διορίζονταν, σε ορίζοντα τριετίας, και όλοι όσοι είχαν συμπληρώσει 30 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2004.

Εδώ θέλω να κάνω μια μικρή παρένθεση σχετικά με τις μεταβατικές περιόδους, στις οποίες τόσο επέμειναν η anef και η bella. Ο αρχικός νόμος του 1997 προέβλεπε μια μεταβατική περίοδο τριών ετών για τους εγγεγραμμένους στην επετηρίδα. Ο νόμος του 2002, με τον πίνακα του 16μηνου, ουσιαστικά επέκτεινε τη μεταβατική περίοδο, αναγνωρίζοντας ότι δεν είχαν απορροφηθεί όλοι όσοι αδικήθηκαν από την αλλαγή του υφιστάμενου πλαισίου. Ο νόμος του 2004, με τον πίνακα του 30μηνου, επέκτεινε τη μεταβατική περίοδο κι άλλο. Όμως, κάποιος που το 2004 είχε μαζέψει 30 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας είχε προφανώς αποκτήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της προϋπηρεσίας του _κατά τη διάρκεια της μεταβατικής περιόδου,_ ειδάλλως θα είχε ήδη διοριστεί το 2002 με το 16μηνο. Υπάρχει ένα γενικό δίδαγμα εδώ: Αν σε μια αλλαγή νομικού πλαισίου δεν θεσπιστεί ορθά-κοφτά μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη και απαράβατη μεταβατική περίοδος, από την οποία να μην επιτρέπεται καμία απόκλιση για κανέναν λόγο, θα προκύψει αναπόφευκτα ένας φαύλος κύκλος όπως αυτός που ξεκίνησε το 2002. Επίσης, είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει αλλαγή που να μην θίγει κανέναν. Αν επιμένουμε ότι όλοι όσοι τυχόν θίγονται από μια προτεινόμενη αλλαγή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποκατασταθούν, τότε η αλλαγή δεν θα γίνει ποτέ. Να σας πω ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα: Όταν ήμουν στο υπουργείο, το 2007, με είχε πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο να με ρωτήσει αν επρόκειτο να θεσπιστεί νέα επετηρίδα. Του είχα απαντήσει ότι η επετηρίδα είχε καταργηθεί χρόνια πριν και πως, απ’ όσο γνώριζα, δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης να την επαναφέρει. «Ναι», μου απάντησε, «αλλά όταν εμείς μπήκαμε στο πανεπιστήμιο υπήρχε η επετηρίδα, και επιλέξαμε σχολή με βάση αυτό το κριτήριο». Τον ρώτησα τι σχολή είχε επιλέξει και πότε πήρε πτυχίο. Ήταν φυσικός, και είχε αποφοιτήσει το 1999. Του επισήμανα ότι η επετηρίδα των φυσικών είχε μέσο χρόνο αναμονής γύρω στα 15 χρόνια, οπότε αν ίσχυε ακόμη θα διοριζόταν γύρω στο 2015, καθώς και ότι κατά τον χρόνο αποφοίτησής του είχε ήδη καταργηθεί η επετηρίδα, οπότε δεν έβλεπα πώς και γιατί θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του θιγμένο από την κατάργησή της. Μου απάντησε ότι βεβαίως και θιγόταν από την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας, διότι αν ήξερε προτού επιλέξει να γίνει φυσικός ότι μετά το πτυχίο θα αναγκαζόταν να δώσει εξετάσεις στον ΑΣΕΠ, θα επέλεγε άλλο αντικείμενο να σπουδάσει. Το κράτος επομένως τον ξεγέλασε, οπότε όφειλε να τον διορίσει. Να σημειώσω ότι η προοπτική της 15ετούς αναμονής δεν φαινόταν να τον ενοχλεί· μονάχα το ενδεχόμενο να δώσει εξετάσεις.

Πέραν από το εξωφρενικό της όλης ιστορίας, την αφηγήθηκα για να δείξω ότι αν μπούμε στη διαδικασία να θέλουμε να αποκαταστήσουμε όλους όσους με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θίγονται από μια μεταρρύθμιση, τότε ακυρώνουμε τη μεταρρύθμιση και είναι καλύτερο να μην την επιχειρήσουμε καθόλου. Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος επιχειρηματολογούσε σοβαρά ότι θιγόταν από την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας, μολονότι δεν είχε ποτέ γραφτεί σε αυτήν!


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

Επιστρέφω στον μίτο της ιστορίας μας. Ο νόμος 3255/04 ίσχυσε μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2008, οπότε αντικαταστάθηκε από νέο νόμο, αντίστοιχης φιλοσοφίας, ο οποίος διατηρούσε το 60/40, και επιπλέον πρόσθετε ένα νέο 30μηνο (όσους δηλαδή είχαν συμπληρώσει 30 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2008), καθώς και έναν νέο πίνακα στον οποίον εντάσσονταν όσοι είχαν συμπληρώσει 24 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας και είχαν έστω μία επιτυχία στον διαγωνισμό του ΑΣΕΠ. 

Εδώ θα αναπτύξω το παράδειγμα που υποσχέθηκα νωρίτερα. Για λόγους που σχετίζονται με το στρεβλό σύστημα των αποσπάσεων, μια από τις ειδικότητες στην οποία συναντάμε πολλούς εκπαιδευτικούς με συσσωρευμένη προϋπηρεσία είναι ο κλάδος Φυσικής Αγωγής. Οι πραγματικές οργανικές ανάγκες των σχολείων σε γυμναστές είναι μηδενικές (στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει πλεόνασμα), όμως λόγω των πολλών αποσπάσεων δημιουργούνται κενά που καλύπτονται από αναπληρωτές. Εξαιτίας όμως της υπερπληθώρας των μονίμων, άλλο που δεν υπηρετούν στα σχολεία, το ΑΣΕΠ προκηρύσσει λίγες θέσεις γυμναστών. Για την ακρίβεια, στον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό είχε προκηρύξει μόλις 72 θέσεις. Οι διοριστέοι του διαγωνισμού απορροφούνται κατά τη διάρκεια δύο σχολικών ετών, οπότε το 2008 έπρεπε να διοριστούν μέσω ΑΣΕΠ 36 γυμναστές. Ο αριθμός αυτός αντιστοιχεί στο 60% των προσλήψεων, οπότε, για να συμπληρωθεί το 100%, έπρεπε να διοριστούν άλλοι 24 γυμναστές μέσω του πίνακα αναπληρωτών με προϋπηρεσία. Σε αυτό όμως το νούμερο, (36+24=60), έπρεπε να προστεθούν και οι εγγεγραμμένοι στους πίνακες 24μηνου και 30μηνου. Ξέρετε πόσοι ήταν αυτοί; Γύρω στους 650! Έτσι, το 2008 προσλήφθηκαν περί τους 700 γυμναστές, εκ των οποίων μόλις 36 μέσω ΑΣΕΠ, οι οποίοι, βάσει του νόμου (και των νέων μαθηματικών) αντιστοιχούν στο 60% του συνόλου των διοριστέων. Οι αντίστοιχες οργανικές θέσεις είναι βέβαια ελάχιστες, αν όχι εντελώς ανύπαρκτες.

Επιστρέφω στα νομικά με μια δεύτερη, παράλληλη ιστορία. Όταν εφαρμόστηκε ο Ν. 3027/02, ορισμένοι επιτυχόντες αλλά μη διοριστέοι του ΑΣΕΠ προσέφυγαν στο Διοικητικό Εφετείο Αθηνών με το επιχείρημα ότι με τον διορισμό των 16μηνιτών καταλυόταν η αναλογία 75/25 που προέβλεπε ο νόμος. Φέρνω ένα υποθετικό παράδειγμα. Σύμφωνα με τους ενάγοντες, αν λόγου χάρη είχαν διοριστεί 1000 φιλόλογοι, τότε, προκειμένου το 75% να προέρχεται από τους πίνακες του ΑΣΕΠ, όπως όριζε ο νόμος, θα έπρεπε οι 750 να είναι ΑΣΕΠίτες. Στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, οι ΑΣΕΠίτες ήταν πολύ λιγότεροι, ας πούμε 263. Η πλευρά του υπουργείου επιχειρηματολόγησε ότι ο νόμος τηρήθηκε. Το 100% των προσλήψεων ήταν 350 άτομα, όχι 1000. Από τους 350 διοριστέους, οι 263 (το 75%) ήταν ΑΣΕΠίτες και οι 87 (το 25%) προέρχονταν από τους πίνακες των αναπληρωτών. Εκτός όμως από τους 350 διοριστέους, προσλήφθηκαν και 650 16μηνίτες _πέραν των οριζομένων ποσοστών,_ δηλαδή πέραν του 100%, όπως ακριβώς όριζε ο νόμος. Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα, η επιχειρηματολογία ήταν τέτοιου είδους ακριβώς, έστω κι αν τα νούμερα τα κατέβασα από το κεφάλι μου (δεν απέχουν όμως και πολύ από την πραγματικότητα· σε πολλές ειδικότητες οι 16μηνίτες ήταν πολύ περισσότεροι από τους ΑΣΕΠίτες). Το Διοικητικό Εφετείο έκρινε νόμιμες τις πράξεις της Διοίκησης και απέρριψε την αίτηση των εναγόντων. Ορισμένοι όμως από αυτούς κατέθεσαν έφεση στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, στρεφόμενοι κατά του νόμου. Το αρμόδιο τμήμα του ΣτΕ (το τμήμα Γ΄) συνεδρίασε το 2006 και, ω του θαύματος, έκρινε τον νόμο αντισυνταγματικό! Με άλλα λόγια, ο νόμος ήταν παράνομος, το ίδιο και όλες οι προσλήψεις που έγιναν κατ’ εφαρμογή του. (Να καθησυχάσω όσους διορίστηκαν βάσει του 3027 και τυχόν διαβάζουν αυτό το νήμα: όχι, δεν κινδυνεύετε να απολυθείτε). Η απόφαση του αρμόδιου τμήματος καθαρογράφτηκε και δημοσιεύτηκε το 2008 (πρόκειται για την απόφαση 184/2008 για όσους έχουν το στομάχι να τη διαβάσουν —θα τη βρείτε εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο), και η υπόθεση παραπέμφθηκε για επικύρωση στην ολομέλεια. Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, η απόφαση της ολομέλειας δεν έχει ακόμα δημοσιευτεί. Την περιμένω κάπου μέσα στο 2010. 

Τι δείχνει αυτή η ιστορία; Εμένα μου δείχνει το εξής απλό: Ψηφίζεται από τη βουλή ένας νόμος ο οποίος προφανέστατα καταστρατηγεί μια σαφή διάταξη του Συντάγματος. Σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα, η βουλή ψηφίζει τον νόμο. Όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης κάνουν την πάπια. Κάποιοι που θίγονται από τον νόμο προσφεύγουν στη δικαιοσύνη, για να δικαιωθούν (αν όντως δικαιωθούν!) 8 χρόνια αργότερα. (Προσέξτε εδώ κάτι σημαντικό: δεν θα δικαιωθούν όλοι όσοι θίχτηκαν από την εφαρμογή του παράνομου νόμου. Μονάχα όσοι θίχτηκαν από τον νόμο _και προσέφυγαν στη δικαιοσύνη_). Στο μεταξύ, ο 3027/02 έχει αντικατασταθεί από τον 3255/04. Ακόμη κι αν το ΣτΕ κρίνει αντισυνταγματικό τον 3027/02, δεν κρίνει αυτομάτως αντισυνταγματικό και τον 3255/04, ακόμη κι αν είναι σχεδόν πανομοιότυπος! Για να υπάρξει απόφαση σχετικά με τον 3255/04 πρέπει να γίνει ξεχωριστή προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ κατά του 3255 συγκεκριμένα (κάτι που βεβαίως έχει γίνει από το 2006), και μέχρι να βγει η απόφαση και να καθαρογραφτεί θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε φαντάζομαι μέχρι το 2012-13. Στο μεταξύ, ο 3255 έχει καταργηθεί το 2008 και έχει αντικατασταθεί από νεότερο νόμο. Και πάει λέγοντας. Με τον τρόπο αυτό μπορούμε αενάως να ψηφίζουμε νόμους που αντίκεινται στο Σύνταγμα, αφού μέχρι να αποφανθεί το ΣτΕ ότι είναι αντισυνταγματικοί θα έχουν ήδη καταργηθεί!

Για να λύσω και την απορία του nickel, δεν ξέρω αν η Διαμαντοπούλου έθεσε θέμα τήρησης του Συντάγματος ή όχι. Φαντάζομαι όχι. Εγώ το έθεσα στο νήμα, γιατί το θεωρώ αρκετά σημαντικό. Το να ψηφίζονται από τη βουλή νόμοι που εμφανώς παραβιάζουν διατάξεις του Συντάγματος και όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι να κάνουν την πάπια δείχνει, αν μη τι άλλο, μια βαθιά κρίση των δημοκρατικών θεσμών της χώρας μας.

Όλη αυτή την πικρή ιστορία θα τη συνόψιζα ως εξής:
Κάποτε υπήρξε ένας υπουργός που πρότεινε τι ωραία που θα ήταν, έτσι για αλλαγή, να αξιολογούμε το προσωπικό που προσλαμβάνουμε για δασκάλους των παιδιών μας, τόσο προτού τους προσλάβουμε όσο και μετά. Πρότεινε κι ορισμένα άλλα ωραία, όπως, μεταξύ άλλων, να τους επιμορφώνουμε προτού τους προσλαμβάνουμε. Η ιδέα γενικώς δεν άρεσε. Λογικό να μην αρέσει, γιατί είναι μια ιδέα που ταιριάζει στον επάρατο ιδιωτικό τομέα. Μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση, βλέπετε, έχει το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει το προσωπικό που θα τη στελεχώσει με κριτήρια που θέτει η ίδια. Μπορεί να περάσει τον υποψήφιο υπάλληλο από συνέντευξη ή από εξετάσεις, μπορεί να του ζητήσει δείγμα δουλειάς, μπορεί να προσπαθήσει με κάποιο τρόπο να αξιολογήσει ή έστω να ψυχανεμιστεί αν ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος είναι κατάλληλος για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Η δημόσια επιχείρηση όμως οφείλει να προσλαμβάνει οποιονδήποτε κατέχει τα τυπικά προσόντα, όπως κι αν τα απέκτησε.
Ο υπουργός μας σύντομα βρέθηκε εκτός υπουργείου και, λίγο καιρό αργότερα, εκτός βουλής. Ο διάδοχός του διαπνεόταν από πνεύμα επιβίωσης· μάζεψε λοιπόν τους συνδικαλιστές να τους καθησυχάσει: Ένα αστείο κάναμε βρε παιδιά, γιατί το πήρατε έτσι; Οι διάδοχοι του διαδόχου δεν είχαν ούτε εκείνοι όρεξη να βάλουν φωτιά στο σπίτι τους και ακολούθησαν, ειδικά οι δύο τελευταίοι, τη μοναδική γνωστή συνταγή του επιτυχημένου υπουργού παιδείας: δεν τάραξαν τα νερά. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν έκαναν απολύτως τίποτα, και φυσικά δικαιώθηκαν για την επιλογή τους: ο πρώτος μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλον, ασφαλέστερο υπουργικό θώκο, και ο δεύτερος διατήρησε ακέραιο το πρεστίζ και την καλή εικόνα του. Αμφότεροι εξελέγησαν άνετα βουλευτές, παρά την εκλογική συντριβή του κόμματός τους.
Και ξαφνικά, εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα θα έλεγε κανείς, εμφανίστηκε μια υπουργός που για κάποιο λόγο θυμήθηκε τις ριζοσπαστικές ιδέες του παλιού υπουργού και είπε να τις εφαρμόσει εκ νέου. Τη δεδομένη στιγμή η συγκυρία είναι ευνοϊκή γι’ αυτήν, όμως ο άνεμος έχει την κακή συνήθεια να αλλάζει ξαφνικά κατεύθυνση. Το μέλλον προφανώς δεν το ξέρω, αλλά ήδη οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις της εκπαιδευτικής κοινότητας θυμίζουν τις δοξασμένες μέρες του ’98. Η ιστορία έχει την κακή τάση πού και πού να επαναλαμβάνεται. Ως φάρσα, βεβαίως.


Χωρίς αμφιβολία χρωστάω κέρασμα σε όσους διάβασαν ολόκληρο το σεντόνι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

Αμάν! Μεγάλο κατεβατό, αλλά μου έλυσε τις απορίες. Ειδικά την απορία τι βαθμό είχαν στα μαθηματικά οι εμπνευστές των ποσοστών. 

Απορία; στο παράδειγμα με τους γυμναστές, αφού δε χρειάζονται τόσοι πολλοί, τι τους κάνουν όταν τους προσλαμβάνουν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Χωρίς αμφιβολία χρωστάω κέρασμα σε όσους διάβασαν ολόκληρο το σεντόνι.


(Και ενώ θα ετοιμάζεται το κερασματάκι…)

Το νήμα έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται καφκικό, ιδιαίτερα το κομμάτι που οι θιγμένοι και το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας τρέχουν πίσω από τους νόμους και δεν τους προλαβαίνουν! Και καλά κάνεις και μιλάς για μίτο, αλλά ούτε με μίτο δεν βγαίνει κανείς από αυτόν το λαβύρινθο.

Όπως είπες ακόμα πιο πριν: δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να θέλουν οι καθηγητές να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα. Το να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο για τον πελάτη, δηλ. τον μαθητή και τους γονείς του, θα σήμαινε: (α) αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών, (β) τέρμα τα φροντιστήρια και τα ιδιαίτερα. Τουλάχιστον. Και τα δύο είναι αυτονόητα. Το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούν να γίνουν οι γονείς ένα σώμα και να πηγαίνουν στο υπουργείο ανά τρίμηνο και να δέρνουν τον κάθε υπεύθυνο από τον υπουργό και κάτω δείχνει πόσο μας έχει ευνουχίσει αυτή η χώρα. Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των καθηγητών που αβγατίζει το μισθό με αφορολόγητα ιδιαίτερα, αλλά και μειονότητα να είναι ποιος καθηγητής δεν θα ήθελε να ξέρει ότι έχει πάντα αυτή την πόρτα για τις δύσκολες στιγμές; Οπότε, πόσοι να είναι οι καθηγητές που θα ήθελαν να περάσουν σε ένα καθεστώς που θα τους ελέγχει συνεχώς και θα τους περιορίζει στον κρατικό μισθό; Ακόμα και να ήθελε υπουργός να κάνει κάτι από το φόβο των έξαλλων γονιών, δεν θα τον άφηναν οι υπόλοιποι.

Η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δημόσια και σωστή. Ας μπει ένας στόχος μακρινός: τέρμα τα φροντιστήρια, η δημόσια παιδεία θα έχει απορροφήσει τους καθηγητές των φροντιστηρίων, θα πληρώνουμε καλά τους καθηγητές (δεν ξέρω πού θα τα βρει το κράτος, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή ένας σκασμός είναι τα λεφτά που πηγαίνουν στην παραπαιδεία), οι καθηγητές θα αξιολογούνται και θα επιμορφώνονται και θα έχουν μάθει και τις νέες τεχνολογίες (σκράπες, ε σκράπες!) και όλα θα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με μεθόδους που έχουν δείξει διεθνώς ότι λειτουργούν (αρχίστε τη μελέτη από τη Φιλανδία). Να κλείσουν εκπροσώπους από τα κόμματα και τους καθηγητές σε ένα ερημονήσι και να τους πουν ότι θα μπορέσουν να γυρίσουν πίσω μόνο όταν οι αποφάσεις τους θα έχουν εγκριθεί από εκπροσώπους των γονέων.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο, οτιδήποτε διατηρεί το σημερινό καθεστώς της απίστευτα αντιπαραγωγικής λειτουργίας και της κουβέντας για την κουβέντα, είναι για να σκάβουμε πιο βαθιά το λάκκο όπου έχουμε χωθεί σε έναν από τους ελάχιστους τομείς όπου θα μπορούσαμε να αναζητήσουμε συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα.

Δεν είμαι ο μόνος που κουβαλάει αυτές τις εντυπώσεις και αυτή την οργή. Τα συμμερίζονται οι περισσότεροι γονείς αυτής της χώρας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2009)

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι όσο η παιδεία (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σε αυτή τη χώρα) παραμένουν δημόσια, τα πράγματα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτιάξουν. Αποδεδειγμένο και δοκιμασμένο. Πιο σίγουρο δεν γίνεται. Δηλαδή, πώς θα προσλαμβάνονται οι καθηγητές, δεδομένου ότι ούτε η επετηρίδα, ούτε οι προσλήψεις μέσω ΑΣΕΠ είναι κατάλληλα μέσα αξιολόγησης; Θα μπορεί π.χ. ο διευθυντής του σχολείου να απολύσει έναν ακατάλληλο καθηγητή ή δάσκαλο; Θα πρέπει να απευθύνεται σε ειδικές υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Παιδείας που δεν τις ενδιαφέρει και δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται;

Όλοι θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση στην εκπαίδευση. Ιδιωτικοποίηση δεν σημαίνει ότι μόνο οι πλούσιοι θα μπορούν να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σχολείο. Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα τα σχολεία να λειτουργούν όπως τα ιδιωτικά (εντός πλαισίου) και η κάθε οικογένεια να επιδοτείται με συγκεκριμένα και επαρκή ποσά για την εκπαίδευση του κάθε παιδιού. Εκεί να δεις τι καλά σχολεία που θα έχουμε και τι εκπαιδευτικούς, δεδομένου ότι οι κακοί εκπαιδευτικοί και τα κακά σχολεία την πελατεία δεν θα την έχουν εξασφαλισμένη!


----------



## anef (Nov 20, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Σόρι, αλλά θέλω κι εδώ διευκρινίσεις. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί είναι αυτονόητα κακό επιχειρήσεις να δωρίζουν στα σχολεία εκπαιδευτικό εξοπλισμό και μέσω αυτού να διαφημίζονται. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου το εξηγήσεις.
> 
> Για το δεύτερο που λες δεν έχεις δίκιο. Οι πιέσεις για τη διδασκαλία του δημιουργισμού δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με τον καπιταλισμό. Προέρχονται από θρησκευτικές οργανώσεις και όχι από το μικρό ή το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο.
> 
> Εξάλλου, στα δημόσια σχολεία της Ελλάδας διδάσκεται μια χαρά ο δημιουργισμός χρόνια τώρα, χωρίς καμία πίεση από επιχειρήσεις.



Για το πρώτο, αυτονόητα καλό ή κακό δεν ισχυρίζομαι για τίποτα πως είναι. Ίσα-ίσα πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να συμμετέχω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις ακριβώς γιατί κάποια πράγματα παρουσιάζονται ως κοινοί τόποι και αυτονόητα, ενώ κτγμ δεν είναι. Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, κι όχι γιατί είναι αυτονόητο, θεωρώ ότι είναι ανήθικο έως και εγκληματικό να θέλεις να κερδίσεις λεφτά με τόσο ύπουλο τρόπο, διαφημίζοντας τα προϊόντα σου σε παιδιά σχολικής ηλικίας και συνδέοντάς τα με την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση. Έτσι, ακόμα και οι διαφημίσεις παιχνιδιών, που στο κάτω-κάτω δεν είναι _υποχρεωμένα _τα παιδιά να τις παρακολουθούν, παίζουν (ή έπαιζαν, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει τώρα) αργά το βράδυ.

Η διδασκαλία του δημιουργισμού στην Αγγλία συνδέεται με ιδιώτες (όχι επιχειρήσεις αλλά πάντως _ιδιωτικά _ιδρύματα ή παρόμοια). Δεν έχω χρόνο να σου βρω παραδείγματα, δες όμως συζητήσεις π.χ. στην Γκάρντιαν ή την Ιντιπέντεντ και θα βρεις πολλά.

Στην Ελλάδα δεν διδάσκεται ο δημιουργισμός, ο οποίος αυτοσυστήνεται ως επιστήμη, ή τέλος πάντων προσπαθεί, αλλά η θρησκευτική πίστη, πράγμα πάρα πολύ διαφορετικό -με το οποίο επίσης όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν συμφωνώ.

Για την γενική κατεύθυνση προς τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, όπως εγώ την έθεσα -δεν μίλησα μόνο για ιδιωτικοποίηση- για την οποία επίσης ρωτούσες παραπάνω: την βασίζω στις ενέργειες (ή την έλλειψη ενεργειών) όλων των τελευταίων κυβερνήσεων, τις κατευθύνσεις της ΕΕ και τις διεθνείς τάσεις όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον τη Δύση. Π.χ. σ' αυτό ανήκει και η επισήμανση που έκανε η Μπέλλα, ότι με την απαξίωση του δημόσιου ενθαρρύνεται το ιδιωτικό -και στην υγεία και στην κοινωνική ασφάλιση. Αν είχαμε εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα σαν αυτό της Φιλανδίας (λέτε οι εκπαιδευτικοί δηλ. να μην το θέλουν; ) δεν θα χρειάζονταν ούτε τα φροντιστήρια, ούτε να δουλεύουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί ιδιωτικά. Αν βέβαια εσύ βλέπεις στροφή στο δημόσιο τομέα (ή μήπως και στις κρατικοποιήσεις; ), πάσο.

'Χρωστάω' και απαντήσεις στον drsiebenmal, αλλά τα θέματα που ανοίγουν είναι τεράστια και αν καλούμαι μόνο εγώ (πού είσαι Μπέλλα; ) να παρουσιάσω την άλλη άποψη -ή μάλλον μία άλλη άποψη-, με εσάς να βομβαρδίζετε, δεν προλαβαίνω δυστυχώς. Ήδη έμεινα αρκετά πίσω στη δουλειά μου. Από την πλευρά μου δεν θα συνεχίσω προς το παρόν, δεν μπορώ καν να διαβάσω το σεντόνι σου panadeli, αλλά υπόσχομαι να το κάνω σύντομα! 
Καλή συνέχεια στην κουβέντα σας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

Νομίζω με κάλυψε ο νίκελ, με μια διαφωνία:
Οι γονείς μπορεί ναμην μπορούν να κυνηγάνε τους υπουργούς όπως οι συνδικαλλιστές, αλλά εχουν κι είχαν παντα τη δυνατότητα να αντιδρούν σαν κοινωνία και η αντίδρασή τους έιναι: 
α. το παιδί πρέπει να μπει στο πανεπιστήμιο ό,τι και να γινει
β. να πληρώσουμε για φροντιστήρια. 
Εντωμεταξύ, απ'ό,τι μου είπε φροντιστής πρόσφατα, πρέεπι να κανεις προσπάθεια για να μην μπεις στο πανεπιστήμιο πλέον. Μου είχε πει επίσης ότι βλέπει όσο επρνάνε τα χρόνια μαθητές καλούς σε ένα- δύο μαθήματα και σκράπες σε όλα τ'αλλα. 

Για να μη λεμε ότι είναι μόνο ελληνικό φαινόμενο παντως, στο ΗΒ κανουν φροντιστηριο οι μαθητές, αλλα δεν εχει την έκταση της Ελλάδας, ούτε νοείται να κάνει ιδιαίτερα ο δάσκαλος στο σχολείο- όχι γιατί απαγορέυεται αλλά γιατί δύσκολα βρίσκει χρόνο αφού τα σχολεία είναι μεχρι τις τρεις το απόγευμα και συχνά εχουν έξτρα δραστηριότητες μεχρι τις τέσσερεις. 

Τώρα αυτα τα περί ετησιας επιμόρφωσης κλπ ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω ότι μου ακούγονται υπερβολικά, μετά σκέφτηκα ότι κι εγώ καθε χρόνο παρακολουθώ κάποια επιμορφωτικά, ένα- δυο απογέυματα 9ή σάββατο πρωί), δύο-τρεις ώρες, και καθε χρονο πανω κατω τα ίδια είναι αλλα είναι αυκαιρία να κουβεντιάσουμε διάφορα θέματα περισσότερο παρά να μάθουμε πως το τουίτερ θα μας βοηθήσει στη διδασκαλία. 

Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα έιναι ότι αν ζητήσεις από τους καθηγητές να απρακολουθήσουν επιμορφωτικά θα ζητήσουν οικονομικό κίονητρο- δώστε μου αύξηση να παώ στα επιμορφωτικά- και μετά θα καμαρώνουν ότι πήγαν σε Χ επιμορφωτικά. Δηλαδη δεν το βλέπουν σα με΄ρος της δουλειάς τους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία; στο παράδειγμα με τους γυμναστές, αφού δε χρειάζονται τόσοι πολλοί, τι τους κάνουν όταν τους προσλαμβάνουν;



Η απάντηση πάλι μέσω παραδείγματος. Όσα ακολουθούν μου τα αφηγήθηκε από πρώτο χέρι γυμναστής που τα έζησε. 
Το 2003 προσλήφθηκαν στην Ηλεία γύρω στους 60-70 γυμναστές. Γιατί στην Ηλεία; Γιατί όχι; Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν η Μαγνησία ή η Θεσπρωτία. Όταν γίνονται προσλήψεις πέραν των αναγκών, ορισμένοι νομοί λειτουργούν αναγκαστικά ως νομοί υποδοχής. Τα κενά στα σχολεία της Ηλείας ήταν πολύ λίγα. Τους πλεονάζοντας τους κράτησαν στο γραφείο για έναν-δύο μήνες ψάχνοντας να δουν τι θα τους κάνουν. Τρόπος του λέγειν "κράτησαν". Πήγαιναν μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να κάνουν αίτηση τοποθέτησης στα λειτουργικά κενά που είχαν προκύψει στο μεταξύ, ή να αρνηθούν την τοποθέτηση και να ζητήσουν να κριθούν υπεράριθμοι. Κάποια στιγμή τους δόθηκε το δικαίωμα απόσπασης σε άλλους νομούς. Έτσι, ο λαρισαίος γυμναστής μας ζήτησε απόσπαση στο νομό ευρυτανίας, και βρέθηκε στο σχολείο όπου δίδασκα. Στο γειτονικό χωριό, 10 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, ήρθε δεύτερος γυμναστής επίσης αποσπασμένος από την Ηλεία. Οι ώρες της γυμναστικής σε κάθε σχολείο ήταν 11 ή 12. (Δύο ώρες ανά τάξη επί έξι τάξεις, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος η γ' λυκείου έχει μία ώρα αντί για δύο). Επομένως, οι γυμναστές της ιστορίας μας δουλεύαν ας πούμε 12 ώρες αντί για 21, που είναι το κανονικό ωράριο. Το ωραίο όμως είναι το εξής: Και στα δύο σχολεία λειτουργούσε τότε ένα πρόγραμμα "Ολυμπιακής Παιδείας", 4 ή 6 ώρες συνολικά σε κάθε σχολείο, το οποίο ανατίθεται στους γυμναστές. Η Ολυμπιακή Παιδεία όμως διδασκόταν από άλλον γυμναστή, ο οποίος προσλήφθηκε ως αναπληρωτής! Υπ' όψιν ότι στο συγκεκριμένο σχολείο ήταν τοποθετημένοι οργανικά δύο γυμναστές, οι οποίοι έλειπαν και οι δύο με απόσπαση.

Η γενική απάντηση είναι ότι είτε τους αποσπούν σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες, είτε τους στέλνουν να καλύψουν λειτουργικά κενά που άφησαν πίσω τους άλλοι αποσπασμένοι. Και στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δουλεύουν με μειωμένο ωράριο, οπότε οι ώρες διδασκαλίας που κανονικά θα καλύπτονταν από δύο γυμναστές καλύπτονται από τρεις. Μην δαιμονοποιήσουμε βέβαια τους γυμναστές. Η ίδια κατάσταση επικρατεί στους περισσότερους κλάδους.

Κι ένας μικρός επίλογος: Κάποια στιγμή επισκέφτηκε το χωριό ο Σύμβουλος Φυσικής Αγωγής. Με άλλα λόγια, ο υπεύθυνος για την εποπτεία και αξιολόγηση των γυμναστών. Φεύγοντας, ο γυμναστής έρχεται και μου λέει:
"Ρε, ξέρεις τι μου είπε ο σύμβουλος; Γιατί δεν λες στο διευθυντή σου να στριμώξει τις ώρες σου σε τέσσερις μέρες και να σου αφήσει ελεύθερη τη δευτέρα ή την παρασκευή, να μπορείς να πηγαίνεις σπίτι σου;"

Γι' αυτά που αναφέρει ο nickel έχω αρκετά να πω, αλλά θα σας τρελάνω πάλι με την πολυλογία μου. Άλλη φορά.


Πω πω, ήδη δύο για το κέρασμα. Ορίστε το πού και το πότε!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Πω πω, ήδη δύο για το κέρασμα. Ορίστε το πού και το πότε!


Τρεις, αγαπητέ :)
Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω εγώ πάντως είναι ότι ο κλάδος πάσχει από τα ίδια προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται σε όλο το δημόσιο τομέα. Έχω, π.χ., πάμπολλα ανάλογα παραδείγματα από μεταφραστές διορισμένους σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, αλλά δε θέλω να ξεστρατίσει η κουβέντα εξαιτίας μου.
Και συνεχίζει να με εκνευρίζει το ότι σε μεγάλη μερίδα των ατόμων που αξιώνουν να διοριστούν ως εκπαιδευτικοί επικρατεί η νοοτροπία του «θέλω να γίνω δημόσιος υπάλληλος», όχι «θέλω να γίνω καλός καθηγητής».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

anef said:


> ...'Χρωστάω' και απαντήσεις στον drsiebenmal...



Τίποτα δεν μου χρωστάς :), άλλωστε σε πολλά θέματα όπως τα θέτεις, θεωρητικά, δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου --και τα θέματα που έβαλα μάλλον δεν έχουν άμεση σχέση με αυτή την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Πω πω, ήδη δύο για το κέρασμα. Ορίστε το πού και το πότε!


Το διάβασα μονορούφι μονομιάς, αλλά κι εσύ αξίζεις κέρασμα που 'κατσες και τα 'γραψες! Βάζω τον καφέ, λοιπόν, βάζεις το γλυκό! :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και συνεχίζει να με εκνευρίζει το ότι σε μεγάλη μερίδα των ατόμων που αξιώνουν να διοριστούν ως εκπαιδευτικοί επικρατεί η νοοτροπία του «θέλω να γίνω δημόσιος υπάλληλος», όχι «θέλω να γίνω καλός καθηγητής».



Βέβαια, αυτό ισχύει σ' όλα τα επαγγέλματα του Δημοσίου κι όχι μόνο στους καθηγητές. Ναι, ξέρω, η διαφορά είναι πως ένας κακότροπος υπάλληλος στην Εφορία σού ταράζει απλά τα νεύρα ενώ ένας αδιάφορος καθηγητής δημιουργεί πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να το αναφέρει. 
Panadeli, την πάτησες! Στην επόμενη μάζωξη θα έρθεις και θα μας κεράσεις όλους. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2009)

Άι αγκρί, αγαπητή αποπάνω, απλώς δε θέλω να βγω εκτός θέματος 
Εκείνη τη μάζωξη που λέγαμε; :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, κι όχι γιατί είναι αυτονόητο, θεωρώ ότι είναι ανήθικο έως και εγκληματικό να θέλεις να κερδίσεις λεφτά με τόσο ύπουλο τρόπο, διαφημίζοντας τα προϊόντα σου σε παιδιά σχολικής ηλικίας και συνδέοντάς τα με την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση.
> 
> Η διδασκαλία του δημιουργισμού στην Αγγλία συνδέεται με ιδιώτες (όχι επιχειρήσεις αλλά πάντως _ιδιωτικά _ιδρύματα ή παρόμοια). Δεν έχω χρόνο να σου βρω παραδείγματα, δες όμως συζητήσεις π.χ. στην Γκάρντιαν ή την Ιντιπέντεντ και θα βρεις πολλά.
> 
> ...





Ξεκινάω από το τελευταίο: Ναι, λέω ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί ΔΕΝ το θέλουν. Το έχουν αποδείξει πάμπολλες φορές.

Δεύτερον, η βιβλική δημιουργία που διδάσκεται στο ελληνικό σχολείο _είναι_ ο δημιουργισμός. Στο ελληνικό σχολείο επίσης _δεν_ διδάσκεται η επιστημονική άποψη επί του θέματος, δηλαδή η θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Αμφότερα δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με επιχειρήσεις, ούτε με ιδιώτες. 

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι οι απόπειρες διδασκαλίας του δημιουργισμού στο εξωτερικό σχετίζονται αποκλειστικά με θρησκευτικά ιδρύματα. Αν λέγοντας ιδιώτες εννοείς θρησκευτικά ιδρύματα, τότε εντάξει, αλλά είναι πολύ παραπλανητική η τοποθέτησή σου. Νωρίτερα δε είπες ότι η διδασκαλία του δημιουργισμού προωθείται από επιχειρήσεις, κάτι ακόμα πιο παραπλανητικό.

Στο θέμα της ιδιωτικοποίησης, εγώ βλέπω την Ελλάδα απόλυτα προσκολλημένη στο υποκριτικό δόγμα της "δημόσιας δωρεάν παιδείας". Λέω υποκριτικό γιατί με τις περιουσίες που ξοδεύονται σε ιδιαίτερα και φροντιστήρια, η παιδεία στη χώρα μας ούτε δημόσια είναι, ούτε δωρεάν. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι κάποιο σκοτεινό σχέδιο που εκπορεύεται από την ΕΕ, ούτε αποτέλεσμα μιας δήθεν προσπαθείας των κυβερνήσεων να απαξιώσουν τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση. Τα φροντιστήρια είναι διαχρονική αξία της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης, από την εποχή των παππούδων μας.

Τέλος, αυτό που λες για την ύπουλη διαφήμιση σε παιδιά πάλι δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή τα παιδιά θα πειστούν από τον ύπουλο ιδιώτη να αγοράσουν το εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό ή τα διδακτικά πακέτα που θα προωθεί στα σχολεία ο ιδιώτης; Μακάρι, αλλά χλωμό το κόβω.
Εισβολή της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας στο δημόσιο σχολείο εγώ δεν βλέπω. Θα την καλωσόριζα, αλλά δεν μου έχει δοθεί η ευκαιρία γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει. Αν πραγματικά πιστεύεις αυτά που λες περί εισβολής του ιδιωτικού τομέα στο δημόσιο σχολείο, τότε μην πας πάσο. Πείσε με. 

Και επειδή η δαιμονοποίηση του ιδιωτικού τομέα μου τη δίνει πολύ άγρια, θέλω να κλείσω με το εξής: Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια, επί υπουργείας Γιαννάκου, γινόταν κατάληψη στο πανεπιστήμιο. Είχα πάει να δουλέψω για το διδακτορικό μου, και δεν με είχαν αφήσει να μπω. Έπιασα λοιπόν κουβέντα με τα παιδιά, και τους ζήτησα να μου εκθέσουν τα αιτήματά τους, ξεκινώντας από αυτό που αξιολογούσαν ως πρώτο και σημαντικότερο. Το πρώτο και κύριο αίτημα λοιπόν ήταν η "κατάργηση του καπιταλισμού". Έμεινα σέκος, οπότε ζήτησα διευκρινίσεις. 
Κατάργηση του καπιταλισμού στα πανεπιστήμια ή κατάργηση του καπιταλισμού γενικά;
Γενικά, μου είπαν, αλλά ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα πανεπιστήμια. 
Και πού ρε παιδιά είδατε τον καπιταλισμό στα πανεπιστήμια; Είδατε πουθενά ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό; Είδατε αξιολόγηση βάσει του παραγόμενου έργου; Είδατε να συνδέεται η ανέλιξη με την παραγωγικότητα; Είδατε να απολύονται μη παραγωγικοί καθηγητές ή να κλείνουν μη παραγωγικά πανεπιστήμια;
Αν πρέπει να περιγράψουμε τη λειτουργία του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου με κοινωνικοοικονομικούς όρους (που μάλλον δεν πρέπει, αλλά την αρχή δεν την έκανα εγώ), τότε το σύστημα υπό το οποίο λειτουργεί είναι η φεουδαρχία. Και μάλιστα η τουρκικού τύπου φεουδαρχία, ο τιμαριωτισμός. 
Αν μη τι άλλο, ο καπιταλισμός θα ήταν ένα τεράστιο βήμα προόδου! Μακάρι να επιχειρούνταν πραγματικά η "δυτικοποίηση" του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Βέβαια δεν επιχειρείται τίποτα τέτοιο, δυστυχώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Αφού πω ότι και πάλι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την από πάνω τοποθέτηση του Panadeli, ας πω και τη γνώμη μου για το θέμα της επιμόρφωσης:


SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα έιναι ότι αν ζητήσεις από τους καθηγητές να απρακολουθήσουν επιμορφωτικά θα ζητήσουν οικονομικό κίνητρο- δώστε μου αύξηση να πάω στα επιμορφωτικά- και μετά θα καμαρώνουν ότι πήγαν σε Χ επιμορφωτικά. Δηλαδη δεν το βλέπουν σαν μέρος της δουλειάς τους.


Αν όχι οικονομικό κίνητρο, τουλάχιστον ζητούν η επιμόρφωση να γίνεται τις ώρες (αυτές τις λίγες που λέγαμε) των μαθημάτων. Δηλαδή, τα παιδιά να χάνουν μάθημα, να έχουν "κενό", και ο εκπαιδευτικός να πάει στην επιμόρφωση. Αν τους πεις, "Για στάσου, βρε αδερφέ, αφού δουλεύεις μόνο 20 ώρες τη βδομάδα, γιατί να μην πας ένα απόγευμα ή ένα Σάββατο για επιμόρφωση;" Ακόμα πιο βδελυρή πρόταση: "Αφού έχεις δυο μήνες διακοπές το καλοκαίρι, και τρεις μήνες όλο το χρόνο, έλα να κάνεις ένα δεκαπενθήμερο σεμινάριο στη διάρκεια των διακοπών." Ε, καλά, η απάντηση είναι γνωστή. 

Σας έχω ξαναπεί ότι όταν γύρω στο 1988 πρόσφεραν δωρεάν σεμινάρια υπολογιστών στους καθηγητές των σχολείων της ανατολικής Αττικής, η προσφορά έπεσε στο κενό, επειδή τα σεμινάρια γίνονταν Σάββατο. (Για να προλάβω κάποια σχόλια σαν αυτά που μου έγιναν αρκετά πιο πάνω, δηλώνω ότι εγώ πήγα. Τότε έμαθα να χρησιμοποιώ υπολογιστές, ενώ οι συνομήλικοί μου καθηγητές κατά 99% δεν έμαθαν ποτέ).

Ξαναλέω, λοιπόν, όσοι μιλάνε για επιμορφώσεις καλύτερα να τα λένε σε εκείνους που εργάζονται σε άλλους τομείς -- όχι σ' εμάς που φάγαμε την εκπαίδευση και τη νοοτροπία του μόνιμου εκπαιδευτικού με το κουτάλι. Και μπορεί να είναι ειλικρινής κάποιος που είναι ακόμα ωρομίσθιος, αλλά μόλις διοριστούν και μονιμοποιηθούν, αφομοιώνουν αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ.


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

@SBE:


> Είμαι υπέρ του συστήματος που έχουν στο ΗΒ που όσοι δεν είναι απόφοιτοι παιδαγωγικής σχολής και θέλουν να γίνουν δάσκαλοι (μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, φιλόλογοι κλπ), πρέπει να κάνουν παιδαγωγικές σπουδές, διάρκειας ενός έτους, με πρακτική εξάσκηση παράλληλα, σε σχολείο


.

Ναι. Ήθελα εδώ και αρκετά σεντόνια να αναφερθώ στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα, αλλά όλο το ξεχνούσα. Τελειώνεις τις σπουδές σου και αν αποφασίσεις ότι θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις καριέρα εκπαιδευτικού, κάνεις ένα χρόνο ή δύο παιδαγωγικές σπουδές. Με άλλα λόγια είμαστε υπέρ ενός άλλου συστήματος. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι όσοι υπηρετούν στο παρόν (σύστημα) καθίστανται αυτόματα και κακοί υπάλληλοί του.

(Τώρα, βέβαια, το πού αλλού μπορεί να απορροφηθεί στην Ελλάδα ένας μαθηματικός είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση—το οποίο δε σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα θεωρώ ότι το κράτος πρέπει να τον κάνει καθηγητή).

@ Ambrose:


> Η νοοτροπία ότι το Κράτος πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι για τους πολίτες επειδή το λέει και το Σύνταγμα, είναι αυτή που έχει οδηγήσει την Ελλάδα στα πρόθυρα της χρεωκοπίας (μαζί με κάποια άλλα πραγματάκια).



Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι που έχει στείλει την Ελλάδα στα όρια της χρεωκοπίας; Δηλαδή, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία άδειασαν για να πληρώσει το κράτος τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους του; Ή μήπως δε θα έπρεπε να τους εξασφαλίζει ούτε ιατρική περίθαλψη ούτε σύνταξη;



> 2. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ολόκληρο κράτος να διαμορφώνεται με γνώμονα την "εξασφάλιση" της οποιασδήποτε μερίδας επαγγελματιών/πτυχιούχων.


Όχι, θα έπρεπε να διαμορφώνεται με γνώμονα την εξασφάλιση ΚΑΘΕ μερίδας. 



> 3. Ούτε είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί Έλληνες να δουλεύουν για να συντηρούν τους άλλους μισούς.



Συμφωνώ. Δεν είναι δυνατόν δουλεύω εγώ για να συντηρώ την κάθε κυρία Λάτση και κάθε κυρία Βαρδινογιάννη ή τον κάθε κύριο Βουλγαράκη!! (Αυτό δεν εννοούσες; )




> Δυστυχώς, λυπάμαι που έφτασα στο σημείο να το πω αυτό, αλλά ο μόνος τρόπος που βλέπω εγώ τώρα για να ξεμπλοκάρουν τα πράγματα είναι με ριζικές και μαζικές ιδιωτικοποιήσεις του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα εν γένει.



Σαφώς. Ας ακολουθήσουμε το τρανό παράδειγμα της Αμερικής. Μιας χώρας που εφάρμοσε όλα τα παραπάνω και κατέληξε με δεκάδες εκατομμύρια άστεγους, ανασφάλιστους, άνεργους, άνευ ιατρικής περίθαλψης. God, bless America, τη χώρα των ευκαιριών.
Ή μάλλον όχι, εμείς θα γίνουμε Αργεντινή. Στη δική μας περίπτωση _αυτό _ταιριάζει. Εδώ κάποιες χώρες έχουν αρχίσει να κρατικοποιούν τις τράπεζές τους (για να τις εξυγιάνουν και να τις ξαναχαρίσουν μετά) κι εμείς ζητάμε να ιδιωτικοποιήσουμε τους δημόσιους οργανισμούς μας. Να δώσουμε και το λιμάνι στην Κόσκο για να σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι λιμενεργάτες τις απεργίες κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Ε, ναι, δε γίνεται να ψάχνω εγώ 2 ημέρες για μία συγκεκριμένη μάρκα κροκετών για το σκύλο μου και να μου λένε στα pet shops ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην αγορά εξαιτίας της απεργίας. Αν είναι δυνατόν!
Εμπρός, ας τα δώσουμε όλα στους ιδιώτες. Μας χρειάζονται κι άλλα περιστατικά τύπου «Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα». 

«Ο Πολ, ο Μικ και οι άλλοι», ταινία του Κεν Λόουτς. Τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όσους δεν την έχουν δει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2009)

Δηλαδή εσύ το φαινόμενο, π.χ., που περιγράφει ο panadeli με τους γυμναστές το θεωρείς φυσιολογικό και υγιές;


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

@ panadeli: 


> Για την ακρίβεια, δεν διακρίνω καμία σοβαρή τάση ιδιωτικοποίησης της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης και δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου από πού προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει τέτοια τάση.



Μήπως από την οσονούπω θεσμοθέτηση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων; Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι η ύπαρξη των ιδιωτικών θα οδηγήσει σε υγιή ανταγωνισμό με τα δημόσια; Τι, θα ζηλέψει το κράτος τα ωραία ιδιωτικά με τις φοβερές εγκαταστάσεις και το καταρτισμένο προσωπικό και θα αποφασίσει να ρίξει λεφτά στην παιδεία; Εδώ δεν τα ρίχνει τώρα, θα το κάνει τότε; Όποιος έχει λεφτά ας σπουδάσει, θα πει. Οι υπόλοιποι, περάστε στο δημόσιο.

@panadeli:


> Σόρι, αλλά θέλω κι εδώ διευκρινίσεις. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί είναι αυτονόητα κακό επιχειρήσεις να δωρίζουν στα σχολεία εκπαιδευτικό εξοπλισμό και μέσω αυτού να διαφημίζονται. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου το εξηγήσεις.



Θα επιχειρήσω εγώ, κάπως απλοϊκά. 
Ότι στη συνέχεια η συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση θα αρχίσει να έχει απαιτήσεις. Και θα ξεκινήσει με τα, όπως σωστά αποκάλεσε η anef, «υποχρεωτικά πακέτα με δικά τους εκπαιδευτικά σποτάκια». Και θα συνεχίσει με ένα σωρό άλλα, ας πούμε, με τη δωρεά λαπτοπ, με την προϋπόθεση όμως ότι στο κυλικείο θα πωλείται μόνο κόκα-κόλα. Θα προχωρήσει στην κατασκευή εργαστηρίων με την προϋπόθεση ότι ταμπέλες θα αναγράφουν έξω κάθε από κάθε αίθουσα «δωρεά κόκα-κόλα». Κατόπι, θα κάνει ένα γερό κτιριακό λίφτινγκ στο σχολείο, θα σουλουπώσει τον προαύλιο χώρο και θα βάλει στην ταράτσα μια ταμπέλα να (με το συμπάθειο) που θα γράφει κόκα-κόλα για να τη βλέπουν και τα αεροπλάνο. Μη σου πω ότι θα φτάσει και στο σημείο να τυπώσει βιβλία για τα παιδιά (σε χώρες όπου τα συγγράμματα δεν είναι δωρεάν).
Μέσες άκρες θα βγάλει το παιδί το σχολείο και θα έχει την αίσθηση ότι γράμματα του έμαθε η κόκα-κόλα. Ότι την εκπαίδευσή του την οφείλει σε μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Όχι στο κράτος στο οποίο ζει (του οποίου ήταν και ευθύνη). 
Το χ αναψυκτικό όμως που του προσέφερε όλα όσα χρειαζόταν φυσικά δεν το έκανε από την καλή του την καρδιά. Όταν ο μαθητής αποφοιτήσει, θα του πει: «δεν έρχεσαι τώρα να δουλέψεις για μένα; Πού αλλού θα βρεις δουλειά; Ποιος θα σε φροντίσει; Εγώ θα σου δώσω και ιατρική περίθαλψη». Κι εκείνο θα πάει και θα δουλέψει για όσα του προσφέρει, για τρεις κι εξήντα δηλαδή, κι αν ποτέ σηκώσει κεφάλι, ζητήσει καμιά αύξηση δηλαδή μετά από δέκα χρόνια (ή μήπως δε θα έπρεπε;), το χ αναψυκτικό θα του δείξει την πόρτα. Και στα 45 θα του πει «σόρι, κύριος, απολύεσαι, δεν αποδίδεις όσο ένας 20άρης».
Εκεί μπορεί να οδηγήσει η εμπλοκή των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, στο σύστημα υγείας κλπ. Παραδείγματα σαν το παραπάνω εντοπίζονται στο φαινόμενο "Αμερική". 

Διάβασα κι εγώ το «σεντόνι» σου.
Η ουσία όμως ποια είναι; Ότι για το σημερινό μου εργασιακό καθεστώς ευθύνεται η ΠΕΑ; Ευθύνονται οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> (Τώρα, βέβαια, το πού αλλού μπορεί να απορροφηθεί στην Ελλάδα ένας μαθηματικός είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση—το οποίο δε σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα θεωρώ ότι το κράτος πρέπει να τον κάνει καθηγητή).


Μετεωρολογία
Στατιστική
Μοντέλα προβλέψεων
Προγραμματισμός
Λογισμικό
Κρυπτολογία
Ασφάλεια πληροφοριών
Μετάφραση επιστημονικών κειμένων
κ.ά.

ΥΓ Και γιατί να απορροφηθεί απαραίτητα στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

@SBΕ: 


> Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα έιναι ότι αν ζητήσεις από τους καθηγητές να απρακολουθήσουν επιμορφωτικά θα ζητήσουν οικονομικό κίονητρο- δώστε μου αύξηση να παώ στα επιμορφωτικά- και μετά θα καμαρώνουν ότι πήγαν σε Χ επιμορφωτικά. Δηλαδη δεν το βλέπουν σα με΄ρος της δουλειάς τους.


Για όνομα του Θεού, τι αφορισμοί και γενικολογίες είναι αυτοί; Αυτό είναι «το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα;»

@Ambrose:


> Όλοι θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση στην εκπαίδευση. Ιδιωτικοποίηση δεν σημαίνει ότι μόνο οι πλούσιοι θα μπορούν να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σχολείο



Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις. Ιδιωτικοποίηση σημαίνει δίδακτρα. Και δεν μπορούν όλοι να τα πληρώνουν. Στη σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι, αν τα σχολεία ήταν όλα ιδιωτικά, το δικό μου παιδί (αν είχα) θα έμενε αγράμματο. Τι προτείνεις, να με επιδοτεί το κράτος για να το στείλω σε ιδιωτικό; Γιατί να μην επιδοτήσει το κράτος τη δημόσια παιδεία, ώστε να το στείλω σε δημόσιο σχολείο, δωρεάν; Σωστά, ξέχασα, επειδή όλοι μα όλοι οι καθηγητές των δημόσιων σχολείων είναι απαράδεκτοι. Δε θέλουν να αξιολογούνται, δε θέλουν να επιμορφώνονται, θέλουν μόνο να κάθονται, ώστε να υποχρεώνουν τα παιδιά να κάνουν φροντιστήρια και ιδιαίτερα για να μπορέσουν αυτοί να βγάλουν κι άλλα λεφτά για να αγοράσουν το αυτοκίνητο των ονείρων τους. 

Εσείς δηλαδή αυτό πιστεύετε; Ότι η υστερία που έχει πιάσει τον κόσμο να μπει στο δημόσιο οφείλεται στο ότι θέλει να κάθεται; Ή μήπως επειδή διαπίστωσε (αφού είδε και απόειδε από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα) ότι το δημόσιο του εξασφαλίζει κάποια εργασιακά κεκτημένα;

@nickel: Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου από την τρίτη παράγραφο και κάτω. Την ίδια οργή συμμερίζονται και πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί, γιατί τυγχάνουν και γονείς. Είναι δυνατόν να μη θέλουν καμία αλλαγή του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος όταν τα δικά τους παιδιά φοιτούν σε αυτό το σύστημα; 
Είναι δυνατόν να θέλω να διοριστώ στο δημόσιο ώστε να είμαι σε θέση μεθαύριο να κάνω ιδιαίτερα για να αβγατίσω το μισθό μου; Ώστε να μπορώ με τη σειρά μου να πληρώνω τα ιδιαίτερα του δικού μου παιδιού;

@Alexandra:


> αλλά μόλις διοριστούν και μονιμοποιηθούν, αφομοιώνουν αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ.


Άρα και εσύ την είχες αφομοιώσει. Άρα κι εσύ μπήκες στο δημόσιο επειδή ήθελες να κάθεσαι. Εγώ αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι έμπαινες στην τάξη και σκεφτόσουν "ωχ, μωρέ, τραβάτε σε κανα φροντιστήριο αν θέλετε να μάθετε Χημεία".

@Palavra: μ


> εγάλη μερίδα των ατόμων που αξιώνουν να διοριστούν ως εκπαιδευτικοί επικρατεί η νοοτροπία του «θέλω να γίνω δημόσιος υπάλληλος», όχι «θέλω να γίνω καλός καθηγητής».


Και υπάρχει και μια μεγάλη μερίδα που μπαίνει θέλοντας να κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του και μετά από χρόνια διαπιστώνει ότι όσο κι αν πασχίζει δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές. Ή γιατί το κράτος δεν του προσφέρει τα ανάλογα κίνητρα (και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στο μισθό) ή δυνατότητες. Κι όταν αισθανθεί την απόλυτη απαξίωση στο πετσί του (για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που θέλησε να υπηρετήσει) θα καταθέσει τα όπλα και θα αδιαφορήσει. Ποιο θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να είναι το κίνητρο; Η απόλυση; Έτσι γινόμαστε καλοί επαγγελματίες; Γι αυτό σας χαμογελάνε στις ιδιωτικές εταιρείες οι υπάλληλοι; Επειδή είναι σωστοί επαγγελματίες και καλοί άνθρωποι;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> Μήπως από την οσονούπω θεσμοθέτηση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων;



Πού ακριβώς το είδες αυτό; Μήπως από την αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος που προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να περάσει η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση; Θυμίζω ότι η αντιπολίτευση αποχώρησε, με αποτέλεσμα η όλη προσπάθεια να αναβληθεί για τουλάχιστον 8 χρόνια.

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι σχέση έχει η επιχειρούμενη θεσμοθέτηση ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων με τη δήθεν "εισβολή" του ιδιωτικού τομέα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση. Δεν απαντάς στο ερώτημά μου.
Και τέλος, μια και το έθεσες, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί είναι αυτονόητα κακή η θεσμοθέτηση ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Τι κακό θα πάθει το δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο από τη θεσμοθέτηση ιδιωτικών; Το δημόσιο σχολείο τι κακό θα πάθει; Θυμίζω ότι ιδιωτικά σχολεία υπάρχουν από πολλές δεκαετίες. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ κανείς να επιχειρηματολόγησε σοβαρά ότι για τα δεινά της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης φταίει το κολλέγιο αθηνών ή η σχολή μωραίτη.

Το υποθετικό σενάριο που παραθέτεις ανήκει σε ταινία φαντασίας. Είναι κινδυνολογία και όχι επιχείρημα. 
Και, μιας και ανέφερες την Αμερική, έχεις θητεύσει σε αμερικανικά σχολεία για να δεις πώς λειτουργούν; Έχεις έστω επισκεφτεί ένα; Για ποιο λόγο πιστεύεις ότι η Αμερική είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν; Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι η πραγματικότητα στα αμερικανικά σχολεία είναι χειρότερη από την πραγματικότητα στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> Και υπάρχει και μια μεγάλη μερίδα που μπαίνει θέλοντας να κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του και μετά από χρόνια διαπιστώνει ότι όσο κι αν πασχίζει δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές. Ή γιατί το κράτος δεν του προσφέρει τα ανάλογα κίνητρα (και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στο μισθό) ή δυνατότητες. Κι όταν αισθανθεί την απόλυτη απαξίωση στο πετσί του (για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που θέλησε να υπηρετήσει) *θα καταθέσει τα όπλα και θα αδιαφορήσει*. Ποιο θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να είναι το κίνητρο; Η απόλυση; Έτσι γινόμαστε καλοί επαγγελματίες; Γι αυτό σας χαμογελάνε στις ιδιωτικές εταιρείες οι υπάλληλοι; Επειδή είναι σωστοί επαγγελματίες και καλοί άνθρωποι;


Ναι, το κίνητρο για αυτόν που αδιαφορεί *ενώ τον πληρώνω εγώ* (κι εσύ και πολλοί άλλοι) θα έπρεπε να είναι η απόλυση. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί απαλλάσσεις από τις ευθύνες τους τους ανθρώπους που επιλέγουν να μπουν στο δημόσιο. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί να μη μου χαμογελάσει ο υπάλληλος της ιδιωτικής εταιρείας; Δηλαδή αγοράζω ένα αγαθό ή μια υπηρεσία και το φυσιολογικό είναι να μου φέρονται άσχημα όπως στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες;


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

@ Zazula: 
Εξαιρετικές επιστήμες όλες όσες αναφέρεις (φυσικά δεν προϋποθέτουν μόνο το πτυχίο του μαθηματικού--δεν δέχομαι ότι ένας μαθηματικός μπορεί να γίνει μεταφραστής, έτσι απλά). Για τις περαιτέρω σπουδές που απαιτούνται όμως, πώς θα πληρώσει; Θα δουλεύει στα Goodys; Προσωπικά εγκατέλειψα το διδακτορικό μου γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πληρώνω δίδακτρα και, πασχίζοντας για τα προς το ζην, δε μου έμενε καθόλου ελεύθερος χρόνος. Συγχαίρω όλους όσους κατάφεραν να το αποκτήσουν κάνοντας δυο και τρεις δουλειές ταυτόχρονα --τρόμαξα όμως όταν τους είδα να επιστρέφουν στην προηγούμενή τους εργασία. Ιδιαίτερα και φροντιστήρια). Εγώ θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να επιστρέψω στο διδακτορικό μου, όταν και αν διοριστώ!! Το γεγονός ότι επιθυμώ να "εκμεταλλευτώ" αυτή τη δυνατότητα που μου προσφέρει (προς ώρας τουλάχιστον) το δημόσιο, δε με καθιστά αυτόματα "κακή καθηγήτρια". 

Μα φυσικά δεν θα απορροφηθεί στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό θέλουμε όμως; Εξάλλου, δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να "αποδράσουν" στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> @Alexandra:
> Άρα και εσύ την είχες αφομοιώσει. Άρα κι εσύ μπήκες στο δημόσιο επειδή ήθελες να κάθεσαι.


Σε συγχωρώ που έγινες τώρα προσβλητική, ενώ δεν με γνωρίζεις καθόλου. Απ' ό,τι είδες, εγώ σε καμία από τις τοποθετήσεις μου δεν αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά σ' εσένα. 
Δηλαδή, ισχυρίζεσαι ότι αν κάποιος τολμήσει να κριτικάρει τη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρώτος και καλύτερος την έχει ασπαστεί αυτός; Ε, τι να πω; Θαυμάζω τη λογική σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> Ιδιωτικοποίηση σημαίνει δίδακτρα. Και δεν μπορούν όλοι να τα πληρώνουν. Στη σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι, αν τα σχολεία ήταν όλα ιδιωτικά, το δικό μου παιδί (αν είχα) θα έμενε αγράμματο. *Τι προτείνεις, να με επιδοτεί το κράτος για να το στείλω σε ιδιωτικό; Γιατί να μην επιδοτήσει το κράτος τη δημόσια παιδεία, ώστε να το στείλω σε δημόσιο σχολείο, δωρεάν;*



Δεν παίρνω θέση --ακούω, και συμφωνώ με άλλα που ακούω από εδώ και άλλα που ακούω από εκεί. Όμως προφανώς γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση (της επιδότησης δηλ. από το κράτος) που εφαρμόζεται στην Αμερική (με μεικτή επιτυχία). Επιδοτούνται οι γονείς και πληρώνουν τους καθηγητές και τα έξοδα σε όποιο σχολείο θέλουν να πάνε αυτοι τα παιδιά τους. Προφανώς, εφόσον οι επιδοτήσεις είναι χαμηλές, ανάλογα χαμηλά είναι και τα αποτελέσματα. Όμως το σύστημα διώχνει τους κακούς εκπαιδευτικούς επειδή δεν τους θέλουν στα σχολεία που αναζητούν γονείς και επιδόματα (και φυσικά εταιρικούς χορηγούς με όλα τα προβλήματα που σωστά νομίζω περιγράφεις).

Αναρωτιέμαι απλώς αν μπορούμε να έχουμε το καλύτερο από τα διάφορα συστήματα:

Ισχυρή δημόσια επίβλεψη.
Αξιολόγηση και διαρκή εκπαίδευση των πάντων (ιδρυμάτων, θεσμών, και ανθρώπων) σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
Εντονότερη ανάμιξη της κοινωνίας (αναγκαστικά με όλες τις εκφράσεις της).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> Διάβασα κι εγώ το «σεντόνι» σου.
> Η ουσία όμως ποια είναι; Ότι για το σημερινό μου εργασιακό καθεστώς ευθύνεται η ΠΕΑ; Ευθύνονται οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι;



Δεν θα υπαγορεύσω εγώ, Μπέλλα, τα συμπεράσματα που θα βγάλεις εσύ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε. Ούτε υπαινίχθηκα καν ότι για το σημερινό εργασιακό καθεστώς ευθύνεται η ΠΕΑ (τουλάχιστον όχι αποκλειστικά, όπως υποννοείς με το σχόλιο σου). Μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω μόνο ότι το κατεβατό μου είναι ακριβές. Τα συμπεράσματα είναι δικά σου.

Η ευκολία όμως με την οποία απαλλάσσεις τους εκπαιδευτικούς από τις ευθύνες τους εμένα με προβληματίζει. Εσένα όχι;


----------



## anef (Nov 20, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Δεύτερον, η βιβλική δημιουργία που διδάσκεται στο ελληνικό σχολείο _είναι_ ο δημιουργισμός. Στο ελληνικό σχολείο επίσης _δεν_ διδάσκεται η επιστημονική άποψη επί του θέματος, δηλαδή η θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Αμφότερα δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με επιχειρήσεις, ούτε με ιδιώτες.



Δε σ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσεις σ' αυτό το φόρουμ! :) 

Η βιβλική ερμηνεία για τη δημιουργία του κόσμου είναι φυσικά και η ερμηνεία της ορθόδοξης πίστης, όμως ο δημιουργισμός ως τέτοιος, ως δηλ. πλασάρισμα αυτής της ερμηνείας είναι κάτι διαφορετικό και καινούργιο. Επαναλαμβάνω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι θέλει να πλασαριστεί ως _επιστημονική _ερμηνεία ή εναλλακτική της επιστημονικής -π.χ. ευφυής σχεδιασμός- όχι ως πίστη. Εξάλλου, στην Αγγλία είχε δημιουργηθεί θέμα όταν κάποιοι θεώρησαν ότι διδασκόταν ο δημιουργισμός την ώρα της βιολογίας. 

Όσο για τις κατηγορίες για παραπλάνηση: Αναφερόμουν σε συζητήσεις όπως αυτή που έγινε για το Emmanuel City Technology College που όπως βλέπεις χρηματοδοτείται εν μέρει και από _επιχειρήσεις _(άσχετα αν το Ofsted τελικά το δικαίωσε όπως λέει η wikipedia - η συζήτηση όμως που έγινε στην Γκάρντιαν και την Ιντιπέντεντ αφορούσε το πώς τελικά δεν θα διδάσκει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση και, ναι, είχε να κάνει με _ιδιώτες _και _επιχειρήσεις_). Μπορείς να βρεις πάρα πολλά άρθρα σε αγγλικές εφημερίδες σχετικά με αυτό το σχολείο και τη συζήτηση που είχε γίνει τότε (περίπου 2002), και μια σύνοψη αυτής της συζήτησης εδώ. Επίσης, το παράδειγμα με τον δημιουργισμό ήταν ακριβώς αυτό: ένα παράδειγμα. Ένας ιδιώτης που έχει δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνει στο περιεχόμενο της διδασκαλίας μπορεί να διδάσκει ό,τι του καπνίσει. Νομίζω ο καλόπιστος αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτή είναι η ουσία του επιχειρήματός μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> @Ambrose:
> 
> Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις. Ιδιωτικοποίηση σημαίνει δίδακτρα. Και δεν μπορούν όλοι να τα πληρώνουν. Στη σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι, αν τα σχολεία ήταν όλα ιδιωτικά, το δικό μου παιδί (αν είχα) θα έμενε αγράμματο. Τι προτείνεις, να με επιδοτεί το κράτος για να το στείλω σε ιδιωτικό; Γιατί να μην επιδοτήσει το κράτος τη δημόσια παιδεία, ώστε να το στείλω σε δημόσιο σχολείο, δωρεάν; Σωστά, ξέχασα, επειδή όλοι μα όλοι οι καθηγητές των δημόσιων σχολείων είναι απαράδεκτοι. Δε θέλουν να αξιολογούνται, δε θέλουν να επιμορφώνονται, θέλουν μόνο να κάθονται, ώστε να υποχρεώνουν τα παιδιά να κάνουν φροντιστήρια και ιδιαίτερα για να μπορέσουν αυτοί να βγάλουν κι άλλα λεφτά για να αγοράσουν το αυτοκίνητο των ονείρων τους.
> 
> Εσείς δηλαδή αυτό πιστεύετε; Ότι η υστερία που έχει πιάσει τον κόσμο να μπει στο δημόσιο οφείλεται στο ότι θέλει να κάθεται; Ή μήπως επειδή διαπίστωσε (αφού είδε και απόειδε από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα) ότι το δημόσιο του εξασφαλίζει κάποια εργασιακά κεκτημένα;



Τώρα, δεν θέλω να μπω σε μια κατάσταση όπου η Bella θα λέει ένα πράγμα και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα απαντάμε με άλλα δέκα. Αν προσέξεις και σκεφτείς προσεκτικά αυτό που έγραψα, θα δεις ότι είμαι σαφέστατος. Καμία αντίφαση. Οπότε μην μου λες τα δικά σου, σε παρακαλώ. 

Το σύστημα που σου λέω έχει ήδη εφαρμοστεί σε άλλες χώρες. Και φυσικά κανείς δεν είπε ότι το παιδί σου θα μείνει αγράμματο Bella, ούτε ότι πρέπει εσύ να έχεις λογαριασμό στην τράπεζα για να στείλεις το παιδί σου σχολείο. ΟΚ;

Όσον αφορά τους καθηγητές των δημοσίων σχολείων: από τους δέκα που είχα, ο ένας άξιζε. Αυτά για τα φροντιστήρια μην τα πιάσουμε, έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί πράγματα.

Και ναι, οι περισσότεροι που θέλουν να διοριστούν θέλουν να διοριστούν για να πληρώνονται no matter what και να είναι πάντα ασφαλείς (και ποιος δεν θέλει; ). Ασχέτως του αν εκεί που θα διοριστούν δεν είναι απαραίτητοι. Όλοι τα ξέρουμε, ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. 

Και τέλος, μια επισήμανση:

αν αποτύχουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι, ιδία βούληση, να κάνουμε τις αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν, τότε αυτές θα γίνουν από μόνες τους και μάλιστα με άσχημο τρόπο. Εκεί που πέφτει υπερβολικό βάρος, εκεί θα σπάσει. Και μετά ο σώζων εαυτό σωθήτω.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν παίρνω θέση --ακούω, και συμφωνώ με άλλα που ακούω από εδώ και άλλα που ακούω από εκεί.
> [...]
> Αναρωτιέμαι απλώς αν μπορούμε να έχουμε το καλύτερο από τα διάφορα συστήματα:
> 
> ...



+1 κι από μένα!

Ουφ! (βάλτε κι εμένα στους σεντονοφάγους)

@panadeli: Αν έχεις λίγη αντοχή ακόμα μετά από τόσα σεντόνια, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις την παρακάτω παράγραφο γιατί, ομολογώ οτι και αφού την διάβασα, παραμένω ...αφελής!


panadeli said:


> Ίσως κάποιος αφελής να θεωρούσε ότι, με το 75% των διοριστέων να προέρχονται από τους πίνακες του ΑΣΕΠ και το *25% από τους πίνακες προϋπηρεσίας*, είχαμε φτάσει στο ποθητό 100%, δηλαδή στο σύνολο των διοριστέων. Όμως όχι! Ποιος σας είπε ότι δεν μπορούν να διοριστούν περισσότεροι από το 100% των διοριστέων; Ο νόμος λοιπόν προέβλεπε ότι, πέραν των οριζομένων ποσοστών (με άλλα λόγια πέραν του 100% των διοριστέων), θα διορίζονταν και όλοι όσοι, μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2002, είχαν αποκτήσει *16 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας* στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση (στην ουσία δηλαδή όσοι είχαν δουλέψει ως αναπληρωτές γύρω στα δύο χρόνια).



Δηλαδή αυτοί που ανήκουν στους πίνακες προϋπηρεσίας, δεν είναι οι ίδιοι με τους έχοντες 16 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας αναπληρωτές; Γιατί είναι επιπλέον; 

Πέραν από όσα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα λέτε όλοι, να επισημάνω την σχεδόν πλήρη παραίτηση των γονιών και την αποδοχή από μέρους τους, όλων των στραβών κι ανάποδων που συναντάνε στα σχολεία.  (και όχι μόνο, εδώ κολλάει!) 
Στο σύλλογο γονέων του σχολείου μας, που έχει 380 μαθητές, εμφανίζονται στις συνελεύσεις το πολύ 10 γονείς, και "ταμειακώς εντάξει" είναι περίπου 100. Ο σύλλογος ασχολείται με κουρτίνες, ημερολόγια, σπασμένα τζάμια, τέτοια πράγματα... 

Αν θέλω σαν γονιός να ενημερωθώ για τη πορεία των παιδιών μου, (δικαιούμαι άδεια 4 ημερών για κάθε παιδί, που ευτυχώς ο εργοδότης μου αναγνωρίζει, παρ' όλο που είμαι "ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας") θα πρέπει την μέρα που έχει οριστεί από το σχολείο (π.χ. Πέμπτη 10-12) να φτιάξω ένα κατάλογο με τα ονόματά τους, να πάω στο γραφείο καθηγητών, να αποκρυπτογραφήσω από τον πίνακα με το πρόγραμμά τους ποιες ώρες μπορώ να βρω τον κάθε ένα που με ενδιαφέρει, και μετά να κατασκηνώσω στο προαύλιο ή έξω από το σχολείο και να έχω το νου μου πότε έχει διάλειμμα ή πότε έρχεται ή φεύγει κάθε ένας. Τότε, οπλίζομαι με υπομονή και χαμόγελο και ορμάω προς άγραν ενημέρωσης! 
Αν είμαι τυχερή -γιατί περιμένουν κι άλλοι γονείς- και έχω καταστρώσει και καλό σύστημα, θα καταφέρω να δω 6-7 καθηγητές, από ένα τσουρούτικο πεντάλεπτο τον καθένα, όρθια μπροστά στο γραφείο σαν μαθητής που εξετάζεται ή σαν φτωχός συγγενής που ζητάει εκδούλευση. Θα έχω χάσει περίπου 3 ώρες, θα έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί ψυχικά και σωματικά και δεν θα έχω μάθει και σπουδαία πράγματα για τα παιδιά μου… Και μιλάμε βέβαια για την επίδοση και τη συμπεριφορά στην τάξη (το πολύ) όχι για τίποτα βαθύτερο όπως τις ανησυχίες τους ή τους προβληματισμούς τους. 
Φέτος, για 2 παιδιά, θα έπρεπε να συναντώ 10 διαφορετικούς καθηγητές για τα «βασικά» μαθήματα (αρχαία, γλώσσα, μαθηματικά, φυσική, χημεία, βιολογία, ιστορία), άλλους 2 για αγγλικά-γερμανικά, θεωρώντας «δευτερεύοντα», μαθήματα όπως μουσική, γυμναστική, εικαστικά, πληροφορική, τεχνολογία, οικιακή οικονομία, θρησκευτικά, αν δεν ξεχνάω και κανένα… 

Δεν κατηγορώ συλλήβδην όλους τους καθηγητές και θεωρώ ότι η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν (αλλά πραγματικά!) και δημόσια. Άλλωστε, και στην Φινλανδία, που απ’ ότι διαβάζαμε και στις εφημερίδες θεωρείται πρότυπο υψηλού επιπέδου, η εκπαίδευση είναι μόνο δημόσια.
Από όσο έχω συζητήσει ούτε οι ίδιοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι από την ποιότητα της παιδείας που παρέχουν (όσοι είναι ειλικρινείς και το παραδέχονται) αλλά το πρόγραμμα και η ύλη του υπουργείου είναι καταπιεστικά και για τους ίδιους. Δεν προλαβαίνουν καν να διδάξουν ότι πρέπει, πόσο μάλλον να γνωρίσουν και να καταλάβουν κάθε παιδί… Έτσι όλοι βάζουν απανωτά τεστ (κάθε βδομάδα τα δικά μου έχουν 4-5!) για να καταλάβουν τι υλικό έχουν απέναντί τους. Το μόνιμο παράπονό τους είναι ότι τα παιδιά δεν έχουν ενδιαφέρον για το μάθημα, μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, δεν συμμετέχουν, δεν διαβάζουν αρκετά. 

Δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες ότι θα αλλάξει ποτέ η κατάσταση, ελπίζω μόνο να τη βγάλουν όσο γίνεται «καθαρή» τα παιδιά μου, χωρίς να γεμίσουν συμπλέγματα όπως εμείς και να έχω τη οικονομική δυνατότητα όταν με το καλό τελειώσουν το λύκειο, να τα στείλω να σπουδάσουν κατευθείαν κάπου στο εξωτερικό (αν θέλουν, φυσικά!) χωρίς καν να δώσουν εξετάσεις εδώ. Αν μείνουν κιόλας εκεί και δουλέψουν και προκόψουν, ακόμα καλύτερα...

Έφτιαξα κι εγώ σεντόνι με τον πόνο μου, βλέπω, αλλά είχατε γονιό στην παρέα, καλά να πάθετε!


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

@ panadeli: Μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα posts μου. Είμαι απόφοιτος αμερικανικού σχολείου (Newman Prep School of Boston--http://www.newmanboston.org/home/home.asp). Καραιδιωτικότατο--(ήμουν από τους τυχερούς, υπήρχαν τα χρήματα). Κατά τη διαμονή μου στη Βοστώνη επισκέφθηκα και αρκετά δημόσια, έκανα παρέα με παιδιά από δημόσια και ιδιωτικά οπότε επίτρεψέ μου να έχω το δικαίωμα να έχω γνώμη. 
Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι τα αμερικανικά σχολεία είναι χειρότερα από τα ελληνικά. Αναφέρθηκα σε φαινόμενα που έχουν παρατηρηθεί (πού θα πάει, θα βρω πού το διάβασα και θα το παραθέσω γιατί δεν είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας).

@Alexandra: Επειδή ακριβώς _δεν _ήθελα να ακουστώ προσβλητική είπα ότι "*αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι αυτό έκανες*". Άρα, δε σε προσέβαλα. Προσπάθησα να δείξω σε τι συμπεράσματα είναι ικανοί να οδηγήσουν οι τόσο γενικοί αφορισμοί. Στο να αλληλοκατηγορούμαστε και στο να προσβάλλει ο ένας τον άλλο για την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του. Στο οποίο παιχνίδι δε θέλω να μπω.

Άλλο να κριτικάρω τη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία και να εξετάσω από πού πηγάζει αυτό το φαινόμενο και άλλο να τα βάζω με μια μερίδα ανθρώπων. Εσείς αφήνετε να εννοηθεί ότι αν καταργήσουμε το δημόσιο θα λυθούν τα προβλήματά μας. 
Γιατί δεν αναφερόμαστε στους δημόσιους υπάλληλους των βορείων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών; 

Υπάρχουν και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που χαμογελούν, ξέρετε (στην Ελλάδα).

Καλέ, ας φωνάξει κάποιος την anef! Δε μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα μόνη μου! Και τώρα να με συγχωρείτε, πρέπει να φύγω για τα ολοήμερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Δε σ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσεις σ' αυτό το φόρουμ! :)



Με τίποτα!


anef said:


> Ένας ιδιώτης που έχει δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνει στο περιεχόμενο της διδασκαλίας μπορεί να διδάσκει ό,τι του καπνίσει. Νομίζω ο καλόπιστος αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτή είναι η ουσία του επιχειρήματός μου...



Σωστό! Γι' αυτό άλλωστε, αν οι γονείς θέλουν τα παιδιά τους να διδάσκονται την Χριστιανική Ορθόδοξη θρησκεία, μπορούν να τα στέλνουν στο κατηχητικό ή σε εκκλησιαστικά σχολεία. 

(κάποιος πάει να ανοίξει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου ;))


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> (κάποιος πάει να ανοίξει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου ;))


Ή μήπως τον ασκό; :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

anef said:


> Ένας ιδιώτης που έχει δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνει στο περιεχόμενο της διδασκαλίας μπορεί να διδάσκει ό,τι του καπνίσει. Νομίζω ο καλόπιστος αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτή είναι η ουσία του επιχειρήματός μου...



anef, πρώτον _είμαι_ καλόπιστος αναγνώστης και δεύτερον, νομίζω ότι μόνο και μόνο ο χαμός που ξεσηκώθηκε με το κολέγιο που λες αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι ο ιδιώτης _δεν_ μπορεί να διδάσκει ό,τι του καπνίσει.

Στο θέμα του δημιουργισμού, αυτό που πολύ απλά λέω είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν τίθεται ζήτημα διδασκαλίας του δημιουργισμού, γιατί στην Ελλάδα ο δημιουργισμός με όλη την ουσία του διδάσκεται στο πλαίσιο της σχολικής θρησκευτικής κατήχησης, και μάλιστα χωρίς αντίλογο, καθώς _δεν_ διδάσκεται η εξέλιξη. 
Και αν καταφέρεις να χρεώσεις τη μη διδασκαλία της εξέλιξης σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, πραγματικά θα σου βγάλω το καπέλο.


----------



## Bella (Nov 20, 2009)

> Θα έχω χάσει περίπου 3 ώρες, θα έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί ψυχικά και σωματικά και δεν θα έχω μάθει και σπουδαία πράγματα για τα παιδιά μου… Και μιλάμε βέβαια για την επίδοση και τη συμπεριφορά στην τάξη (το πολύ) όχι για τίποτα βαθύτερο όπως τις ανησυχίες τους ή τους προβληματισμούς τους.



Δε μπορείς να διανοηθείς πόσο ντρέπομαι κάθε φορά που έρχεται μια μάνα ή ένας πατέρας και του ζητάω να μου δείξει ποιο είναι το παιδί του γιατί δεν το ξέρω.(90 παιδιά σε πέντε σχολεία--μόλις τα μάθεις, τελειώνει η χρονιά και του χρόνου πας σε άλλα πέντε σχολεία). Από τα 10 λεπτά που θα συζητήσουμε τα 3 θα ζητάω συγγνώμη. Τα υπόλοιπα 7, όρθιοι σε μια γωνιά, ψιθυριστά--πολλές φορές στο προαύλιο (να μας δέρνουν τα καιρικά φαινόμενα)--διότι δε θέλω η τυπική έστω συζήτηση που θα κάνουμε να γίνει παρουσία άλλων ατόμων. Και δε μιλάω μόνο για μένα.

Δεν μπορείς επίσης να διανοηθείς πόσο ντρέπομαι όταν ακούω τον παρακάτω διάλογο:
--"Μαμά, εκείνη είναι των αγγλικών".
--"Καλά, αυτή δεν τη χρειάζομαι, σε στέλνω φροντιστήριο".

Bye, άργησα!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Σε καταλαβαίνω, τα ξέρω και νομίζω οτι είμαστε από την ίδια μεριά, γονείς και φιλοτιμοι δάσκαλοι...:)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella said:


> Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι τα αμερικανικά σχολεία είναι χειρότερα από τα ελληνικά.



Έτσι όπως γενικά και αόριστα ανέφερες "φαινόμενα τύπου Αμερικής", παρουσίασες την "Αμερική" ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν. Το αβίαστο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε μην γίνουμε κι εμείς "Αμερική". 
Κι εγώ έχω βγάλει δημοτικό στη Νέα Υόρκη, και το σχολείο μου δεν θυμάμαι να χρηματοδοτούνταν από την κόκα-κόλα. Δεν ξέρω αν όντως υπάρχουν φαινόμενα σαν αυτά που λες, ούτε πόσο διαδεδομένα μπορεί να είναι. Πολύ συχνά όμως απομονώνονται και μεγαλοποιούνται κάποια αρνητικά στοιχεία της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας και παρουσιάζονται σαν παραδείγματα προς αποφυγήν, αποσιωπώντας ταυτόχρονα πάμπολλα θετικά στοιχεία, με αποτέλεσμα η "Αμερική" να δαιμονοποιείται γενικώς και αορίστως. Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι εξυπηρετεί αυτό, πέραν από το να νιώσουμε καλά με τους εαυτούς μας και με την απραξία μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ή μήπως τον ασκό; :)



Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και σού έχω πει ότι δεν συμφωνώ με τον ενικό, όπως δεν συμφωνώ με τις ρυθμίσεις αυτού του τύπου για πράγματα που είναι καθιερωμένα εδώ και χρόνια. Άσε που σήμερα κάπου πέτυχα (σε μια επιμέλεια) ένα "καινούριο" και μπατάρισαν τα μάτια μου. Μόνο εγώ πιστεύω ότι η αποστολή του γ στο φούρνο για σαπούνι, είναι άλλη μια προσπάθεια γλωσσικού καθαρισμού στα πλαίσια της "νέας ευπρέπειας";


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2009)

@Elsa: Δικαίως απορείς. Ενώ την επετηρίδα δεν χρειαζόσουν ειδικές σπουδές για να την καταλάβεις, για να καταλάβεις το νέο σύστημα πρέπει να έχεις θητεύσει δίπλα στον Ντεριντά. Λοιπόν, πέραν από τους πίνακες του ΑΣΕΠ, υπάρχει ένας πίνακας "διοριστέων", στον οποίον εγγράφονται όσοι έχουν προϋπηρεσία αναπληρωτή ή ωρομίσθιου σε δημόσια σχολεία. Πέραν όμως από αυτόν τον πίνακα, υπήρχε και ένας ξεχωριστός πίνακας όπου εγγράφονταν όσοι είχαν συμπληρώσει 16 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2002. Ο πίνακας αυτός λεγόταν "πίνακας 16μηνου". Μετά ο αντίστοιχος πίνακας έγινε "πίνακας 30μηνου" (για όσους είχαν συμπληρώσει 30 μήνες μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2004), και τώρα υπάρχει ένας νέος "πίνακας 30μηνου" (για όσους είχαν συμπληρώσει 30 μήνες μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2008), καθώς και ένας "πίνακας 24μηνου" (για όσους έχουν 24 μήνες + τουλάχιστον μία επιτυχία στον διαγωνισμό του ΑΣΕΠ).
Προφανώς μπορούσες να γραφτείς και στους δύο πίνακες (τώρα και στους τρεις). Βέβαια διορίζεσαι μία φορά, ανάλογα τι θα έρθει πρώτο.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Τώρα, μάλιστα! Τα κατάλαβα όλα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Από την Καθημερινή (20/11,14:50):

*Στη Διαμαντοπούλου τα πορίσματα του διαλόγου για την Παιδεία*
*Το κυριότερο μήνυμα από τις δεκαέξι πολύωρες συνεδριάσεις του Συμβουλίου τόνισε ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης, είναι να ανεβάσουμε την ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης.*

Τα πορίσματα του εθνικού διαλόγου για την Παιδεία, παρέδωσε ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης, σε ειδική τελετή στην υπουργό Παιδείας Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου.

Σύμφωνα με το 25σέλιδο πόρισμα προτείνονται: διετές υποχρεωτικό νηπιαγωγείο, αλλαγές των σχολικών βιβλίων με χρησιμοποίηση της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας, λιγότερα μαθήματα, αλλαγή του τρόπου εξέτασης, ολοήμερο σχολείο μέχρι και το λύκειο, πιστοποίηση των ξένων γλωσσών και ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.

Για την πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια: θεσπίζεται ειδικός κρατικός φορέας εξετάσεων, στον οποίο θα προσφεύγει ο τελειόφοιτος λυκείου περισσότερο από μία φορές και θα εισάγεται στις σχολές με βάση την επίδοσή του στις εξετάσεις αυτές και το βαθμό του εθνικού απολυτηρίου.

Για την απόκτηση του εθνικού απολυτηρίου θα συνυπολογίζεται η προφορική και γραπτή εξέταση των μαθητών στις τρεις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου.

Επίσης, προτείνονται ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση της τεχνολογικής εκπαίδευσης, επιμόρφωση εκπαιδευτικών, ανάπτυξη βιβλιοθηκών.

Η υπουργός Παιδείας δήλωσε αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή του πορίσματος ότι οι προτάσεις είναι ένα σημαντικό πλαίσιο στο οποίο θα κινηθεί το υπουργείο, τόνισε ιδιαίτερα ότι προτεραιότητα του υπουργείου είναι το νηπιαγωγείο και το δημοτικό σχολείο και όσον αφορά το πότε θα εφαρμοστούν οι αλλαγές στο σύστημα εξετάσεων δεν έδωσε μεν χρονοδιάγραμμα, τόνισε όμως ότι δεν θα αιφνιδιαστούν οι μαθητές.

Ανακοίνωσε ακόμη, ότι θα συγκροτηθεί το νέο συμβούλιο με νέα δομή και πρόσωπα τα οποία θα επιλεγούν μέσω ανοιχτής διαβούλευσης.

Ο Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης, τόνισε ιδιαίτερα ότι μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από τώρα η μελέτη αρκετών ζητημάτων όπως για παράδειγμα μπορεί να ξεκινήσει η σύνταξη των νέων αναλυτικών προγραμμάτων.

Το κυριότερο μήνυμα από τις δεκαέξι πολύωρες συνεδριάσεις του Συμβουλίου τόνισε ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης, είναι να ανεβάσουμε την ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης και αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με την πλήρη ανασύνθεση των αναλυτικών προγραμμάτων, αναδιάρθρωση της ύλης κλπ.

Ο τελικός στόχος είναι να αγαπήσει ο μαθητής το σχολείο. Το δε λύκειο να επανακτήσει το χαρακτήρα του αποδεσμευμένο από τις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις.​


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2009)

Δεν θέλω να είμαι πεσσιμιστής ή μηδενιστής, αλλά με βάση αυτά που διαβάζω σε αυτό το άρθρο, μάλλον για σούπα που έχει ξαναζεσταθεί πολλές, μα πάρα πολλές φορές μού ακούγεται. Για την ουσία των προβλημάτων της εκπαίδευσης από το δημοτικό μέχρι το λύκειο (αποθάρρυνση ελεύθερης και κριτικής σκέψης, έλλειψη δημιουργικότητας, ελλιπής προετοιμασία για την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, άχρηστα μαθήματα, δεινοσαυρισμός κλπ), καμία κουβέντα.

Με επιφύλαξη τα λέω όλα αυτά, ελλείψει περισσότερων στοιχείων.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα πορίσματα του εθνικού διαλόγου για την Παιδεία, παρέδωσε ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης, σε ειδική τελετή στην υπουργό Παιδείας Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου.



Μα ακόμα και γι' αυτό τελετή; αμάν πια, από τελετή σε τελετή πάμε!



drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμφωνα με το 25σέλιδο πόρισμα προτείνονται: διετές υποχρεωτικό νηπιαγωγείο



Διαφωνών κάθετα. Μετά θα κάνουν υποχρεωτικό τον παιδικό σταθμό. Το νηπιαγωγείο δεν είναι σχολείο, αλλιώς θα είχαμε 11 χρόνια υποχρεωτική παιδεία. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Για την απόκτηση του εθνικού απολυτηρίου θα συνυπολογίζεται η προφορική και γραπτή εξέταση των μαθητών στις τρεις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου.



Κι αυτό υπερβολικό μου ακούγεται. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, προτείνονται ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση της τεχνολογικής εκπαίδευσης, επιμόρφωση εκπαιδευτικών, ανάπτυξη βιβλιοθηκών.


Βιβλιοθήκες υποθέτω ηλεκτρονικές, γιατί από τις άλλες, χάσιμο χρόνου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Και τώρα μια συνολική απάντηση όσο μπορώ. 
Κατ' αρχήν, ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση με το παράδειγμα των γυμναστών. Βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημα δε λύνεται με τίποτα και είναι και τα σχολεία το ίδιο με τις άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Υπεράριθμο προσωπικό, που πληρώνεται για να κάθεται γιατί δεν χρειαζόταν να προσληφθεί, ενώ σε άλλες περιοχές υπάρχουν ελλείψεις. 

Στο θέμα της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας στα σχολεία με αντάλλαγμα διαφήμιση, να πω πρώτα ότι το να έχει μια ταμπελίτσα κάπου που να λέει "αυτό εδώ είναι δωρεά του τάδε" δεν είναι κακό πράγμα. Μας έχει βλάψει το Ζάππειο, το Τζάνειο και τόσες άλλες δωρεές του 19ου αιώνα που έχουν φαρδιά πλατιά το όνομα του ευεργέτη τους; Κι ο Ζάππας κι ο Τζάννες επιχειρηματίες ήταν. 

Υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία μπόλικη που αναλύει το πως ο αποδέκτης της διαφήμισης μαθαίνει πολύ εύκολα τα κόλπα του διαφημιστή και αδιαφορεί για τη διαφήμιση, οπότε δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τα παιδιά. όσο για το αν θα τους λέει μετά η κόκα κόλα ελάτε να δουλέψετε εδώ κλπ, ε, συγγνώμη, Μπέλλα, αλλά άμα είναι να ξεφύγει τόσο το νήμα πεστο μου να προετοιμαστώ κατάλληλα (το ίδιο και για τις εξυπνάδες περί Λάτση, Βαρδινογιάννη κλπ). Συγκεκριμένα με αυτά που λες για τα πιο πανω θέματα, έχω αμφιβολίες για το κάτα πόσο θα σε ήθελα να διδάξεις δικά μου παιδιά, όσο καλα και να ξερεις το αντικέιμενό σου. 

Στο ίδιο πνεύμα, ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι και το Καλτέκ και το Χάρβαρντ και το ΜΙΤ. Δυστυχώς τα σχολεία που θέλουν τον τίτλο του ιδιωτικού πανεπιστημίου στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι αυτού του επιπέδου, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε του επιπέδου του δημόσιου ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου, ούτε διδάσκουν τα πιο ζόρικα και απαιτητικά μαθήματα, επομένως δεν απειλούν κανέναν, εκτός από αυτούς που περιμένουν διορισμό, γιατί θα αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα διορισμού και οι απόφοιτοι τους. 

Ίσως εδώ πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι οι γενικεύσεις για τις ΗΠΑ είναι γενικεύσεις. Στο κάτω κάτω, άμα μας ενοχλούν οι ΗΠΑ, ας κοιτάξουμε τον Καναδά, που οι στατιστικές πάντα τον βγάζουν πρώτο στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη μαθητικών γνώσεων. 

_ΥΓ Ρε παιδιά, άμα δε διδάσκεται η εξέλιξη στα σχολεία, εγώ από πού την έμαθα; Βιολογία του λυκείου. Και για Μάλθους έλεγε και για Μέντελ και για ό,τι θέλετε. _


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Στον πυρήνα αυτού του νήματος είναι το θέμα των διορισμών. Μπερδευτήκαμε εμείς οι παραέξω με τα τερτίπια των νόμων, αλλά προφανώς ο μέσος γονιός επιθυμεί δασκάλους που, εκτός από τις σπουδές στο αντικείμενο που θα διδάξουν, θα το αγαπούν, θα έχουν την απαραίτητη παιδαγωγική κατάρτιση και θα είναι ενημερωμένοι για τις πιο αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους διδασκαλίας του αντικειμένου. Προφανώς, οι αμέσως ενδιαφερόμενοι θέλουν και ένα δίκαιο σύστημα διορισμών, αλλά θα πρέπει να αντιλαμβάνονται και τη σκοπιμότητα των παραπάνω. Το τι θα γίνει όταν πια θα έχουν διοριστεί οι καθηγητές (συνεχής επιμόρφωση, έλεγχος κ.λπ.) είναι ένα δεύτερο θέμα. Και ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό θέμα είναι το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών ή η ιδιωτικοποίηση της παιδείας. Ας μην αχταρμοποιήσουμε περισσότερο το νήμα. Ας περιοριστούν τα επόμενα σχόλια στο θέμα των διορισμών και ας μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση για τα υπόλοιπα ενδιαφέροντα σε χωριστά νήματα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2009)

Μετέφερα όλες τις επόμενες απαντήσεις που είναι εντελώς άσχετες με το αρχικό θέμα σε νέο νήμα με το όνομα Διδασκαλία Βιολογίας στα σχολεία.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Μια σχετική είδηση, από τα Νέα χθες: 



> Πώς μπορείτε να διοριστείτε εκπαιδευτικός στην Κύπρο
> 20% Ελλαδίτες στον κατάλογο διοριστέων για τα κυπριακά σχολεία
> ΕΡΕΥΝΑ του Χρήστου Κάτσικα
> ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: Τετάρτη 7 Απριλίου 2010
> ...



Συνέχεια:

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4568615&ct=1


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Η Διαμαντοπούλου έχει αναγγείλει ότι από φέτος οι πίνακες προϋπηρεσίας παύουν να ενημερώνονται, ώστε οι προσλήψεις σύντομα να γίνονται αποκλειστικά μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Αν πραγματικά ισχύσει, τότε δεν έχει νόημα να αναζητήσει κανείς προϋπηρεσία στην Κύπρο ή αλλού (εκτός αν το κάνει για τον μισθό, που στην Κύπρο είναι σημαντικά υψηλότερος απ' ό,τι εδώ).
*Αν*, επαναλαμβάνω, ισχύσει, γιατί στην Ελλάδα η απόσταση των λόγων από τα έργα είναι συχνά χαώδης.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

Μπορούν όμως να πηγαίνουν σε άλλη χώρα και να αναζητούν εργασία στο αντικείμενό τους, αντί να κάθονται στην Ελλάδα και να γκρινιάζουν ότι είναι αδιόριστοι.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 10, 2010)

Φυσικά. Και πολλοί αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν (δόξα να 'χει η Ε.Ε.)
Πάντως, όταν ήμουν αποσπασμένος στο υπουργείο, έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο πολλοί απόφοιτοι εξειδικευμένων σχολών (π.χ. Μοριακής Βιολογίας, Βιοτεχνολογίας, Βιοχημείας κ.α.) και διαμαρτύρονταν, συχνά με πολύ έντονο ύφος, για το ότι δεν είχαν δικαίωμα να διδάξουν στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Αφού, πολύ ευγενικά πάντα, τους εξηγούσα ότι έτσι λέει ο νόμος και ότι δεν είχα ευθύνη γι' αυτό, η συζήτηση (συνήθως με τις μητέρες των ενδιαφερόμενων) συχνά στρεφόταν στις υπόλοιπες επαγγελματικές επιλογές που τους έδινε το πτυχίο τους. Και τότε τους εξηγούσα ότι οι επαγγελματικές επιλογές στην Ελλάδα για απόφοιτους σχολών με εξειδικευμένο ερευνητικό αντικείμενο είναι πολύ περιορισμένες, και ότι μια πιθανή επιλογή που ίσως έπρεπε να αναλογιστούν είναι το εξωτερικό. Τότε πολλές φορές προέκυπτε ξανά ένταση. 
Δεν είναι εύκολη η ξενιτιά (ιδίως για τους γονείς που μένουν πίσω).


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

Είναι θέμα φιλοσοφίας. Κάπως θα έπρεπε να τους κόβει να κάνουν τις ερωτήσεις εγκαίρως, αλλά όλοι περιμένουν με το σκεπτικό "μέχρι τότε θα έχει αλλάξει κάτι". Συνήθως δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Φυσικά ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός δεν έχει τη θέση που θα έπρεπε να έχει, κι από κει ξεκινάνε τα προβλήματα. 
Σιγά την ξενιτειά πάντως, η Κύπρος όχι μόνο δίπλα αλλά μιλάνε την ίδια γλώσσα. Απλά όλοι όταν σκέφτονται να πάνε να δουλέψουν αλλού στην ΕΕ σκέφτονται αμέσως Αγγλία γιατί κουτσομιλάνε τα αγγλικά. Ενώ σε άλλες χώρες μπορεί να έχει πολύ καλύτερες ευκαιρίες. Ξέρω Έλληνες που πήγαν για δουλειά στην Ισλανδία, στη Φιλανδία και στη Ρουμανία. Πολύ ευχαριστημένοι ήταν.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 16, 2010)

Ένας καλός μου φίλος μου έστειλε με e-mail το παρακάτω μήνυμα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα τις προτάσεις του νομοσχεδίου. Δεν άντεξα όμως να μην απαντήσω σχετικά με ορισμένα σημεία που με ενοχλούν πολύ. Μετά το μήνυμα για κάλεσμα αγώνα θα βρείτε και την απάντησή μου. 
Τα αναρτώ εδώ ως συνέχεια ορισμένων προβληματισμών που αναπτύχθηκαν σε αυτό το νήμα.

*Θύματα του ΔΝΤ σχολεία και εκπαιδευτικοί*

Tο νομοσχέδιο για το «νέο σχολείο» κατατίθεται ως συστατικό μιας γενικής επίθεσης στην εργαζόμενη κοινωνία, που αμφισβητεί και *υπονομεύει δημόσια και κοινωνικά αγαθά κατακτημένα από τον κόσμο της εργασίας με αγώνες και θυσίες.* Με το *νομοσχέδιο-σκούπα,* που *ψευδεπίγραφα* φέρει τον τίτλο "Αναβάθμιση του ρόλου του εκπαιδευτικού", η κυβέρνηση *καταργεί την έννοια του διοριστέου* εκπαιδευτικού, κόβει και ράβει τους διορισμούς στην εκπαίδευση στα μέτρα του ΔΝΤ, *καταδικάζει δεκάδες χιλιάδες νέους επιστήμονες σε καθεστώς εργασιακής ανασφάλειας, κοροϊδεύει τους εκπαιδευτικούς που βρίσκονται ήδη στις λίστες αναμονής, απαξιώνει τις πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές και τα πτυχία, αυξάνει την πίεση στους μόνιμους εκπαιδευτικούς, εισάγει τον θεσμό της αξιολόγησης της σχολικής μονάδας που θα συνδεθεί σε δεύτερη φάση με τη χρηματοδότηση και τέλος αμφισβητεί τη μονιμότητα.* Η κυβέρνηση αντιμετωπίζει τους εκπαιδευτικούς ως ένα φθηνό, εκμεταλλεύσιμο και ιδεολογικά υποταγμένο εργατικό δυναμικό. Οι διορισμοί και οι προσλήψεις μόνιμων, αναπληρωτών ή ωρομισθίων θα γίνονται μέσω διαγωνισμού του ΑΣΕΠ, που θα πραγματοποιείται κάθε διετία και θα είναι ανοικτός! Το υπουργείο Παιδείας θα διορίζει όσους θέλει από τους υποψηφίους που έχουν πιάσει τη βαθμολογική βάση, *ανάλογα με τις δημοσιονομικές αλλά και τις πελατειακές ανάγκες.*

*Πράσινο φως για άρση της μονιμότητας*

Ο νεοδιόριστος για δύο χρόνια είναι δόκιμος υπό την καθοδήγηση *ενός…μέντορα (!!!)* και μόνο αφού περάσει από αξιολόγηση γίνεται μόνιμος ή, αν κριθεί ακατάλληλος, μετατάσσεται σε κάποια υπηρεσία του υπουργείου Παιδείας. Με τον θεσμό αυτό, ξεκάθαρα ανοίγει ο δρόμος για την άρση της μονιμότητας και τη χειραγώγηση του εκπαιδευτικού. Παράλληλα, θεσμοθετείται η υποχρεωτική παραμονή των εκπαιδευτικών για *3 χρόνια* στην οργανική *θέση του πρώτου διορισμού* που θα λειτουργήσει ουσιαστικά σαν *στρατιωτική θητεία* για το νέο εκπαιδευτικό.

*Αξιολόγηση*

Τα κριτήρια, οι φορείς αλλά και το πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσει η κυβέρνηση τα αποτελέσματα της (αυτό-) αξιολόγησης παραμένουν σκοπίμως ασαφή. Πολλά τα ερωτήματα που εγείρονται: *αν είναι καλή η μαθητική επίδοση θα πριμοδοτηθεί το σχολείο ενώ αν είναι κακή θα «τιμωρηθεί» ή θα κλείσει; Και για ποια επίδοση μιλάμε; Να διστάσουμε να βάλουμε «κακούς» βαθμούς για να μη δυσφημιστεί το σχολείο; Να βάλουμε σε όλους 20; Θα μετράνε τα γραπτά των πανελλαδικών; Θα συνεκτιμηθεί σε αυτά η…συμβολή των φροντιστηρίων;* Αστεία πράγματα που σκοπό έχουν μόνο να δημιουργήσουν εντυπώσεις στην κοινωνία και *να στοχοποιήσουν πάλι τον εκπαιδευτικό.* Το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι ότι *εκεί που σου κόβουν μισθούς, επιδόματα και «δώρα» θέλουν να σε αξιολογήσουν κιόλας. Αυτό θα πει θράσος!!!*

*Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί...*

Οι υποψήφιοι εκπαιδευτικοί υποχρεώνονται σε συνεχείς εξετάσεις για να διοριστούν ή να προσληφθούν ως αναπληρωτές. Tο Πτυχίo και τα μεταπτυχιακά δεν είναι αρκετά αφού "οι υποψήφιοι που συγκεντρώνουν τη βαθμολογική βάση στους εκάστοτε διαγωνισμούς ή σε δύο προηγούμενους θα εντάσσονται σε ενιαίο πίνακα υποψηφίων για διορισμό ή πρόσληψη". Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμοι για νέες εξετάσεις αν δεν διοριστούν στο προβλεπόμενο διάστημα. Οι υποψήφιοι εκπαιδευτικοί, εφόσον επιτύχουν τη βάση στον διαγωνισμό, μοριοδοτούνται σύμφωνα με τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες κριτηρίων: επιτυχία σε διαγωνισμούς ΑΣΕΠ (προϋποθέτει δηλαδή να καθίσουν σε εξετάσεις παραπάνω από μία φορά) ακαδημαϊκά προσόντα, προϋπηρεσία και κοινωνικά κριτήρια που επιμελώς δεν προσδιορίζονται. Η Υπουργός Παιδείας *όχι μόνο δεν καταργεί το καθεστώς της μαύρης εργασίας στην εκπαίδευση, αλλά το «αναβαθμίζει» θεσμοθετώντας προσλήψεις αναπληρωτών και ωρομισθίων μέσω διαγωνισμών του ΑΣΕΠ.* Ο απαράδεκτος θεσμός της ωρομισθίας διατηρείται, αναβαθμίζεται και οι εκπαιδευτικοί που απασχολούνται με την ώρα βαφτίζονται *αναπληρωτές με μειωμένο ωράριο.* Οι παραπάνω προσλαμβάνονται μόνο αν και μετά το ξεζούμισμα των μόνιμων εκπαιδευτικών (υπερωρίες, δεύτερες αναθέσεις, βάρδιες και σε άλλα σχολεία) δεν έχει βρεθεί λύση στα κενά. *Επιχειρείται η αύξηση του ωραρίου των μονίμων εκπαιδευτικών μέσω της υποχρέωσης για 5ωρη υπερωρία ως προϋπόθεση για να προσληφθούν αναπληρωτές.* 
*Οι μεταβατικές διατάξεις που προβλέπονται αποτελούν εμπαιγμό για τους δεκάδες χιλιάδες εκπαιδευτικούς που έχουν οργώσει την Ελλάδα για να μαζέψουν κάποια μόρια προϋπηρεσίας.* Δεδομένου ότι δεν θα προκηρύσσονται πλέον θέσεις διοριστέων και οι διορισμοί περικόπτονται δραστικά, ελάχιστοι θα είναι οι τυχεροί που θα προσληφθούν. Αν εφαρμοστεί η προϋπόθεση του Πιστοποιητικού Παιδαγωγικής Κατάρτισης (ενταγμένου στα πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα ή ως μάστερ), *δεκάδες χιλιάδες εκπαιδευτικοί με προϋπηρεσία θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουν στα πανεπιστήμια για να αποκτήσουν το Πιστοποιητικό μπλοκάροντας τα παιδαγωγικά τμήματα και τις λεγόμενες καθηγητικές σχολές.*

*ΚΑΛΕΣΜΑ ΑΓΩΝΑ*
Η Αγωνιστική Συνεργασία *καλεί όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς, μόνιμους, ωρομίσθιους και αναπληρωτές, να εντείνουν τον αγώνα* σε συμπόρευση με όλους τους εργαζόμενους, για να ανατρέψουν τα κυβερνητικά μέτρα και το πρόγραμμα σταθερότητας. Για να διεκδικήσουν *μόνιμη και σταθερή εργασία για όλους τους νέους καθώς και τη στήριξη της Δημόσιας και Δωρεάν εκπαίδευσης.* Εδώ στην Χ θα επιδιώξουμε άμεσα *συνεργασίες που δίνουν αγωνιστικό, κινηματικό διέξοδο στην αδράνεια του κλάδου.* Με εκδηλώσεις, μαζικές παρεμβάσεις, συλλαλητήρια, παραστάσεις διαμαρτυρίας, στάσεις εργασίας, απεργίες. *Δεν πρέπει να περάσει το καταστροφικό πρόγραμμα «σταθερότητας».* Και ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!

*ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ Η ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ!
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ!!!
(και όλοι ξέρουμε πια ποιοι πρέπει να πληρώσουν…)*




Ρε Σ., αναμφίβολα θα σε τσαντίσω, αλλά έχω ορισμένες σοβαρές ενστάσεις σε αυτό το κείμενο που μου έστειλες και θέλω να στις πω.

"Πράσινο φως για άρση της μονιμότητας"
1. Ο θεσμός του δόκιμου εκπαιδευτικού δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο. Ισχύει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, απλά δεν εφαρμόζεται. Πιστεύω ότι, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, πρόκειται για καλό θεσμό. Το πρόβλημα, όπως συμβαίνει και σε πολλά άλλα πράγματα στην πολύπαθη χώρα μας, είναι το πώς ακριβώς θα εφαρμοστεί. Και αυτό ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν αφορά κανέναν υπουργό, υφυπουργό ή γενικό γραμματέα, αλλά διευθυντές σχολείων, διευθυντές εκπαίδευσης, αιρετούς ΠΥΣΔΕ/ΠΥΣΠΕ, συνδικαλιστές, αλλά και απλούς εκπαιδευτικούς. Εκεί βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα και όχι στον θεσμό. Θα ήθελα για μια φορά να δω την αριστερά να ασχολείται πραγματικά με τη ρίζα του προβλήματος και να προτείνει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες λύσεις, αντί να νίπτει τα χέρια της χαρακτηρίζοντας ανεφάρμοστη κάθε καινοτομία λόγω του στρεβλού υπάρχοντος συστήματος, το οποίο κατά τα άλλα υπερασπίζεται λυσσαλέα. 
2. Γιατί είναι κακή η υποχρεωτική παραμονή του νεοδιόριστου επί 3 χρόνια στη θέση πρώτου διορισμού; Αν δεν κάτσει ο νεοδιόριστος στα δυσπρόσιτα, ποιος ακριβώς θα κάτσει; Φαντάζομαι κανείς. Το υπάρχον σύστημα, που επιτρέπει να υπάρχουν 15 θεολόγοι διορισμένοι στη Λήμνο αλλά να μην υπηρετεί κανείς, είναι καλύτερο; Επίσης, εδώ κρύβεται και το πιο ενοχλητικό, κατ' εμέ, στοιχείο της όλης στάσης των συνδικαλιστών της εκπαίδευσης κάθε χρώματος. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης εκπαίδευσης στις ακριτικές περιοχές (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού, εδώ που τα λέμε). Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι τα "δικαιώματα" των εκπαιδευτικών.

"Αξιολόγηση"
Τα ερωτήματα που αναπτύσσονται στο κείμενο είναι εν μέρει βάσιμα, και θα μπορούσα να τα συμμεριστώ αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσαν τεχνηέντως οι συντάκτες για να καταλήξουν στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι "θράσος" να "θέλουν να σε αξιολογήσουν". Και αυτό επειδή οι συνδικαλιστές της εκπαίδευσης, με την αριστερά δυστυχώς να πρωτοστατεί, δεν θέλουν επ' ουδενί την αξιολόγηση. Λένε ότι το πρόβλημά τους δεν είναι ο θεσμός της αξιολόγησης αυτός καθαυτός, αλλά ο τρόπος εφαρμογής τους. Όμως ουδέποτε κατέθεσαν δικές τους προτάσεις εφαρμογής της αξιολόγησης. Αυτό που συστηματικά κάνουν είναι να αποχωρούν από διαλόγους, να βαπτίζουν την αξιολόγηση "στοχοποίηση", "χειραγώγηση" κ.α., και να αρνούνται πεισματικά να συζητήσουν επ' αυτού. Το μόνο συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει είναι ότι δεν θέλουν την αξιολόγηση, τελεία.
"Το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι ότι εκεί που σου κόβουν μισθούς, επιδόματα και δώρα, θέλουν να σε αξιολογήσουν κιόλας. Αυτό θα πει θράσος!!!"
Όχι, φίλε μου. Θράσος θα πει να είσαι εκπαιδευτικός, να αξιολογήσεις καθημερινά τους μαθητές σου, και να αρνείσαι πεισματικά να σε αξιολογήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Αυτό θα πει θράσος.

"Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί..."
1. Ο θεσμός του ΑΣΕΠ υπήρξε ένα θετικό βήμα για τη χώρα μας, και ακούγεται αν μη τι άλλο οξύμωρος ο ισχυρισμός ότι οι διαγωνισμοί του ΑΣΕΠ εξυπηρετούν "πελατειακές ανάγκες". Τέλος πάντων, θα ήθελα να μάθω τι αντιπροτείνει η Αγωνιστική Συνεργασία αντί των προσλήψεων μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Επετηρίδα, όπως το ΠΑΜΕ; Διατήρηση του υπάρχοντος συστήματος;
2. Όπως και ο θεσμός του δόκιμου εκπαιδευτικού, η υποχρέωση των μόνιμων εκπαιδευτικών για 5ωρη υπερωρία είναι επίσης παλιά (προβλέπεται από τον βασικό νόμο της εκπαίδευσης, τον Ν.1566 του 1985, ο οποίος ισχύει μέχρι τις μέρες μας), αλλά φυσικά εφαρμόζεται κατά το δοκούν, κάτι που βασικά σημαίνει σπάνια έως ποτέ. Η πραγματικότητα, όπως τη ζω τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια, είναι ότι στα περισσότερα σχολεία οι εκπαιδευτικοί όχι μόνο δεν κάνουν υπερωρίες, αλλά έχουν κατά μέσο όρο 2-3 ώρες μειωμένο ωράριο.
3. Και κλείνω με μια απορία: Η αντίδραση απέναντι στο Πιστοποιητικό Παιδαγωγικής Κατάρτισης (το οποίο επίσης προβλέπεται από νόμο του 1997, ο οποίος ουδέποτε εφαρμόστηκε) σημαίνει ότι η Αγωνιστική Συνεργασία θεωρεί πως οι λεγόμενες "καθηγητικές" σχολές παρέχουν επαρκή παιδαγωγική κατάρτιση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Στο πολύ δύσκολο αύριο οι οργανωμένες επαγγελματικές ομάδες (όχι, οι μεταφραστές δεν ανήκουν σ’ αυτές) θα πρέπει να κατεβάσουν ιδέες για τους καλύτερους τρόπους επένδυσης από τα μέλη τους — νέας, μεγαλύτερης επένδυσης από εκείνη που έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα, δηλαδή πώς θα κοπιάσουν περισσότερο αλλά και πιο έξυπνα για τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών του κλάδου τους. Να μην περιμένουν πολλές ιδέες από την όποια κυβέρνηση. Ούτε να περιμένουν να δουν πρόοδο από το τέλμα. Θα προκόψουν από το ανασκούμπωμα και από τη φαντασία στο επίπεδο της ομάδας (η εξουσία, και να τη βρει τη φαντασία, ποιον να πρωτοπρολάβει). Όποιες συντεχνίες ξέρουν μόνο να στυλώνουν τα πόδια, απλώς θα θυμίζουν μουλάρια.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όποιες συντεχνίες ξέρουν μόνο να στυλώνουν τα πόδια, απλώς θα θυμίζουν μουλάρια.



Η τριβή μου με το συνδικαλιστικό μου όργανο τα τελευταία χρόνια μού γεννά αισθήματα που ξεκινούν από την οργή και καταλήγουν στην θλίψη. Έχω δυστυχώς καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι αποτελεί μέρος του προβλήματος και όχι της λύσης. Ιδίως όταν, πέρα από κάτι αοριστολογίες και ευχολόγια, λείπουν παντελώς θετικές προτάσεις που θα μπορούσαν πραγματικά να συμβάλουν στη βελτίωση της σχολικής πραγματικότητας όπως τη βιώνουν τόσο οι εκπαιδευτικοί όσο και οι μαθητές (στους οποίους παρεμπιπτόντως δεν γίνεται καμία απολύτως μνεία στο παραπάνω "κάλεσμα αγώνα").
Πρόσφατα μια συνάδελφος μου έλεγε ότι μεταξύ των προτάσεων της Διαμαντοπούλου συγκαταλέγεται και η αύξηση του αριθμού των μαθητών ανά τμήμα από 25 σε 30. (Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς λέει το ισχύον νομικό καθεστώς. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάει για 25 μαθητές, αφήνοντας και ένα παράθυρο ο αριθμός να φτάσει τους 30 σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις. Στα περισσότερα σχολεία όπου έχω δουλέψει ομολογουμένως υπήρχαν λιγότεροι από 25 μαθητές ανά τμήμα, αλλά όταν πρωτοδιορίστηκα, το 2003, είχα πετύχει και τμήμα με 28 μαθητές). Πέρα από κάτι δημοσιεύματα στον Ριζοσπάστη, δεν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει. Αν πράγματι το υπουργείο προτείνει ή έστω συζητά το ενδεχόμενο αύξησης του αριθμού μαθητών ανά τμήμα, τότε πρόκειται για μια εντελώς αντιπαιδαγωγική κίνηση και ένα μεγάλο πισωγύρισμα, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση ο κλάδος θα έπρεπε να κατέβει σε απεργία με μοναδικό αίτημα να μην εφαρμοστεί μια τέτοια ιδέα που μας πάει χρόνια πίσω. Δεν διακρίνω βέβαια κανέναν τέτοιο προβληματισμό από μέρους της "Αγωνιστικής Συνεργασίας". Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ το επιχείρημα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή, παρά τα όσα γράφονται στον Ριζοσπάστη, στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει υπάρξει τέτοια πρόταση από μέρους της υπουργού παιδείας (και πράγματι πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει, διότι δεν θεωρώ τη Δ. τόσο χαζή ώστε να προβεί σε μια τόσο καταστροφική επικοινωνιακά κίνηση), αν οι εν λόγω συνδικαλιστές είχαν δείξει σημάδια ότι όντως ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοια τετριμμένα ζητήματα όπως η πραγματικότητα. Αντιθέτως, σε ένα κείμενο όπου το φαντασιακό δίνει και παίρνει, όπου τα "κακά" σχολεία τιμωρούνται και κλείνουν και πανικόβλητοι οι καθηγητές βάζουν σε όλους τους μαθητές 20 για να μην δυσφημιστεί το σχολείο τους, σίγουρα υπάρχει χώρος και για τα όσα δικαίως ή αδίκως καταγγέλλει ο Ριζοσπάστης. Εκτός αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

Σχετικά με τον αριθμό των μαθητών στην τάξη έγραψα ένα σύντομο σημείωμα εδώ, στο άλλο νήμα για την εκπαίδευση, κάποια πράγματα που άκουσα από ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις σχετικά με το θέμα του αριθμού των μαθητών στην τάξη. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι άκουσα την υπουργό να θέτει το θέμα σε τηλεοπτική της εμφάνιση (στην πρωινή εκπομπή του ΜΕGΑ), αλλά στη συνέχεια δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει σήμερα και τι ακριβώς προτείνεται. Το υπονοούμενο περί μεθοδευμένης διάσπασης τα άκουσα από κάποιον υπηρεσιακό παράγοντα (δεν θυμάμαι πώς λεγόταν) σε ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξή του.


----------

